# School Punishes Boy for Opposing Homosexuality



## Tank

An honors student in Fort Worth, Texas, was sent to the principals office and punished for telling a classmate that he believes homosexuality is wrong.

Texas School Punishes Boy For Opposing Homosexuality | Fox News


----------



## ike40

Some people just can't take criticism.


----------



## rdean

Republicans know all about "wrong".

They wrote the book on "wrong".

Gays are wrong.
Muslims are wrong.
Blacks are wrong.
Women's rights are wrong.

So much wrong.

But Republicans are always "right".  Ask them.  They love to tell you.


----------



## Zoom-boing

rdean said:


> Republicans know all about "wrong".
> 
> They wrote the book on "wrong".
> 
> Gays are wrong.
> Muslims are wrong.
> Blacks are wrong.
> Women's rights are wrong.
> 
> So much wrong.
> 
> But Republicans are always "right".  Ask them.  They love to tell you.




You believe everything that Republicans do is wrong.  Should you be punished for expressing your beliefs?


----------



## Tank

If it was up to rdean, every student would have to have homosexual sex to graduate


----------



## Truthmatters

It is wrong to try and bully your fellow class mates.

Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?


----------



## Tank

From the article:

&#8220;There has been a history with this teacher in the class regarding homosexual topics,&#8221; Krause said. &#8220;The teacher had posted a picture of two men kissing on a wall that offended some of the students.&#8221;

&#8220;He told the students this is happening all over the world and you need to accept the fact that homosexuality is just part of our culture now,&#8221; Krause said.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> It is wrong to try and bully your fellow class mates.
> 
> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?



Voicing an opinion in disagreement with Liberal policies is now defined as 'bullying'? How very unAmerican.


----------



## Truthmatters

yes they do.

It will never return to the dark ages of it being some sin.

accept it or be left behind


----------



## Sunni Man

Only 6% of Democrats believe in freedom of speech for people who opposed their ideas


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is wrong to try and bully your fellow class mates.
> 
> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voicing an opinion in disagreement with Liberal policies is now defined as 'bullying'? How very unAmerican.
Click to expand...


The only reason this boy sees it as wrong is someone is telling them gay people should not have rights.

What is morally wrong about love?


----------



## Tank

Truthmatters said:


> yes they do.
> 
> It will never return to the dark ages of it being some sin.
> 
> accept it or be left behind


OK, just stop trying to shove your poop covered dicks in everyones faces,

especially the children.


----------



## bripat9643

Truthmatters said:


> It is wrong to try and bully your fellow class mates.
> 
> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?



No.


----------



## Truthmatters

A monarch could just have them thrown in prison


----------



## Tank

Truthmatters said:


> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?


It's a homosexual teacher that thinks  "christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them", thats why he sent the student to the principle.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> *It is wrong to try and bully your fellow class mates.*
> 
> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?



I agree. By putting up pictures in the classroom of two men kissing and telling the students 'this is happening all over the world and you need to accept the fact that homosexuality is just part of our culture now' the teacher was bulling those students who disagree.  The teacher should be yanked from the class.

No.  Post where the student who expressed his disapproval of homosexuality said homosexuals should have laws imposed against them or stfu.


----------



## Truthmatters

How do you stop bullying when you cant stop kids from spreading hate about each other?


----------



## Truthmatters

Zoom-boing said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It is wrong to try and bully your fellow class mates.*
> 
> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. By putting up pictures in the classroom of two men kissing and telling the students 'this is happening all over the world and you need to accept the fact that homosexuality is just part of our culture now' the teacher was bulling those students who disagree.  The teacher should be yanked from the class.
> 
> No.  Post where the student who expressed his disapproval of homosexuality said homosexuals should have laws imposed against them or stfu.
Click to expand...


He said it was wrong to be gay.

Its not and that is not for him to deside for others.

What is WRONG with being gay?


----------



## bripat9643

Truthmatters said:


> A monarch could just have them thrown in prison




Actually, not.  People enjoyed a much greater freedom of speech under the European monarchies than they do now under democracy.


----------



## Truthmatters

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

your a fool


----------



## Sunni Man

Teaching children that homosexuality is normal is an extreme form of child abuse.


----------



## bripat9643

Truthmatters said:


> He said it was wrong to be gay.
> 
> Its not and that is not for him to deside for others.
> 
> What is WRONG with being gay?



He's entitled to have an opinion and to express it. 

Obviously, you are opposed to freedom of speech and would like to lock up eveyone who disputes your imbecile social agenda.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It is wrong to try and bully your fellow class mates.*
> 
> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. By putting up pictures in the classroom of two men kissing and telling the students 'this is happening all over the world and you need to accept the fact that homosexuality is just part of our culture now' the teacher was bulling those students who disagree.  The teacher should be yanked from the class.
> 
> No.  Post where the student who expressed his disapproval of homosexuality said homosexuals should have laws imposed against them or stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said it was wrong to be gay.
> 
> Its not and that is not for him to deside for others.
> 
> What is WRONG with being gay?
Click to expand...


He isn't deciding anything for anyone, you hack, he was expressing his opinion.  Why do you hate freedom of speech?  

Post where the student who expressed his disapproval of homosexuality said homosexuals should have laws imposed against them or stfu.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It is wrong to try and bully your fellow class mates.*
> 
> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. By putting up pictures in the classroom of two men kissing and telling the students 'this is happening all over the world and you need to accept the fact that homosexuality is just part of our culture now' the teacher was bulling those students who disagree.  The teacher should be yanked from the class.
> 
> No.  Post where the student who expressed his disapproval of homosexuality said homosexuals should have laws imposed against them or stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said it was wrong to be gay.
> 
> Its not and that is not for him to deside for others.
> 
> What is WRONG with being gay?
Click to expand...


He's entitled to his opinion... right or wrong. Just like you are entitled to post your opinion.... no matter how fucking ridiculous. We call it 'freedom of speech'. Disagreeing with someone is not 'bullying'. Idiot.


----------



## Si modo

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is wrong to try and bully your fellow class mates.
> 
> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voicing an opinion in disagreement with Liberal policies is now defined as 'bullying'? How very unAmerican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason this boy sees it as wrong is someone is telling them gay people should not have rights.
> 
> What is morally wrong about love?
Click to expand...

Leftists are idiots, anti-American, and hate humanity.

I must be a bully for saying so.


----------



## chikenwing

Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?


no more than the kid voicing his opinion about gays,you seem to get it,but then.............


----------



## Tank

If the kid said the same thing about hetrosexuality, every one would have just laughed.


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voicing an opinion in disagreement with Liberal policies is now defined as 'bullying'? How very unAmerican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason this boy sees it as wrong is someone is telling them gay people should not have rights.
> 
> What is morally wrong about love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists are idiots, anti-American, and hate humanity.
> 
> I must be a bully for saying so.
Click to expand...


Yes, you are. A bully and a mean girl.


----------



## Harry Dresden

rdean said:


> Republicans know all about "wrong".
> 
> They wrote the book on "wrong".
> 
> Gays are wrong.
> Muslims are wrong.
> Blacks are wrong.
> Women's rights are wrong.
> 
> So much wrong.
> 
> But Republicans are always "right".  Ask them.  They love to tell you.



funny i did not see the word Republican mentioned in that story at all....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Truthmatters said:


> It is wrong to* try and bully your fellow class mates.
> *
> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?



where was that in the story?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is wrong to try and bully your fellow class mates.
> 
> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voicing an opinion in disagreement with Liberal policies is now defined as 'bullying'? How very unAmerican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason this boy sees it as wrong is someone is telling them gay people should not have rights.
> 
> What is morally wrong about love?
Click to expand...


the NAMBLA guys love little boys......is that morally ok?....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tank said:


> If the kid said the same thing about hetrosexuality, every one would have just laughed.



no.....they would have called him a Fag....and then the whole Class would have been sent to the Office....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Truthmatters said:


> He said it was wrong to be gay.
> 
> Its not and that is not for him to deside for others.
> 
> What is WRONG with being gay?


----------



## Tank

Student wants apology for suspension over anti-gay remark | Reuters


----------



## Dragon

Why is anyone defending the alleged action of this alleged teacher in sending this alleged student to the alleged principle's office for allegedly telling a friend that homosexuality is wrong? I hear the sound of jerking knees . . .

Considering the source (Fox News), we are permitted skepticism that any of these allegations are actually true or that the incident actually happened, but if it did, then the teacher is clearly in the wrong. Expressing an opinion that homosexuality is wrong is not bullying. There's a fine line to be drawn, granted, but the behavior as described did not cross that line.


----------



## Tank

He only said what most people feel.


----------



## jillian

it seems like it was badly handled... 

that or mommy isn't being quite forthcoming (since it was based on mommy's story).

if all he said was "homosexuality is wrong"... then the proper response was simply, well, not everyone agrees on that. YOU believe it's wrong. most people couldn't care less one way or the other" and then maybe just do something about being tolerant of different types of people.

however, if he went off on one of those religious rants about how gays are damned to hell and they choose what they are... or that they're disgusting or whatever teenage bigots say, then maybe the result was ok... though i still think there were more educational ways to respond.

cause now i'm pretty sure no one is going to get through to the bigot.

pity.


----------



## Truthmatters

there are many ways of being prejudice.

Insisting a particular country can NEVER be wrong is one of them.

Calling people names and saying they are stupid for pointing this out to you is also a kind of prejudice


----------



## jillian

Harry Dresden said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voicing an opinion in disagreement with Liberal policies is now defined as 'bullying'? How very unAmerican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason this boy sees it as wrong is someone is telling them gay people should not have rights.
> 
> What is morally wrong about love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the NAMBLA guys love little boys......is that morally ok?....
Click to expand...


NAMBLA isn't about homosexuality... it's about pedophilia... 

and most pedophiles are heterosexual.


----------



## Tank

jillian said:


> cause now i'm pretty sure no one is going to get through to the bigot.
> 
> pity.


It will get through to him when the bigot is fired from his teaching job.


----------



## Moonglow

Tank said:


> From the article:
> 
> There has been a history with this teacher in the class regarding homosexual topics, Krause said. The teacher had posted a picture of two men kissing on a wall that offended some of the students.
> 
> He told the students this is happening all over the world and you need to accept the fact that homosexuality is just part of our culture now, Krause said.



well now that is just wrong


----------



## Tank

jillian said:


> NAMBLA isn't about homosexuality... it's about pedophilia...


----------



## Truthmatters

jillian said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason this boy sees it as wrong is someone is telling them gay people should not have rights.
> 
> What is morally wrong about love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the NAMBLA guys love little boys......is that morally ok?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NAMBLA isn't about homosexuality... it's about pedophilia...
> 
> and most pedophiles are heterosexual.
Click to expand...


The current government of isreal is not the jewish people or the jewish faith.


----------



## Dragon

Tank said:


> He only said what most people feel.



For First Time, Majority of Americans Favor Legal Gay Marriage

Apparently not.


----------



## Truthmatters

Tank said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAMBLA isn't about homosexuality... it's about pedophilia...
Click to expand...


She is dead right and you jsut cant accept facts


----------



## Truthmatters

Dragon said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> He only said what most people feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For First Time, Majority of Americans Favor Legal Gay Marriage
> 
> Apparently not.
Click to expand...


They live in a world of their own


----------



## martybegan

jillian said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason this boy sees it as wrong is someone is telling them gay people should not have rights.
> 
> What is morally wrong about love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the NAMBLA guys love little boys......is that morally ok?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NAMBLA isn't about homosexuality... it's about pedophilia...
> 
> and most pedophiles are heterosexual.
Click to expand...


actually its more about pederasty, as they seem to dig adolescent boys, not pre-pubescent. 

But they are also homosexuals, as they are attracted to young MEN. 

Pedophiles are something else entirely.


----------



## Tank

Truthmatters said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAMBLA isn't about homosexuality... it's about pedophilia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is dead right and you jsut cant accept facts
Click to expand...

Males that are sexually attracted to other males are homosexual, thats a fact.


----------



## Dragon

Tank said:


> Males that are sexually attracted to other males are homosexual, thats a fact.



The overwhelming majority of males attracted to kids are attracted to girls. That's also a fact.


----------



## manifold

jillian said:


> NAMBLA isn't about homosexuality... it's about pedophilia...
> 
> and most pedophiles are heterosexual.



So Jilly says pedophilia isn't about homosexuality, but it is about heterosexuality.

That's some awesome spin right there.


----------



## manifold

Dragon said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> He only said what most people feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For First Time, Majority of Americans Favor Legal Gay Marriage
> 
> Apparently not.
Click to expand...


Apples and oranges.

I favor legal gay marriage.

I also think homosexuality is at best a birth defect, and at worst a mental illness.  But in neither case is there any justification to oppress homosexuals.

That's how tolerance works.


----------



## manifold

According to spin-meisters like Jillian, a priest that diddles little boys is not a homosexual, he is a pedophile.  But if the same priest preferred to diddle little girls, he would be a heterosexual and a pedophile.


----------



## Truthmatters

Most pedofiles are men who molest girl children.

that is a fact


----------



## manifold

Truthmatters said:


> Most pedofiles are men who molest girl children.
> 
> that is a fact



Should I even bother to ask you to provide a link to support your alleged 'fact'?


----------



## Si modo

manifold said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most pedofiles are men who molest girl children.
> 
> that is a fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I even bother to ask you to provide a link to support your alleged 'fact'?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

jillian said:


> NAMBLA isn't about homosexuality... it's about pedophilia...



It's about both.  It stands for North American Man/Boy Love Association.


----------



## Tank

Truthmatters said:


> Most pedofiles are men who molest girl children.
> 
> that is a fact


Hetrosexuals are like 90% of the population. If homosexuals were 90% of the population pedophilia would be legal.


----------



## Dragon

Tank said:


> Hetrosexuals are like 90% of the population. If homosexuals were 90% of the population pedophilia would be legal.



The first sentence is true but irrelevant, the second is, of course, bullshit.

The point is that equating homosexuality with pedophilia is a lie.


----------



## manifold

Dragon said:


> The point is that equating homosexuality with pedophilia is a lie.



But equating pedophilia with heterosexuality isn't?


----------



## Tank

I bet this homosexual teacher turns out to be a pedofile too


----------



## Dragon

manifold said:


> Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that equating homosexuality with pedophilia is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But equating pedophilia with heterosexuality isn't?
Click to expand...


Nobody's doing that.


----------



## manifold

Dragon said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that equating homosexuality with pedophilia is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But equating pedophilia with heterosexuality isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody's doing that.
Click to expand...





jillian said:


> most pedophiles are heterosexual.



Yeah, nobody.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Truthmatters said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It is wrong to try and bully your fellow class mates.*
> 
> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. By putting up pictures in the classroom of two men kissing and telling the students 'this is happening all over the world and you need to accept the fact that homosexuality is just part of our culture now' the teacher was bulling those students who disagree.  The teacher should be yanked from the class.
> 
> No.  Post where the student who expressed his disapproval of homosexuality said homosexuals should have laws imposed against them or stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said it was wrong to be gay.
> 
> Its not and that is not for him to deside for others.
> 
> What is WRONG with being gay?
Click to expand...


What he should have done is said that being gay was an aberration.  No one can really argue with that.  I mean just look at the sexual organs of men and women and it is plain to see what is NORMAL.  

That said, keep in mind that an aberration is not necessarily a negative thing.  I believe that being gay is an aberration, just as pedophilia is, but unlike pedophilia, if gay "love" remains between consenting adults, who cares.  Gay people shouldn't be  persecuted in any way.  Nor should I give up my right to say that their desires are an aberration.

Simple as that.


----------



## Sarah G

Tank said:


> An honors student in Fort Worth, Texas, was sent to the principals office and punished for telling a classmate that he believes homosexuality is wrong.
> 
> Texas School Punishes Boy For Opposing Homosexuality | Fox News



He's probably one of these annoying little Christian clones who's always trying to convert everyone.  Stfu already.


----------



## manifold

Sarah G said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> An honors student in Fort Worth, Texas, was sent to the principals office and punished for telling a classmate that he believes homosexuality is wrong.
> 
> Texas School Punishes Boy For Opposing Homosexuality | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's probably one of these annoying little Christian clones who's always trying to convert everyone.  Stfu already.
Click to expand...


Your probably one of those annoying little PC clones who's always trying to vilify everyone you disagree with.  STFU already.


----------



## Sarah G

manifold said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> An honors student in Fort Worth, Texas, was sent to the principals office and punished for telling a classmate that he believes homosexuality is wrong.
> 
> Texas School Punishes Boy For Opposing Homosexuality | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's probably one of these annoying little Christian clones who's always trying to convert everyone.  Stfu already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your probably one of those annoying little PC clones who's always trying to vilify everyone you disagree with.  STFU already.
Click to expand...


Copycat.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Tank said:


> I bet this homosexual teacher turns out to be a pedofile too



I kind of hate to agree with you, Tank, but it does sound like he's gay, and his activities and discussions in the classroom lead me to believe he is at least "fishing" for any young gay men in the class.  They're too old for it to be pedophilia, but sounds like he might not mind some young student ass.  

And if so, he's way out of line.  Even "selling" homosexuality to his students is way out of line.


----------



## Tank

Sarah G said:


> He's probably one of these annoying little Christian clones who's always trying to convert everyone.  Stfu already.


It was the teacher "who's always trying to convert everyone".


----------



## Zoom-boing

Sarah G said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> An honors student in Fort Worth, Texas, was sent to the principals office and punished for telling a classmate that he believes homosexuality is wrong.
> 
> Texas School Punishes Boy For Opposing Homosexuality | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's probably one of these annoying little Christian clones who's always trying to convert everyone.  Stfu already.
Click to expand...


Can you provide where it said he was trying to convert someone?  He voiced his disagreement with homosexuality.  Why do you have a problem with that?  Why don't you have a problem with a teacher pushing _any_ 'sexuality' agenda in a classroom?


----------



## Dragon

manifold said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> most pedophiles are heterosexual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, nobody.
Click to expand...


Not the same thing. What you would need to show that would be "most heterosexuals are pedophiles," not "most pedophiles are heterosexual."


----------



## manifold

Dragon said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> most pedophiles are heterosexual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, nobody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the same thing. What you would need to show that would be "most heterosexuals are pedophiles," not "most pedophiles are heterosexual."
Click to expand...


So if I said most pedophiles are homosexual I wouldn't be equating the two?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Truthmatters said:


> It is wrong to try and bully your fellow class mates.
> 
> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?



No, but he SHOULD be sent to the principal for thinking the head administrator of the school is a "principle".

And yes, the equivalent of "homosexuality is wrong" is DEFINITELY "Christians are insane and should be outlawed!"    Great perspective you've got there, dimwit.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Truthmatters said:


> yes they do.
> 
> It will never return to the dark ages of it being some sin.
> 
> accept it or be left behind



It doesn't have to "return" to being a sin, dimwit.  It never stopped being one.  We just need to move out of the dark ages of listening to illiterate halfwits like you.

On the other hand, the more I read your posts, the more convinced I am that YOU have been left behind . . . several times.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is wrong to try and bully your fellow class mates.
> 
> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voicing an opinion in disagreement with Liberal policies is now defined as 'bullying'? How very unAmerican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason this boy sees it as wrong is someone is telling them gay people should not have rights.
> 
> What is morally wrong about love?
Click to expand...


What's morally RIGHT about it?  It's a hormonal reaction, produced by chemical-secreting glands.  Emotions have no moral standing at all in their mere existence, and you need to stop reading so many romance novels.  Fabio is not coming to rip your bodice, no matter how much your bosom heaves.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Truthmatters said:


> How do you stop bullying when you cant stop kids from spreading hate about each other?



Like you give a fuck about bullying.  I don't see you throwing a fit over the REAL bully in this piece, ie. the teacher, the one with the actual POWER.

It's not hate to disagree with someone, nor is it hate to openly disapprove of someone's actions.  You're just confused because people think your actions are retarded, AND they also hate you.

If you can't handle ever hearing anything except "Oh, you're so wonderful, everything about you is absolutely correct, everything you do is right", I suggest you butch up.


----------



## manifold

I'll never understand the urge to read through a thread and systematically respond to TM's 'contributions'.

to each his own I suppose


----------



## Cecilie1200

Truthmatters said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It is wrong to try and bully your fellow class mates.*
> 
> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. By putting up pictures in the classroom of two men kissing and telling the students 'this is happening all over the world and you need to accept the fact that homosexuality is just part of our culture now' the teacher was bulling those students who disagree.  The teacher should be yanked from the class.
> 
> No.  Post where the student who expressed his disapproval of homosexuality said homosexuals should have laws imposed against them or stfu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said it was wrong to be gay.
> 
> Its not and that is not for him to deside for others.
> 
> What is WRONG with being gay?
Click to expand...


As much as you hate it, the rest of the world has the same right you and that bullying teacher do to decide something is wrong AND to say so.  The day you shut your flapping gums on the impulse to tell Christians and conservatives how wrong and evil they are and how they should be suppressed immediately is the day you can say, "That is not for him to decide" to someone else.  It's not for YOU to decide for someone else that it's NOT wrong, nor is it for YOU to decide for someone else what they get to decide.

Hypocrite.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Moonglow said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the article:
> 
> There has been a history with this teacher in the class regarding homosexual topics, Krause said. The teacher had posted a picture of two men kissing on a wall that offended some of the students.
> 
> He told the students this is happening all over the world and you need to accept the fact that homosexuality is just part of our culture now, Krause said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well now that is just wrong
Click to expand...


This was the part I liked:

_The school district would not comment on why a teacher was discussing homosexuality in a ninth grade German class._

If that was MY kid's school district, they'd be bloody well commenting on it, because they'd be doing some fast explaining . . . or else.  What the hell does rump-rangering have to do with teaching kids to speak German?


----------



## Cecilie1200

I liked this one, too:

_Krause said school leaders told Dakota that in the future he should be careful when and where he talks about his opposition to homosexuality  suggesting *that he talk about such matters in the hallway instead of the classro**om*._

Methinks they'd be better served directing that instruction to the teacher.  If it's appropriate for the asshole teacher to introduce the topic in the classroom, then it's damned well appropriate for dissenting opinions on that topic to be expressed in the classroom, too.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dragon said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Males that are sexually attracted to other males are homosexual, thats a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of males attracted to kids are attracted to girls. That's also a fact.
Click to expand...


Which has fuck-all to do with the organization that was being discussed, NAMBLA.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. By putting up pictures in the classroom of two men kissing and telling the students 'this is happening all over the world and you need to accept the fact that homosexuality is just part of our culture now' the teacher was bulling those students who disagree.  The teacher should be yanked from the class.
> 
> No.  Post where the student who expressed his disapproval of homosexuality said homosexuals should have laws imposed against them or stfu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said it was wrong to be gay.
> 
> Its not and that is not for him to deside for others.
> 
> What is WRONG with being gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he should have done is said that being gay was an aberration.  No one can really argue with that.  I mean just look at the sexual organs of men and women and it is plain to see what is NORMAL.
> 
> That said, keep in mind that an aberration is not necessarily a negative thing.  I believe that being gay is an aberration, just as pedophilia is, but unlike pedophilia, if gay "love" remains between consenting adults, who cares.  Gay people shouldn't be  persecuted in any way.  Nor should I give up my right to say that their desires are an aberration.
> 
> Simple as that.
Click to expand...


Why should he have said that, when that isn't what he thinks or believes?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sarah G said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> An honors student in Fort Worth, Texas, was sent to the principals office and punished for telling a classmate that he believes homosexuality is wrong.
> 
> Texas School Punishes Boy For Opposing Homosexuality | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's probably one of these annoying little Christian clones who's always trying to convert everyone.  Stfu already.
Click to expand...


Right after that "teacher", with his "9th grade German is the right place to discuss homosexuality" shuts the fuck up.  I love how this boy, who was merely expressing his personal opinion in reaction to a topic brought up by his "teacher" - if you can call such a person that - is "an annoying clone trying to convert everyone", but you're totally silent on the proselytizing "teacher".

It's really amazing how often stupidity and hypocrisy go hand-in-hand.


----------



## signelect

Morals are the responsibility of parents.  Teacher of any persuation need to keep their opinions and pictures to them selves and kids should be able to have a conversation without being sent to the principal.  I do not put my sexuality in anyone's face and I don't want yours in mine.  Your sexual preference is no ones business except yours.  I would guess that the kids who did not go to the principal brought it up.


----------



## ogibillm

if there's one thing i know for sure it's that 14 year old kids that get in trouble at school never lie to their parents or others about it.


----------



## Ravi

I'm having a difficult time believing this incident actually occurred.



> I told the school that he should never have been suspended for exercising his Constitutional rights, Krause told Fox News Radio. The principal is sincere in trying to do the right thing and hopefully they will tell the teacher, Do not do that anymore. He wont be pushing his agenda.
> 
> Krause called the incident mind blowing and said the teacher had frequently brought homosexuality into ninth grade classroom discussions.
> 
> There has been a history with this teacher in the class regarding homosexual topics, Krause said. The teacher had posted a picture of two men kissing on a wall that offended some of the students.



He put a picture of two men kissing up and no one complained?


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> I'm having a difficult time believing this incident actually occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told the school that he should never have been suspended for exercising his Constitutional rights, Krause told Fox News Radio. The principal is sincere in trying to do the right thing and hopefully they will tell the teacher, Do not do that anymore. He wont be pushing his agenda.
> 
> Krause called the incident mind blowing and said the teacher had frequently brought homosexuality into ninth grade classroom discussions.
> 
> There has been a history with this teacher in the class regarding homosexual topics, Krause said. The teacher had posted a picture of two men kissing on a wall that* offended some of the students*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He put a picture of two men kissing up and *no one complained?*
Click to expand...


It says that some students were offended.  Obviously they would've had to complain in order for anyone to know they were offended.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a difficult time believing this incident actually occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told the school that he should never have been suspended for exercising his Constitutional rights, Krause told Fox News Radio. The principal is sincere in trying to do the right thing and hopefully they will tell the teacher, Do not do that anymore. He wont be pushing his agenda.
> 
> Krause called the incident mind blowing and said the teacher had frequently brought homosexuality into ninth grade classroom discussions.
> 
> There has been a history with this teacher in the class regarding homosexual topics, Krause said. The teacher had posted a picture of two men kissing on a wall that* offended some of the students*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He put a picture of two men kissing up and *no one complained?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says that some students were offended.  Obviously they would've had to complain in order for anyone to know they were offended.
Click to expand...

Please. Without further evidence it sounds like a grudge against the teacher, who hasn't told his side of the story.

Ain't no way a picture of two men kissing wouldn't get back to parents.


----------



## Tank

Ravi said:


> I'm having a difficult time believing this incident actually occurred.


So am I, what will you libs come up with next?


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a difficult time believing this incident actually occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> He put a picture of two men kissing up and *no one complained?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says that some students were offended.  Obviously they would've had to complain in order for anyone to know they were offended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please. Without further evidence it sounds like a grudge against the teacher, who hasn't told his side of the story.
> 
> Ain't no way a picture of two men kissing wouldn't get back to parents.
Click to expand...


Without further evidence you're going to make up your own to support your desired conclusion.


----------



## Ravi

This is TexAss after all.


----------



## ogibillm

frankly i am uspet with the school for not sticking to their policies and suspending the kid. 

jujst because he plays football and lawyers up doesn't mean the rules don't apply to him.


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBLoFhivzw0]Teen Dakota Ary Threatens Lawsuit Over Right To Say Homosexuality Is Wrong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

People, this is Fox News.  We don't even know if the story even happened.


----------



## ogibillm

Sarah G said:


> People, this is Fox News.  We don't even know if the story even happened.



the reporting is a little... uneven.

why don't they have any of the other students in the room either corroborate or refute the claims of the kid?

surely one of them heard something


----------



## Sarah G

ogibillm said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> People, this is Fox News.  We don't even know if the story even happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reporting is a little... uneven.
> 
> why don't they have any of the other students in the room either corroborate or refute the claims of the kid?
> 
> surely one of them heard something
Click to expand...


Something is rotten in Denmark..  and the story smells a little too.


----------



## daws101

Tank said:


> Teen Dakota Ary Threatens Lawsuit Over Right To Say Homosexuality Is Wrong - YouTube


why did the kid feel the need to broadcast his Christianity and his condemnation of homosexuality?
A little too much dogma from his church, that most likley has homosexuals in it.


----------



## Zoom-boing

daws101 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen Dakota Ary Threatens Lawsuit Over Right To Say Homosexuality Is Wrong - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> why did the kid feel the need to broadcast his Christianity and his condemnation of homosexuality?
> A little too much dogma from his church, that most likley has homosexuals in it.
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMx6X26iJ_c]Monty Python The Meaning of Life - "Every Sperm Is Sacred" - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Why did the teacher feel the need to broadcast his preference for homosexuality in a 9th grade German class?  

Kudos to the Python clip.


----------



## daws101

Zoom-boing said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen Dakota Ary Threatens Lawsuit Over Right To Say Homosexuality Is Wrong - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> why did the kid feel the need to broadcast his Christianity and his condemnation of homosexuality?
> A little too much dogma from his church, that most likley has homosexuals in it.
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMx6X26iJ_c]Monty Python The Meaning of Life - "Every Sperm Is Sacred" - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the teacher feel the need to broadcast his preference for homosexuality in a 9th grade German class?
> 
> Kudos to the Python clip.
Click to expand...

 where did the teacher do that ?not in the clip..


----------



## Zoom-boing

daws101 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why did the kid feel the need to broadcast his Christianity and his condemnation of homosexuality?
> A little too much dogma from his church, that most likley has homosexuals in it.
> 
> 
> Monty Python The Meaning of Life - "Every Sperm Is Sacred" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the teacher feel the need to broadcast his preference for homosexuality in a 9th grade German class?
> 
> Kudos to the Python clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * where did the teacher do that* ?not in the clip..
Click to expand...


Uh, didn't you read the article?  

The clip had nothing to do with my response about the teacher . . . I just love Python.  lol


----------



## ogibillm

Zoom-boing said:


> Why did the teacher feel the need to broadcast his preference for homosexuality in a 9th grade German class?
> 
> Kudos to the Python clip.



where do you get that the teacher has a preference, or gives preferential treatment to homosexuality?


----------



## Zoom-boing

ogibillm said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the teacher feel the need to broadcast his preference for homosexuality in a 9th grade German class?
> 
> Kudos to the Python clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you get that the teacher has a preference, or gives preferential treatment to homosexuality?
Click to expand...


From the article.



> There has been a history with this teacher in the class regarding homosexual topics, Krause said. The teacher had posted a picture of two men kissing on a wall that offended some of the students.
> 
> Krause said the picture was posted on the teachers world wall.
> 
> He told the students this is happening all over the world and you need to accept the fact that homosexuality is just part of our culture now, Krause said.
> 
> The school district would not comment on why a teacher was discussing homosexuality in a ninth grade German class.
> 
> In German class there should be no talk of being pro-Gay or homosexual topics, Krause said.



Read more: Texas School Punishes Boy For Opposing Homosexuality | Fox News


----------



## ogibillm

Zoom-boing said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the teacher feel the need to broadcast his preference for homosexuality in a 9th grade German class?
> 
> Kudos to the Python clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you get that the teacher has a preference, or gives preferential treatment to homosexuality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been a history with this teacher in the class regarding homosexual topics, Krause said. The teacher had posted a picture of two men kissing on a wall that offended some of the students.
> 
> Krause said the picture was posted on the teachers world wall.
> 
> He told the students this is happening all over the world and you need to accept the fact that homosexuality is just part of our culture now, Krause said.
> 
> The school district would not comment on why a teacher was discussing homosexuality in a ninth grade German class.
> 
> In German class there should be no talk of being pro-Gay or homosexual topics, Krause said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read more: Texas School Punishes Boy For Opposing Homosexuality | Fox News
Click to expand...


preference - dictionary.com

try again. tolerence, even advocating fair and equal treatment and acceptance, does not equate to preference.


----------



## Tank

ogibillm said:


> try again. tolerence, even advocating fair and equal treatment and acceptance, does not equate to preference.


Garrison's Back (Season 6, Episode 14) - Video Clips - South Park Studios


----------



## daws101

Zoom-boing said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the teacher feel the need to broadcast his preference for homosexuality in a 9th grade German class?
> 
> Kudos to the Python clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you get that the teacher has a preference, or gives preferential treatment to homosexuality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;There has been a history with this teacher in the class regarding homosexual topics,&#8221; Krause said. &#8220;The teacher had posted a picture of two men kissing on a wall that offended some of the students.&#8221;
> 
> Krause said the picture was posted on the teacher&#8217;s &#8220;world wall.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;He told the students this is happening all over the world and you need to accept the fact that homosexuality is just part of our culture now,&#8221; Krause said.
> 
> The school district would not comment on why a teacher was discussing homosexuality in a ninth grade German class.
> 
> &#8220;In German class there should be no talk of being pro-Gay or homosexual topics,&#8221; Krause said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ]from the article "&#8220;There has been a history with this teacher in the class regarding homosexual topics,&#8221; Krause said. &#8220;The teacher had posted a picture of two men kissing on a wall that offended some of the students.&#8221;
> 
> Krause said the picture was posted on the teacher&#8217;s &#8220;world wall.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;He told the students this is happening all over the world and you need to accept the fact that homosexuality is just part of our culture now,&#8221; Krause said.
> Matt Krause, an attorney with the Liberty Counsel.
> 
> Liberty Counsel is a non-profit public interest law firm and ministry that provides free legal assistance in defense of "Christian religious liberty, the sanctity of human life, and the traditional family."[1] Liberty Counsel is headed by attorney Mathew D. Staver, who founded the legal ministry with his wife, Anita, in 1989 and currently serves as its Chairman. Anita L. Staver, his wife, serves as President of Liberty Counsel. A close partnership exists between Liberty University, which was founded by the Rev. Jerry Falwell, and Liberty Counsel; Staver serves as Liberty University's law school Dean.[1] In 2004, Liberty Counsel became affiliated with Liberty University/Falwell Ministries and Liberty Counsel opened an office at Liberty University in Lynchburg, Virginia.
> 
> Liberty Counsel describes its practice as a First Amendment practice, focused on religious liberties, freedom of speech, church/state issues in public schools and in the public square.
> 
> It was founded as Lynchburg Baptist College in 1971 by Jerry Falwell,
> 
> thought it was a touch bias!
Click to expand...


----------



## jillian

Zoom-boing said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen Dakota Ary Threatens Lawsuit Over Right To Say Homosexuality Is Wrong - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> why did the kid feel the need to broadcast his Christianity and his condemnation of homosexuality?
> A little too much dogma from his church, that most likley has homosexuals in it.
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMx6X26iJ_c]Monty Python The Meaning of Life - "Every Sperm Is Sacred" - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did the teacher feel the need to broadcast his preference for homosexuality in a 9th grade German class?
> 
> Kudos to the Python clip.
Click to expand...


is that what the teacher did. i'd say they were just being fair minded. not allowing someone to be told that something someone else is born is "wrong" isn't showing a preference.

if the bigot said that dark skin is "wrong" and the teacher reacted, would you say that the teacher had a "preference" for dark skin?

in thinking about this issue, you kind of need to step away from your own religious judgments.

and again, the description of what occurred was largely self-reported by the bigot's mom. so i'm going to say there's probably more to the story.


----------



## daws101

me smells a frivolous lawsuit..


----------



## Zoom-boing

jillian said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why did the kid feel the need to broadcast his Christianity and his condemnation of homosexuality?
> A little too much dogma from his church, that most likley has homosexuals in it.
> 
> 
> Monty Python The Meaning of Life - "Every Sperm Is Sacred" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the teacher feel the need to broadcast his preference for homosexuality in a 9th grade German class?
> 
> Kudos to the Python clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is that what the teacher did. i'd say they were just being fair minded. not allowing someone to be told that something someone else is born is "wrong" isn't showing a preference.
> 
> if the bigot said that dark skin is "wrong" and the teacher reacted, would you say that the teacher had a "preference" for dark skin?
> 
> in thinking about this issue, you kind of need to step away from your own religious judgments.
> 
> and again, the description of what occurred was largely self-reported by the bigot's mom. so i'm going to say there's probably more to the story.
Click to expand...


The teacher has zero business discussing _any_ type of sexuality in a 9th grade German class.  Period.  You seem to have no qualms about that.

The boy merely said to his classmate that he thought homosexuality is wrong.  So he's not allowed to hold an opinion on it?  He must be punished for expressing his disagreement with it?  Please.    The teacher 'reacted'?  The kid was punished for expressing his disapproval of homosexuality and you don't have any problem with _that_? 

Once again you bring 'my religious judgments' into a conversation where I never mentioned religion at all (you did the same thing in an abortion thread).  You don't know me very well, jillian . . . or are you stereo-typing me ala 'my religion'?  Either way, you're wrong.

'Probably' more to the story . . . . . that remains to be seen.  I"m going off of what was reported in the article.


----------



## Ravi

Zoom-boing said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the teacher feel the need to broadcast his preference for homosexuality in a 9th grade German class?
> 
> Kudos to the Python clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that what the teacher did. i'd say they were just being fair minded. not allowing someone to be told that something someone else is born is "wrong" isn't showing a preference.
> 
> if the bigot said that dark skin is "wrong" and the teacher reacted, would you say that the teacher had a "preference" for dark skin?
> 
> in thinking about this issue, you kind of need to step away from your own religious judgments.
> 
> and again, the description of what occurred was largely self-reported by the bigot's mom. so i'm going to say there's probably more to the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The teacher has zero business discussing _any_ type of sexuality in a 9th grade German class.  Period.  You seem to have no qualms about that.
> 
> The boy merely said to his classmate that he thought homosexuality is wrong.  So he's not allowed to hold an opinion on it?  He must be punished for expressing his disagreement with it?  Please.    The teacher 'reacted'?  The kid was punished for expressing his disapproval of homosexuality and you don't have any problem with _that_?
> 
> Once again you bring 'my religious judgments' into a conversation where I never mentioned religion at all (you did the same thing in an abortion thread).  You don't know me very well, jillian . . . or are you stereo-typing me ala 'my religion'?  Either way, you're wrong.
> 
> 'Probably' more to the story . . . . . that remains to be seen.  I"m going off of what was reported in the article.
Click to expand...


So, I googled this story and apparently the teacher did put up a picture of men kissing. So it is pretty amazing this was never complained about.

I also read that the kid was a little more dismissive, or insulting, what have you....in his comment to his teacher.

On one hand, we have a teacher talking about gays.

On the other, we have a kid disrespecting the teacher in class.


----------



## Sunshine

Ravi said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that what the teacher did. i'd say they were just being fair minded. not allowing someone to be told that something someone else is born is "wrong" isn't showing a preference.
> 
> if the bigot said that dark skin is "wrong" and the teacher reacted, would you say that the teacher had a "preference" for dark skin?
> 
> in thinking about this issue, you kind of need to step away from your own religious judgments.
> 
> and again, the description of what occurred was largely self-reported by the bigot's mom. so i'm going to say there's probably more to the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teacher has zero business discussing _any_ type of sexuality in a 9th grade German class.  Period.  You seem to have no qualms about that.
> 
> The boy merely said to his classmate that he thought homosexuality is wrong.  So he's not allowed to hold an opinion on it?  He must be punished for expressing his disagreement with it?  Please.    The teacher 'reacted'?  The kid was punished for expressing his disapproval of homosexuality and you don't have any problem with _that_?
> 
> Once again you bring 'my religious judgments' into a conversation where I never mentioned religion at all (you did the same thing in an abortion thread).  You don't know me very well, jillian . . . or are you stereo-typing me ala 'my religion'?  Either way, you're wrong.
> 
> 'Probably' more to the story . . . . . that remains to be seen.  I"m going off of what was reported in the article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I googled this story and apparently the teacher did put up a picture of men kissing. So it is pretty amazing this was never complained about.
> 
> I also read that the kid was a little more dismissive, or insulting, what have you....in his comment to his teacher.
> 
> On one hand, we have a teacher talking about gays.
> 
> *On the other, we have a kid disrespecting the teacher in class.*
Click to expand...


Do you have a link to support this assertion?


----------



## Ravi

Sunshine said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> The teacher has zero business discussing _any_ type of sexuality in a 9th grade German class.  Period.  You seem to have no qualms about that.
> 
> The boy merely said to his classmate that he thought homosexuality is wrong.  So he's not allowed to hold an opinion on it?  He must be punished for expressing his disagreement with it?  Please.    The teacher 'reacted'?  The kid was punished for expressing his disapproval of homosexuality and you don't have any problem with _that_?
> 
> Once again you bring 'my religious judgments' into a conversation where I never mentioned religion at all (you did the same thing in an abortion thread).  You don't know me very well, jillian . . . or are you stereo-typing me ala 'my religion'?  Either way, you're wrong.
> 
> 'Probably' more to the story . . . . . that remains to be seen.  I"m going off of what was reported in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I googled this story and apparently the teacher did put up a picture of men kissing. So it is pretty amazing this was never complained about.
> 
> I also read that the kid was a little more dismissive, or insulting, what have you....in his comment to his teacher.
> 
> On one hand, we have a teacher talking about gays.
> 
> *On the other, we have a kid disrespecting the teacher in class.*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to support this assertion?
Click to expand...

Yeah, google news. Google the kid's name and you'll find all kinds of conflicting stories.


----------



## Sunshine

College students have academic freedom.  Students in grammar school do not.  However, students are allowed to protest certain things if they are not disruptive.  It is pretty clear the student was not disruptive and that the class was not the appropriate place for the teacher to bring up the subject of homosexuality.  The class was a German language class.

Certainly, there are many things which are legal that many people believe are morally wrong.  Examples:  Alcohol consumption; smoking; divorce to name three.  Why anyone should be 'punished' for stating a moral opinion about a behavior, evn though it may be legal, is beyond me, even in grammar school or middle school.  Unless there is more evidence that this boy did something other than state his moral belief, then he was _punished_ inapropriately.

And clearly there was no _bullying_ of other students.  Jesus H. Christ.  Statements in this thread that there was were out of thin air.


----------



## Sunshine

Ravi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I googled this story and apparently the teacher did put up a picture of men kissing. So it is pretty amazing this was never complained about.
> 
> I also read that the kid was a little more dismissive, or insulting, what have you....in his comment to his teacher.
> 
> On one hand, we have a teacher talking about gays.
> 
> *On the other, we have a kid disrespecting the teacher in class.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to support this assertion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, google news. Google the kid's name and you'll find all kinds of conflicting stories.
Click to expand...


I'm not your search engine.  If you have a link, post it.  Otherwise, you are blowing smoke out your ass, IMO.


----------



## Ravi

Sunshine said:


> College students have academic freedom.  Students in grammar school do not.  However, students are allowed to protest certain things if they are not disruptive.  It is pretty clear the student was not disruptive and that the class was not the appropriate place for the teacher to bring up the subject of homosexuality.  The class was a German language class.
> 
> Certainly, there are many things which are legal that many people believe are morally wrong.  Examples:  Alcohol consumption; smoking; divorce to name three.  Why anyone should be 'punished' for stating a moral opinion about a behavior, evn though it may be legal, is beyond me, even in grammar school or middle school.  Unless there is more evidence that this boy did something other than state his moral belief, then he was _punished_ inapropriately.
> 
> And clearly there was no _bullying_ of other students.  Jesus H. Christ.  Statements in this thread that there was were out of thin air.


You raise some interesting points. Gays are akin to alcohol consumption, smoking and divorce?

I dunno. Maybe we should just outlaw any relationship talk in school. In German class we shouldn't talk about current culture, but teach that Germans once embraced nazism.

Such a puzzle.


----------



## Ravi

Sunshine said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to support this assertion?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, google news. Google the kid's name and you'll find all kinds of conflicting stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not your search engine.  If you have a link, post it.  Otherwise, you are blowing smoke out your ass, IMO.
Click to expand...

And I am not your research monkey. Blow it out your ass.


----------



## jillian

Sunshine said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to support this assertion?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, google news. Google the kid's name and you'll find all kinds of conflicting stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not your search engine.  If you have a link, post it.  Otherwise, you are blowing smoke out your ass, IMO.
Click to expand...


she just told you there are conflicting stories.

that a problem for you?


----------



## Ravi

jillian said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, google news. Google the kid's name and you'll find all kinds of conflicting stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not your search engine.  If you have a link, post it.  Otherwise, you are blowing smoke out your ass, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she just told you there are conflicting stories.
> 
> that a problem for you?
Click to expand...

 You're a peach, Jillian. 

Seriously.


----------



## Sunshine

jillian said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, google news. Google the kid's name and you'll find all kinds of conflicting stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not your search engine.  If you have a link, post it.  Otherwise, you are blowing smoke out your ass, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she just told you there are conflicting stories.
> 
> that a problem for you?
Click to expand...


Yes.  She posted no link to validate her statement.


----------



## Sunshine

Ravi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, google news. Google the kid's name and you'll find all kinds of conflicting stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not your search engine.  If you have a link, post it.  Otherwise, you are blowing smoke out your ass, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I am not your research monkey. Blow it out your ass.
Click to expand...


You're the one who made the assertion.  So, since you are unwilling to validate your statement, I will deem your statement to be completely false.


----------



## jillian

Sunshine said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not your search engine.  If you have a link, post it.  Otherwise, you are blowing smoke out your ass, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she just told you there are conflicting stories.
> 
> that a problem for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  She posted no link to validate her statement.
Click to expand...


awwwwww... poor baby.


----------



## Sunshine

jillian said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she just told you there are conflicting stories.
> 
> that a problem for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  She posted no link to validate her statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awwwwww... poor baby.
Click to expand...


Yeah, she is a rather pathetic infant!  You nailed that one!


----------



## Samson

Truthmatters said:


> yes they do.
> 
> It will never return to the dark ages of it being some sin.
> 
> accept it or be left behind



That's not the premise here, you total moron.

It is "accept it or be PUNISHED."


----------



## Cecilie1200

ogibillm said:


> frankly i am uspet with the school for not sticking to their policies and suspending the kid.
> 
> jujst because he plays football and lawyers up doesn't mean the rules don't apply to him.



I sincerely doubt "Teachers can bring up controversial, totally inappropriate and irrelevant topics in class, demand that the students agree with them, and punish those who do not" is an official school policy.  And if it is, I would be upset with the school for 1) being such a bunch of oppressive, ignorant pricks in the first place, and 2) not recognizing it when they're publicly embarrassed by it and making appropriate changes.  I am, however, not the least bit upset by the fact that YOU embrace and advocate oppressive, bullying, anti-First Amendment behavior . . . so long as it's in favor of making people accept your views.  I am not upset about it because I don't really expect trash to ever be anything but trash, so you're pretty much par for the course here.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sarah G said:


> People, this is Fox News.  We don't even know if the story even happened.



Really?  Please cite for us any single news story reported by Fox that turned out to be utterly false, involving events that never happened.

It's not like we're talking about CBS News here, or the NY Times, after all.

And frankly, having a stupid bitch like you insisting Fox News can't be trusted just makes me MORE inclined to take every word they say at face value, because anything you LIKE is obviously utter bullshit.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teen Dakota Ary Threatens Lawsuit Over Right To Say Homosexuality Is Wrong - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> why did the kid feel the need to broadcast his Christianity and his condemnation of homosexuality?
> A little too much dogma from his church, that most likley has homosexuals in it.
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMx6X26iJ_c]Monty Python The Meaning of Life - "Every Sperm Is Sacred" - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Who was "broadcasting", shit stain?  Did you even bother to read the story before commenting on it, or did you just figure your "towering liberal morality" ensured that you already knew everything about it that there was to know?

The boy made the remark to his friend sitting next to him, and the teacher - who WAS broadcasting his beliefs to the entire class inappropriately - overheard it and decided to get his Speedo in an uproar.

A little too much dogma from the First Church of Bumpunching, if you ask me.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Zoom-boing said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the teacher feel the need to broadcast his preference for homosexuality in a 9th grade German class?
> 
> Kudos to the Python clip.
> 
> 
> 
> * where did the teacher do that* ?not in the clip..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, didn't you read the article?
> 
> The clip had nothing to do with my response about the teacher . . . I just love Python.  lol
Click to expand...


Of course he didn't read the article.  He just went straight for his liberal talking points:  Gays are always good, Christians are always bad, all Christians bully and harass all gays with hate speech at the drop of a hat, all teachers are automatically unsung and unappreciated heroes.

Actually reading the article might lead to free thinking, and we can't have that.  Besides, I'm not entirely sure he CAN read.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ogibillm said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> where do you get that the teacher has a preference, or gives preferential treatment to homosexuality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been a history with this teacher in the class regarding homosexual topics, Krause said. The teacher had posted a picture of two men kissing on a wall that offended some of the students.
> 
> Krause said the picture was posted on the teachers world wall.
> 
> He told the students this is happening all over the world and you need to accept the fact that homosexuality is just part of our culture now, Krause said.
> 
> The school district would not comment on why a teacher was discussing homosexuality in a ninth grade German class.
> 
> In German class there should be no talk of being pro-Gay or homosexual topics, Krause said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read more: Texas School Punishes Boy For Opposing Homosexuality | Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> preference - dictionary.com
> 
> try again. tolerence, even advocating fair and equal treatment and acceptance, does not equate to preference.
Click to expand...


Try again.  Just because you, in your infinite wisdom, have determined and decreed that everyone should view this subject the way you do does NOT mean that disagreeing with you equals "intolerance".  Furthermore, when you are babbling about homosexuality in 9th-grade German class, you have gone waaaaay over the line into expressing a preference.

Unless, of course, you can tell me what possible relevance rump-wrangling has to teaching students to speak German.  I took a foreign language in high school, and I don't recall sexual orientation ever coming up at all, much less being an integral part of the process.

Oh, by the way, "tolerance" and "acceptance" are not synonyms.  I'm perfectly capable of tolerating your right to exist and be an utter, kneejerk liberal dumbfuck without having to believe that it's a good thing, or "just an alterative" to being an intelligent, free-thinking advocate of free speech.


----------



## Cecilie1200

jillian said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why did the kid feel the need to broadcast his Christianity and his condemnation of homosexuality?
> A little too much dogma from his church, that most likley has homosexuals in it.
> 
> 
> Monty Python The Meaning of Life - "Every Sperm Is Sacred" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the teacher feel the need to broadcast his preference for homosexuality in a 9th grade German class?
> 
> Kudos to the Python clip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is that what the teacher did. i'd say they were just being fair minded. not allowing someone to be told that something someone else is born is "wrong" isn't showing a preference.
Click to expand...


Actually, yes, it is.  When you are allowing someone ELSE to use the bully pulpit of the teaching position to tell students that their beliefs are wrong and they should "just accept" something else, then it most certainly IS "showing a preference" to say that THAT opinion is the only one that can be expressed openly.



jillian said:


> if the bigot said that dark skin is "wrong" and the teacher reacted, would you say that the teacher had a "preference" for dark skin?



Irrelevant.  Homosexuality is not a race, and lying bigots like you don't get to define the parameters of debate for the rest of us, no matter HOW many times you shout your garbage into the world.



jillian said:


> in thinking about this issue, you kind of need to step away from your own religious judgments.



Right back atcha.  Anytime you'd like to tell yourself, "Hmm, I should leave my religious bigotry at the door, and consider that it's NOT always okay to silence Christians just because I have an unthinking hatred of them", it would be quite a blow for freedom of speech in America.



jillian said:


> and again, the description of what occurred was largely self-reported by the bigot's mom. so i'm going to say there's probably more to the story.



And again, the objections about what occurred are totally presented by you and other bigots, with no substantiation (BIG shock), so I'm going to say you probably just WISH there was more to the story.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> me smells a frivolous lawsuit..



Yeah, defense of freedom of speech and freedom of religion is "frivolity" . . . if the speech and religious freedom go against liberal doctrine, that is.


----------



## Cecilie1200

jillian said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, google news. Google the kid's name and you'll find all kinds of conflicting stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not your search engine.  If you have a link, post it.  Otherwise, you are blowing smoke out your ass, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she just told you there are conflicting stories.
> 
> that a problem for you?
Click to expand...


Really?  _Ravi _told us something with no substantiation that it's true, and you want to know if there's a problem with taking _Ravi's _word for something?  

If Ravi told me the sky was blue, I'd want to see independent documentation before I'd accept it.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

@Cecilie1200


----------



## jillian

Ravi said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not your search engine.  If you have a link, post it.  Otherwise, you are blowing smoke out your ass, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she just told you there are conflicting stories.
> 
> that a problem for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a peach, Jillian.
> 
> Seriously.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

Anyway, I think the teacher is guilty of acting gay. Which is forbidden in our society. And I think the kid is guilty of being a disrespectful student, which is apparently okay and something to sue over if you get called on it.

But that is simply my opinion, formed from reading various online news articles about the incident.


----------



## manifold

Cecilie1200 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not your search engine.  If you have a link, post it.  Otherwise, you are blowing smoke out your ass, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she just told you there are conflicting stories.
> 
> that a problem for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  _Ravi _told us something with no substantiation that it's true, and you want to know if there's a problem with taking _Ravi's _word for something?
> 
> If Ravi told me the sky was blue, I'd want to see independent documentation before I'd accept it.
Click to expand...


But but but....



Ravi would never lie, spin, twist, or mislead in any way.


----------



## Tank

Ravi said:


> Anyway, I think the teacher is guilty of acting gay. Which is forbidden in our society.


He was acting more like a pedofile.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I think the teacher is guilty of acting gay. Which is forbidden in our society.
> 
> 
> 
> He was acting more like a pedofile.
Click to expand...


He was acting like an evangelist, and if it's not okay with leftist hypocritical shitheads when Christians do it, then it's NOT OKAY TO DO.


----------



## Si modo

Ravi said:


> Anyway, I think the teacher is guilty of acting gay. Which is forbidden in our society. And I think the kid is guilty of being a disrespectful student, which is apparently okay and something to sue over if you get called on it.
> 
> But that is simply my opinion, formed from reading various online news articles about the incident.


"Various articles", so you say.


----------



## Zoom-boing

For those who don't see anything wrong with the kid getting punished for expressing his opinion . . . 

If the teacher had been a KKK member, put up a pic of some hooded KKK members, threw positive comments out about the KKK in class and this kid turned around and told his classmate that he disapproved of the KKK because he thought it was wrong and subsequently got punished for saying such, what would your reaction be?

Mine would be exactly the same as it is for the kid expressing his disapproval of homosexuality.  It isn't the subject matter that's the controversy here (well, it is on the teacher's end) but the fact that this kid got punished _for expressing/voicing his opinion_.


----------



## manifold

Zoom-boing said:


> For those who don't see anything wrong with the kid getting punished for expressing his opinion . . .
> 
> If the teacher had been a KKK member, put up a pic of some hooded KKK members, threw positive comments out about the KKK in class and this kid turned around and told his classmate that he disapproved of the KKK because he thought it was wrong and subsequently got punished for saying such, what would your reaction be?
> 
> Mine would be exactly the same as it is for the kid expressing his disapproval of homosexuality.  It isn't the subject matter that's the controversy here (well, it is on the teacher's end) but the fact that this kid got punished _for expressing/voicing his opinion_.



Exactly!  I was once punished for expressing the opinion that the teacher was a dimwitted fucking asshole.  That was so unfair.


----------



## Ravi

Zoom-boing said:


> For those who don't see anything wrong with the kid getting punished for expressing his opinion . . .
> 
> If the teacher had been a KKK member, put up a pic of some hooded KKK members, threw positive comments out about the KKK in class and this kid turned around and told his classmate that he disapproved of the KKK because he thought it was wrong and subsequently got punished for saying such, what would your reaction be?
> 
> Mine would be exactly the same as it is for the kid expressing his disapproval of homosexuality.  It isn't the subject matter that's the controversy here (well, it is on the teacher's end) but the fact that this kid got punished _for expressing/voicing his opinion_.



I'm having a difficult time with equating gays with the KKK. 

Yes, it does sound like the teacher was too gay friendly since being gay friendly is forbidden in school. But it also sounds like the kid was disrespectful of his teacher. IMO, they are both in the wrong.


----------



## Zoom-boing

manifold said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't see anything wrong with the kid getting punished for expressing his opinion . . .
> 
> If the teacher had been a KKK member, put up a pic of some hooded KKK members, threw positive comments out about the KKK in class and this kid turned around and told his classmate that he disapproved of the KKK because he thought it was wrong and subsequently got punished for saying such, what would your reaction be?
> 
> Mine would be exactly the same as it is for the kid expressing his disapproval of homosexuality.  It isn't the subject matter that's the controversy here (well, it is on the teacher's end) but the fact that this kid got punished _for expressing/voicing his opinion_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!  I was once punished for expressing the opinion that the teacher was a dimwitted fucking asshole.  That was so unfair.
Click to expand...


You should be yanked by your hair out of the classroom if you called the teacher a dimwitted fucking asshole.  

If you expressed your disagreement on a particular topic you shouldn't be punished for it.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ravi said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't see anything wrong with the kid getting punished for expressing his opinion . . .
> 
> If the teacher had been a KKK member, put up a pic of some hooded KKK members, threw positive comments out about the KKK in class and this kid turned around and told his classmate that he disapproved of the KKK because he thought it was wrong and subsequently got punished for saying such, what would your reaction be?
> 
> Mine would be exactly the same as it is for the kid expressing his disapproval of homosexuality.  It isn't the subject matter that's the controversy here (well, it is on the teacher's end) but the fact that this kid got punished _for expressing/voicing his opinion_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a difficult time with equating gays with the KKK.
> 
> Yes, it does sound like the teacher was too gay friendly since being gay friendly is forbidden in school. But it also sounds like the kid was disrespectful of his teacher. IMO, they are both in the wrong.
Click to expand...


Oh stop with the bullshit . . . I'm not equating gays with the KKK and you know it.  

The kid was punished for expressing his disagreement with the teacher on the topic of homosexuality.  I still don't see where the kid was disrespectful I just see where he voiced his differing opinion and got punished_ for that_.


----------



## manifold

Zoom-boing said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't see anything wrong with the kid getting punished for expressing his opinion . . .
> 
> If the teacher had been a KKK member, put up a pic of some hooded KKK members, threw positive comments out about the KKK in class and this kid turned around and told his classmate that he disapproved of the KKK because he thought it was wrong and subsequently got punished for saying such, what would your reaction be?
> 
> Mine would be exactly the same as it is for the kid expressing his disapproval of homosexuality.  It isn't the subject matter that's the controversy here (well, it is on the teacher's end) but the fact that this kid got punished _for expressing/voicing his opinion_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!  I was once punished for expressing the opinion that the teacher was a dimwitted fucking asshole.  That was so unfair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be yanked by your hair out of the classroom if you called the teacher a dimwitted fucking asshole.
> 
> If you expressed your disagreement on a particular topic you shouldn't be punished for it.
Click to expand...


But he was a dimwitted fucking asshole, IMO.


----------



## Ravi

Zoom-boing said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't see anything wrong with the kid getting punished for expressing his opinion . . .
> 
> If the teacher had been a KKK member, put up a pic of some hooded KKK members, threw positive comments out about the KKK in class and this kid turned around and told his classmate that he disapproved of the KKK because he thought it was wrong and subsequently got punished for saying such, what would your reaction be?
> 
> Mine would be exactly the same as it is for the kid expressing his disapproval of homosexuality.  It isn't the subject matter that's the controversy here (well, it is on the teacher's end) but the fact that this kid got punished _for expressing/voicing his opinion_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a difficult time with equating gays with the KKK.
> 
> Yes, it does sound like the teacher was too gay friendly since being gay friendly is forbidden in school. But it also sounds like the kid was disrespectful of his teacher. IMO, they are both in the wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh stop with the bullshit . . . I'm not equating gays with the KKK and you know it.
> 
> The kid was punished for expressing his disagreement with the teacher on the topic of homosexuality.  I still don't see where the kid was disrespectful I just see where he voiced his differing opinion and got punished_ for that_.
Click to expand...



You should come up with a better analogy, then.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ravi said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a difficult time with equating gays with the KKK.
> 
> Yes, it does sound like the teacher was too gay friendly since being gay friendly is forbidden in school. But it also sounds like the kid was disrespectful of his teacher. IMO, they are both in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop with the bullshit . . . I'm not equating gays with the KKK and you know it.
> 
> The kid was punished for expressing his disagreement with the teacher on the topic of homosexuality.  I still don't see where the kid was disrespectful I just see where he voiced his differing opinion and got punished_ for that_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should come up with a better analogy, then.
Click to expand...


lol  I noticed you didn't bother answering about the KKK example.  Guess getting punished for that is ok cause the KKK is rotten.  Too bad you're too stuck on the subject matter to see the bigger problem.


----------



## manifold

Why are so many people automatically taking this kid's word for it that he expressed his opinion in a respectful and non-disruptive manner?  I know that if I made a crack about queers when I was in school, keeping it respectful would be the last thing on my mind.


----------



## Ravi

Zoom-boing said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop with the bullshit . . . I'm not equating gays with the KKK and you know it.
> 
> The kid was punished for expressing his disagreement with the teacher on the topic of homosexuality.  I still don't see where the kid was disrespectful I just see where he voiced his differing opinion and got punished_ for that_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should come up with a better analogy, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol  I noticed you didn't bother answering about the KKK example.  Guess getting punished for that is ok cause the KKK is rotten.  Too bad you're too stuck on the subject matter to see the bigger problem.
Click to expand...


You sure are het up today.

If a kid bad mouths his teacher he deserves to be punished. Your KKK example is beyond dopey.

If a student has a problem with the lesson plan there are options beyond bad mouthing, crying on national television, and filing a lawsuit.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Why are so many people automatically taking this kid's word for it that he expressed his opinion in a respectful and non-disruptive manner?  I know that if I made a crack about queers when I was in school, keeping it respectful would be the last thing on my mind.



Because they fear the gay, prolly.

It cracks me up that the student is always right to some people.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ravi said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should come up with a better analogy, then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol  I noticed you didn't bother answering about the KKK example.  Guess getting punished for that is ok cause the KKK is rotten.  Too bad you're too stuck on the subject matter to see the bigger problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure are het up today.
> 
> If a kid bad mouths his teacher he deserves to be punished. Your KKK example is beyond dopey.
> 
> If a student has a problem with the lesson plan there are options beyond bad mouthing, crying on national television, and filing a lawsuit.
Click to expand...


The article said he got punished for expressing a differing opinion of homosexuality not for bad mouthing the teacher.  Two different things.

The KKK example is dopey?  How's that?  It doesn't belong in a 9th grade German class  anymore than homosexuality does.  Still no answer I see.

The student didn't have a problem with the lesson plan, he had a differing opinion on homosexuality, said as much to his friend and got suspended for expression his differing opinion.  The teacher brought up the topic and the kid got punished because he didn't agree with the teacher.  That's whack.


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are so many people automatically taking this kid's word for it that he expressed his opinion in a respectful and non-disruptive manner?  I know that if I made a crack about queers when I was in school, keeping it respectful would be the last thing on my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they fear the gay, prolly.
> 
> It cracks me up that the student is always right to some people.
Click to expand...


Except when he holds up a banner that says "bong hits for Jesus".


----------



## Ravi

Zoom-boing said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol  I noticed you didn't bother answering about the KKK example.  Guess getting punished for that is ok cause the KKK is rotten.  Too bad you're too stuck on the subject matter to see the bigger problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure are het up today.
> 
> If a kid bad mouths his teacher he deserves to be punished. Your KKK example is beyond dopey.
> 
> If a student has a problem with the lesson plan there are options beyond bad mouthing, crying on national television, and filing a lawsuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The article said he got punished for expressing a differing opinion of homosexuality not for bad mouthing the teacher.  Two different things.
> 
> The KKK example is dopey?  How's that?  It doesn't belong in a 9th grade German class  anymore than homosexuality does.  Still no answer I see.
> 
> The student didn't have a problem with the lesson plan, he had a differing opinion on homosexuality, said as much to his friend and got suspended for expression his differing opinion.  The teacher brought up the topic and the kid got punished because he didn't agree with the teacher.  That's whack.
Click to expand...


It's dopey because being gay is not anything remotely like being in the KKK.

You've only heard the student's side of the story. 

The fact that he is on tv threatening a lawsuit for a punishment that was rescinded should clue you in to the fact that something is wrong with this story.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are so many people automatically taking this kid's word for it that he expressed his opinion in a respectful and non-disruptive manner?  I know that if I made a crack about queers when I was in school, keeping it respectful would be the last thing on my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they fear the gay, prolly.
> 
> It cracks me up that the student is always right to some people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Except when he holds up a banner that says "bong hits for Jesus". *
Click to expand...


I used to have a t-shirt which read

"Jesus is coming, hide your bong."


----------



## Ravi

Putting aside the subject matter.

The kid disrupted the class. He turned around and made a comment that was heard.

When I was that age it wouldn't have mattered what the class was, if I had turned around and told the kid behind me anything, including a complementary comment such as "Sister Margret has inspired me to be a nun," I still would have been smacked with a ruler and sent to the office.

Teachers have absolutely NO authority to discipline anyone anymore.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Zoom-boing said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure are het up today.
> 
> If a kid bad mouths his teacher he deserves to be punished. Your KKK example is beyond dopey.
> 
> If a student has a problem with the lesson plan there are options beyond bad mouthing, crying on national television, and filing a lawsuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The article said he got punished for expressing a differing opinion of homosexuality not for bad mouthing the teacher.  Two different things.
> 
> The KKK example is dopey?  How's that?  It doesn't belong in a 9th grade German class  anymore than homosexuality does.  Still no answer I see.
> 
> The student didn't have a problem with the lesson plan, he had a differing opinion on homosexuality, said as much to his friend and got suspended for expression his differing opinion.  The teacher brought up the topic and the kid got punished because he didn't agree with the teacher.  That's whack.
Click to expand...




Ravi said:


> It's dopey because being gay is not anything remotely like being in the KKK.



I never said it was, you're the one equating the two.  _ Again_.  

If the teacher bought up a pro-KKK discussion in a German classroom and the kid turned around to this friend and said he thought the KKK was wrong  . . . would you be ok with him getting punished for disagreeing with the teacher?  



Ravi said:


> You've only heard the student's side of the story.



Right because that's what the link provided.  If more information is available post it.



Ravi said:


> The fact that he is on tv threatening a lawsuit for a punishment that was rescinded should clue you in to the fact that something is wrong with this story.



He should have never been punished for disagreeing with the teacher in the first place but because the topic was homosexuality, and the kid was Christian, he was.  Based on the info provided in the link the teacher was wrong.  The school won't even comment on the teacher bringing up the topic of homosexuality in the classroom.  Mums the word.  But they did tell the kid "Krause said school leaders told Dakota that in the future he should be careful when and where he talks about his opposition to homosexuality  suggesting that he talk about such matters in the hallway instead of the classroom."  Give me a break.  The kid shouldn't talk about it in the classroom but the teacher can bring it up and this is the school's reaction "The school district would not comment on why a teacher was discussing homosexuality in a ninth grade German class."


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> Putting aside the subject matter.
> 
> The kid disrupted the class. He turned around and made a comment that was heard.
> 
> When I was that age it wouldn't have mattered what the class was, if I had turned around and told the kid behind me anything, including a complementary comment such as "Sister Margret has inspired me to be a nun," I still would have been smacked with a ruler and sent to the office.
> 
> Teachers have absolutely NO authority to discipline anyone anymore.



You probably wouldn't have been suspended for three days.


----------



## Ravi

See my post above yours.

I think a student should be punished for disrupting the class.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting aside the subject matter.
> 
> The kid disrupted the class. He turned around and made a comment that was heard.
> 
> When I was that age it wouldn't have mattered what the class was, if I had turned around and told the kid behind me anything, including a complementary comment such as "Sister Margret has inspired me to be a nun," I still would have been smacked with a ruler and sent to the office.
> 
> Teachers have absolutely NO authority to discipline anyone anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably wouldn't have been suspended for three days.
Click to expand...

Nah, I would have got paddled in the office and then my parents would have grounded me for a week.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ravi said:


> See my post above yours.
> 
> I think a student should be punished for disrupting the class.



Again from the article there was a discussion going on and the subject of homosexuality in Germany came up.  It doesn't sound like he disrupted the class it sounds like it was a class discussion and he said something quietly to his friend.

Real disruption ought to get punished.

Disrupting the class isn't what the threads about . . . the kid getting punished for disagreeing with his teacher's pov on homosexuality is.


----------



## Ravi

Zoom-boing said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> See my post above yours.
> 
> I think a student should be punished for disrupting the class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again from the article there was a discussion going on and the subject of homosexuality in Germany came up.  It doesn't sound like he disrupted the class it sounds like it was a class discussion and he said something quietly to his friend.
> 
> Real disruption ought to get punished.
> 
> Disrupting the class isn't what the threads about . . . the kid getting punished for disagreeing with his teacher's pov on homosexuality is.
Click to expand...


Please....even talking quietly to your friends in class is something students are not supposed to do. 

Nor are they supposed to disagree with the teacher during class time.


----------



## manifold

Zoom-boing said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> See my post above yours.
> 
> I think a student should be punished for disrupting the class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again from the article there was a discussion going on and the subject of homosexuality in Germany came up.  It doesn't sound like he disrupted the class it sounds like it was a class discussion and he said something quietly to his friend.
> 
> Real disruption ought to get punished.
> 
> Disrupting the class isn't what the threads about . . . the kid getting punished for disagreeing with his teacher's pov on homosexuality is.
Click to expand...


If this kid's version of what happened turns out to be unembellished and accurate, then I agree with you 100%.  But I'm betting there is at least something to this story that he is leaving out.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The kid was well within his right to say what he did.

Doesn't mean he was right or wrong.

The school acted poorly, the teacher needs some management issues counseling.


----------



## Againsheila

Truthmatters said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> your a fool



Um, that would be "you're" as in "you are"....


----------



## Tank

That would suck, to have a teacher who always wanted to talk about gay shit all the time.


----------



## JakeStarkey

About as much as having to hear about stormfront crap alladatime.


----------



## Tank

Ravi said:


> Putting aside the subject matter.
> 
> The kid disrupted the class. He turned around and made a comment that was heard.
> 
> When I was that age it wouldn't have mattered what the class was, if I had turned around and told the kid behind me anything, including a complementary comment such as "Sister Margret has inspired me to be a nun," I still would have been smacked with a ruler and sent to the office.
> 
> Teachers have absolutely NO authority to discipline anyone anymore.


Did "Sister Margret" ever show a picture of two guys kissing in you're class?


----------



## Ravi

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting aside the subject matter.
> 
> The kid disrupted the class. He turned around and made a comment that was heard.
> 
> When I was that age it wouldn't have mattered what the class was, if I had turned around and told the kid behind me anything, including a complementary comment such as "Sister Margret has inspired me to be a nun," I still would have been smacked with a ruler and sent to the office.
> 
> Teachers have absolutely NO authority to discipline anyone anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Did "Sister Margret" ever show a picture of two guys kissing in you're class?
Click to expand...

Nope.

Are you saying this kid did this out of revenge for that picture?

Interesting.


----------



## Samson

Zoom-boing said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> See my post above yours.
> 
> I think a student should be punished for disrupting the class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again from the article there was a discussion going on and the subject of homosexuality in Germany came up.  It doesn't sound like he disrupted the class it sounds like it was a class discussion and he said something quietly to his friend.
> 
> Real disruption ought to get punished.
> 
> Disrupting the class isn't what the threads about . . . the kid getting punished for disagreeing with his teacher's pov on homosexuality is.
Click to expand...


Quoting Ravi allows me to read her otherwise ignored duplicious drival.

If the boy had come to German class wearing a pink boa and high heels, and had been suspended for creating a disruption, we'd all be hearing about his individual rights as a transvestite to express his queerness.


----------



## Tank

Ravi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putting aside the subject matter.
> 
> The kid disrupted the class. He turned around and made a comment that was heard.
> 
> When I was that age it wouldn't have mattered what the class was, if I had turned around and told the kid behind me anything, including a complementary comment such as "Sister Margret has inspired me to be a nun," I still would have been smacked with a ruler and sent to the office.
> 
> Teachers have absolutely NO authority to discipline anyone anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Did "Sister Margret" ever show a picture of two guys kissing in you're class?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Are you saying this kid did this out of revenge for that picture?
> 
> Interesting.
Click to expand...

It does sound like the constant talk about homosexuality agitated the students, till one kid finally told the Teacher he is wrong.


----------



## Ravi

Samson said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> See my post above yours.
> 
> I think a student should be punished for disrupting the class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again from the article there was a discussion going on and the subject of homosexuality in Germany came up.  It doesn't sound like he disrupted the class it sounds like it was a class discussion and he said something quietly to his friend.
> 
> Real disruption ought to get punished.
> 
> Disrupting the class isn't what the threads about . . . the kid getting punished for disagreeing with his teacher's pov on homosexuality is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quoting Ravi allows me to read her otherwise ignored duplicious drival.
> 
> If the boy had come to German class wearing a pink boa and high heels, and had been suspended for creating a disruption, we'd all be hearing about his individual rights as a transvestite to express his queerness.
Click to expand...

Nah, I would have told you that you don't have freedom to flout dress codes in school, squidboy.

You are free to dress that way in public, though.


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again from the article there was a discussion going on and the subject of homosexuality in Germany came up.  It doesn't sound like he disrupted the class it sounds like it was a class discussion and he said something quietly to his friend.
> 
> Real disruption ought to get punished.
> 
> Disrupting the class isn't what the threads about . . . the kid getting punished for disagreeing with his teacher's pov on homosexuality is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting Ravi allows me to read her otherwise ignored duplicious drival.
> 
> If the boy had come to German class wearing a pink boa and high heels, and had been suspended for creating a disruption, we'd all be hearing about his individual rights as a transvestite to express his queerness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I would have told you that you don't have freedom to flout dress codes in school, squidboy.
> 
> You are free to dress that way in public, though.
Click to expand...


Quoted so samson gets to see your 'duplicious drival (sic)'  

Oh wait, he has me on ignore too.

Quick somebody quote this for him


----------



## Samson

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did "Sister Margret" ever show a picture of two guys kissing in you're class?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Are you saying this kid did this out of revenge for that picture?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does sound like the constant talk about homosexuality agitated the students, till one kid finally told the Teacher he is wrong.
Click to expand...


What the fuck does any discussion about Queers have to do about learning to speak German?

I thought rugmunchers and fudgepackers had a universal language for getting their point across to each other.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ravi said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> See my post above yours.
> 
> I think a student should be punished for disrupting the class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again from the article there was a discussion going on and the subject of homosexuality in Germany came up.  It doesn't sound like he disrupted the class it sounds like it was a class discussion and he said something quietly to his friend.
> 
> Real disruption ought to get punished.
> 
> Disrupting the class isn't what the threads about . . . the kid getting punished for disagreeing with his teacher's pov on homosexuality is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please....even talking quietly to your friends in class is something students are not supposed to do.
> 
> Nor are they supposed to disagree with the teacher during class time.
Click to expand...



It was a class discussion, the topic of homosexuality in Germany came up and the kid discussed something with his classmate.  Again, not seeing how this is disrupting the class. 

Students aren't suppose to disagree with the teacher during class time?  wtf??  "Class, let's discuss the KKK but you can't disagree with whatever I, your teacher, says.  I say the KKK is great."  Ravi, your statement is 

Class disruption still isn't the topic here.  Nice dodge though.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Samson said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Are you saying this kid did this out of revenge for that picture?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> It does sound like the constant talk about homosexuality agitated the students, till one kid finally told the Teacher he is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck does any discussion about Queers have to do about learning to speak German?
> 
> I thought rugmunchers and fudgepackers had a universal language for getting their point across to each other.
Click to expand...


It has zero to do with learning to speak German and the topic of any sexuality in any classroom doesn't belong.  Period.  

I notice that not many left leaning peeps seem to have a problem with what the teacher did . . . . .


----------



## Againsheila

Ravi said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't see anything wrong with the kid getting punished for expressing his opinion . . .
> 
> If the teacher had been a KKK member, put up a pic of some hooded KKK members, threw positive comments out about the KKK in class and this kid turned around and told his classmate that he disapproved of the KKK because he thought it was wrong and subsequently got punished for saying such, what would your reaction be?
> 
> Mine would be exactly the same as it is for the kid expressing his disapproval of homosexuality.  It isn't the subject matter that's the controversy here (well, it is on the teacher's end) but the fact that this kid got punished _for expressing/voicing his opinion_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a difficult time with equating gays with the KKK.
> 
> Yes, it does sound like the teacher was too gay friendly since being gay friendly is forbidden in school. But it also sounds like the kid was disrespectful of his teacher. IMO, they are both in the wrong.
Click to expand...


The kid didn't get punished for being disrespectful of his teacher, he got punished for saying that he was a Christian and according to his beliefs, homosexuality is wrong.  

The teacher brought up the subject, the kid should have had the right to express his opinon without repercusions.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting Ravi allows me to read her otherwise ignored duplicious drival.
> 
> If the boy had come to German class wearing a pink boa and high heels, and had been suspended for creating a disruption, we'd all be hearing about his individual rights as a transvestite to express his queerness.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I would have told you that you don't have freedom to flout dress codes in school, squidboy.
> 
> You are free to dress that way in public, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quoted so samson gets to see your 'duplicious drival (sic)'
> 
> Oh wait, he has me on ignore too.
> 
> Quick somebody quote this for him
Click to expand...




What do texans hate america?


(Lol!)


----------



## Againsheila

Ravi said:


> Putting aside the subject matter.
> 
> The kid disrupted the class. He turned around and made a comment that was heard.
> 
> When I was that age it wouldn't have mattered what the class was, if I had turned around and told the kid behind me anything, including a complementary comment such as "Sister Margret has inspired me to be a nun," I still would have been smacked with a ruler and sent to the office.
> 
> Teachers have absolutely NO authority to discipline anyone anymore.



Again, that's not what he was disciplined for....and apparently they do, since he he got suspended for 3 days in school.


----------



## Againsheila

Ravi said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> See my post above yours.
> 
> I think a student should be punished for disrupting the class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again from the article there was a discussion going on and the subject of homosexuality in Germany came up.  It doesn't sound like he disrupted the class it sounds like it was a class discussion and he said something quietly to his friend.
> 
> Real disruption ought to get punished.
> 
> Disrupting the class isn't what the threads about . . . the kid getting punished for disagreeing with his teacher's pov on homosexuality is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please....even talking quietly to your friends in class is something students are not supposed to do.
> 
> Nor are they supposed to disagree with the teacher during class time.
Click to expand...


So we must always agree with the teacher during class?  Even when he is discussing religion, sexual orientation or politics?  Free speach allowed in our public schools only for the teachers and those who agree with them?  That's certainly not what I want my kid to learn.


----------



## Xchel

> The school district would not comment on why a teacher was discussing homosexuality in a ninth grade German class.




why are we suspending the kid alone in this issue? The teacher needs to get a suspension of his own...speaking about any sexual issue in a FOREIGN LANGUAGE CLASS is not the appropriate time or place.  The place for discussion on sexual issues is in a SEX ED class...and he wasn't the appropriate teacher for that.  If this student simply expressed his opinion that it is wrong then the school district and the teacher both need a hard smack upside the head.  I would raise hell if I knew that SEX ED was being taught in my kid's German language class.


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * where did the teacher do that* ?not in the clip..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, didn't you read the article?
> 
> The clip had nothing to do with my response about the teacher . . . I just love Python.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he didn't read the article.  He just went straight for his liberal talking points:  Gays are always good, Christians are always bad, all Christians bully and harass all gays with hate speech at the drop of a hat, all teachers are automatically unsung and unappreciated heroes.
> 
> Actually reading the article might lead to free thinking, and we can't have that.  Besides, I'm not entirely sure he CAN read.
Click to expand...

 just love it when assholes assume.
I saw the clip. commented on that.but since it's fox....it has to be fact checked so realizing I may not have all the facts read the acticle and researched it:from the article "There has been a history with this teacher in the class regarding homosexual topics, Krause said. The teacher had posted a picture of two men kissing on a wall that offended some of the students.

Krause said the picture was posted on the teachers world wall.

He told the students this is happening all over the world and you need to accept the fact that homosexuality is just part of our culture now, Krause said.
Matt Krause, an attorney with the Liberty Counsel.

Liberty Counsel is a non-profit public interest law firm and ministry that provides free legal assistance in defense of "Christian religious liberty, the sanctity of human life, and the traditional family."[1] Liberty Counsel is headed by attorney Mathew D. Staver, who founded the legal ministry with his wife, Anita, in 1989 and currently serves as its Chairman. Anita L. Staver, his wife, serves as President of Liberty Counsel. A close partnership exists between Liberty University, which was founded by the Rev. Jerry Falwell, and Liberty Counsel; Staver serves as Liberty University's law school Dean.[1] In 2004, Liberty Counsel became affiliated with Liberty University/Falwell Ministries and Liberty Counsel opened an office at Liberty University in Lynchburg, Virginia.

Liberty Counsel describes its practice as a First Amendment practice, focused on religious liberties, freedom of speech, church/state issues in public schools and in the public square.

It was founded as Lynchburg Baptist College in 1971 by Jerry Falwell,

thought it was a touch bias!


You Tube 


jerry falwell the worlds biggest homophobe.!


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> People, this is Fox News.  We don't even know if the story even happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Please cite for us any single news story reported by Fox that turned out to be utterly false, involving events that never happened.
> 
> It's not like we're talking about CBS News here, or the NY Times, after all.
> 
> And frankly, having a stupid bitch like you insisting Fox News can't be trusted just makes me MORE inclined to take every word they say at face value, because anything you LIKE is obviously utter bullshit.
Click to expand...

"[G]ullible" Fox & Friends escape lawsuit for repeating yet another false news story | Media Matters for America

FOX peddles false report that California school "banned Declaration of Independence because it mentions God" | Media Matters for America

Robert F. Kennedy Jr.: Regulators Reject Proposal That Would Bring Fox-Style News to Canada


----------



## Xchel

and since the school revoked the suspension it seems they even know they are wrong...

Christian schoolboy Dakota Ary 'suspended for telling friend being gay is wrong' | Mail Online

this behavior by a teacher is never appropriate..



> Dakota said his teacher started yelling and sent him to the principals office, where he was given two days of full suspension.


----------



## yidnar

Listen to the left wing faggots  on this thread defend the actions of their homosexual brethren that instead of teaching put his sick sexual lifestyle ahead of the religious freedoms of a young christian honor student !!


----------



## Ravi

Zoom-boing said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does sound like the constant talk about homosexuality agitated the students, till one kid finally told the Teacher he is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck does any discussion about Queers have to do about learning to speak German?
> 
> I thought rugmunchers and fudgepackers had a universal language for getting their point across to each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has zero to do with learning to speak German and the topic of any sexuality in any classroom doesn't belong.  Period.
> 
> I notice that not many left leaning peeps seem to have a problem with what the teacher did . . . . .
Click to expand...

Really? Did you miss where I said that IMO the teacher was also wrong?

As long as it is forbidden by the school to discuss gays then he was out of line.


----------



## Ravi

Againsheila said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't see anything wrong with the kid getting punished for expressing his opinion . . .
> 
> If the teacher had been a KKK member, put up a pic of some hooded KKK members, threw positive comments out about the KKK in class and this kid turned around and told his classmate that he disapproved of the KKK because he thought it was wrong and subsequently got punished for saying such, what would your reaction be?
> 
> Mine would be exactly the same as it is for the kid expressing his disapproval of homosexuality.  It isn't the subject matter that's the controversy here (well, it is on the teacher's end) but the fact that this kid got punished _for expressing/voicing his opinion_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a difficult time with equating gays with the KKK.
> 
> Yes, it does sound like the teacher was too gay friendly since being gay friendly is forbidden in school. But it also sounds like the kid was disrespectful of his teacher. IMO, they are both in the wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The kid didn't get punished for being disrespectful of his teacher, he got punished for saying that he was a Christian and according to his beliefs, homosexuality is wrong.
> 
> The teacher brought up the subject, the kid should have had the right to express his opinon without repercusions.
Click to expand...


So the kid says. I'm not saying the teacher didn't act badly, but in 9 out of 10 cases it is the student that is full of shit. Just my opinion, of course, from being a parent.


----------



## Againsheila

Ravi said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a difficult time with equating gays with the KKK.
> 
> Yes, it does sound like the teacher was too gay friendly since being gay friendly is forbidden in school. But it also sounds like the kid was disrespectful of his teacher. IMO, they are both in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid didn't get punished for being disrespectful of his teacher, he got punished for saying that he was a Christian and according to his beliefs, homosexuality is wrong.
> 
> The teacher brought up the subject, the kid should have had the right to express his opinon without repercusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the kid says. I'm not saying the teacher didn't act badly, but in 9 out of 10 cases it is the student that is full of shit. Just my opinion, of course, from being a parent.
Click to expand...


Trust me, mom and lawyer wouldn't have been able to overturn the suspension if the kid had been in the wrong.


----------



## Ravi

Againsheila said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kid didn't get punished for being disrespectful of his teacher, he got punished for saying that he was a Christian and according to his beliefs, homosexuality is wrong.
> 
> The teacher brought up the subject, the kid should have had the right to express his opinon without repercusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the kid says. I'm not saying the teacher didn't act badly, but in 9 out of 10 cases it is the student that is full of shit. Just my opinion, of course, from being a parent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trust me, mom and lawyer wouldn't have been able to overturn the suspension if the kid had been in the wrong.
Click to expand...

Are you kidding me? Schools don't like to be and can't afford to be sued.

Do you know any teachers? Ask them.


----------



## Tank

Ravi said:


> As long as it is forbidden by the school to discuss gays then he was out of line.


It's not "forbidden", just like most homosexuals this Teacher wouldn't stop trying to promote homosexuality to the kids.


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> me smells a frivolous lawsuit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, defense of freedom of speech and freedom of religion is "frivolity" . . . if the speech and religious freedom go against liberal doctrine, that is.
Click to expand...

your ignorance is laughable! 
you like all tea baggers /Christians talk alot of shit but in reality  know nothing but shit.
you assume like it's in short supply and you better get it now before it's gone.
why was it necessary for the kid to blather his nonsense in class? because he's 14 and his hormones are raging.
he also knows nothing about discretion, most likely because he wasn't taught any at home or church. 
it has become fashionable in the last few decades for "Christians" to interject what once was personal and private into public life as if by constant repetition they will by some unknown means  receive extra credit from god. for doing so.
jesus himself (what he was credited as saying) said about flaunting your belief in public was:"when rebuffed withdraw".
if the kid had just stfu..this never would have happed and his rights would never have been violated.
since you're too busy ranting this might be over your head.


----------



## Ravi

Lesson learned: if you get in trouble at school, threaten to sue.

Ah, Republicans.


----------



## Againsheila

Ravi said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the kid says. I'm not saying the teacher didn't act badly, but in 9 out of 10 cases it is the student that is full of shit. Just my opinion, of course, from being a parent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, mom and lawyer wouldn't have been able to overturn the suspension if the kid had been in the wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me? Schools don't like to be and can't afford to be sued.
> 
> Do you know any teachers? Ask them.
Click to expand...


I know lots of teachers.  I also have a cousin that tried to sue the school and lost.  The teacher actually lied in court, probably to keep her job.

The only time the schools settle out of court is when they know they are going to lose the case. 

I used to be a community liason for PAVE (Parents are Vital in Education).  I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## daws101

Samson said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Are you saying this kid did this out of revenge for that picture?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> It does sound like the constant talk about homosexuality agitated the students, till one kid finally told the Teacher he is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck does any discussion about Queers have to do about learning to speak German?
> 
> I thought rugmunchers and fudgepackers had a universal language for getting their point across to each other.
Click to expand...

 sombodys homophobic!


----------



## Tank

Ravi said:


> Are you kidding me? Schools don't like to be and can't afford to be sued.


Thats why the school didn't stop the teacher with the homosexual agenda too.


----------



## Againsheila

Ravi said:


> Lesson learned: if you get in trouble at school, threaten to sue.
> 
> Ah, Republicans.



So sad, you have to give yourself a thumbs up.  

Schools don't care if you threaten to sue.  Again, they only settle out of court when they KNOW they are going to lose.  They don't kowtow just because some idiot has a gripe.

In this case, the teacher was wrong.  The school overturned the suspension.  If there is a lawsuit, they will settle out of court because they know they will lose.

You know what happens when you threated to sue the schools?  They point how how seldom they lose a case.  The reason they lose so seldom is because when the know they will lose, they settle out of court.


----------



## daws101

yidnar said:


> listen to the left wing faggots  on this thread defend the actions of their homosexual brethren that instead of teaching put his sick sexual lifestyle ahead of the religious freedoms of a young christian honor student !!


 don't be surprised when in a few years he's beating his wife or girlfriend because god told him to or giving handjobs for crack in the bus station.


----------



## bripat9643

Ravi said:


> Really? Did you miss where I said that IMO the teacher was also wrong?
> 
> As long as it is forbidden by the school to discuss gays then he was out of line.



The school is out of line if they think they have the authority to make certain subjects against the rules to discuss.


----------



## Ravi

Againsheila said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, mom and lawyer wouldn't have been able to overturn the suspension if the kid had been in the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Schools don't like to be and can't afford to be sued.
> 
> Do you know any teachers? Ask them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know lots of teachers.  I also have a cousin that tried to sue the school and lost.  The teacher actually lied in court, probably to keep her job.
> 
> The only time the schools settle out of court is when they know they are going to lose the case.
> 
> I used to be a community liason for PAVE (Parents are Vital in Education).  I know what I'm talking about.
Click to expand...


Pardon me for doubting you, but I do. I know teachers, and their number on aggravation, after NCLB, is little Johnnie's parent's butthurt that their angel got disciplined.


----------



## Ravi

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it is forbidden by the school to discuss gays then he was out of line.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not "forbidden", just like most homosexuals this Teacher wouldn't stop trying to promote homosexuality to the kids.
Click to expand...


If it isn't forbidden, all the more reason to discipline the child for mouthing off.


----------



## daws101

bripat9643 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Did you miss where I said that IMO the teacher was also wrong?
> 
> As long as it is forbidden by the school to discuss gays then he was out of line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The school is out of line if they think they have the authority to make certain subjects against the rules to discuss.
Click to expand...

what high school did you go to?
school districts make those kind of decisions all the time.


----------



## Againsheila

Ravi said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? Schools don't like to be and can't afford to be sued.
> 
> Do you know any teachers? Ask them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know lots of teachers.  I also have a cousin that tried to sue the school and lost.  The teacher actually lied in court, probably to keep her job.
> 
> The only time the schools settle out of court is when they know they are going to lose the case.
> 
> I used to be a community liason for PAVE (Parents are Vital in Education).  I know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pardon me for doubting you, but I do. I know teachers, and their number on aggravation, after NCLB, is little Johnnie's parent's butthurt that their angel got disciplined.
Click to expand...


No problem, you believe your teacher friends, I'll believe the actual cases.


----------



## yidnar

Ravi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it is forbidden by the school to discuss gays then he was out of line.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not "forbidden", just like most homosexuals this Teacher wouldn't stop trying to promote homosexuality to the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it isn't forbidden, all the more reason to discipline the child for mouthing off.
Click to expand...

we need to discipline the vile ignorant inner city punks that listen to cRAPP music in school !!


----------



## daws101

yidnar said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not "forbidden", just like most homosexuals this Teacher wouldn't stop trying to promote homosexuality to the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it isn't forbidden, all the more reason to discipline the child for mouthing off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we need to discipline the vile ignorant inner city punks that listen to cRAPP music in school !!
Click to expand...

speaking of ignorant  you'd have to punish 98% of the suburban hood rats too for listening to rap and dressing like those vile ignorant inner city punks.


----------



## yidnar

Truthmatters said:


> there are many ways of being prejudice.
> 
> Insisting a particular country can NEVER be wrong is one of them.
> 
> Calling people names and saying they are stupid for pointing this out to you is also a kind of prejudice


I agree that it is wrong to call Christians names like bible huggers !! and I agree it is wrong to criticize Christians and call them stupid  for not believing homosexuality is normal !!


----------



## Samson

daws101 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does sound like the constant talk about homosexuality agitated the students, till one kid finally told the Teacher he is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck does any discussion about Queers have to do about learning to speak German?
> 
> I thought rugmunchers and fudgepackers had a universal language for getting their point across to each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sombodys homophobic!
Click to expand...


Sombody's Retarded.


----------



## daws101

Samson said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck does any discussion about Queers have to do about learning to speak German?
> 
> I thought rugmunchers and fudgepackers had a universal language for getting their point across to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> sombodys homophobic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sombody's Retarded.
Click to expand...

 and it's you.....
the guy in your avatar pic looks kind light in the loafers....


----------



## Tank

Ravi said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it is forbidden by the school to discuss gays then he was out of line.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not "forbidden", just like most homosexuals this Teacher wouldn't stop trying to promote homosexuality to the kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it isn't forbidden, all the more reason to discipline the child for mouthing off.
Click to expand...

What the child did is not "forbidden" either.

This all would have never happened if the Teacher wouldn't have kept prodding the children about homosexuality.


----------



## daws101

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not "forbidden", just like most homosexuals this Teacher wouldn't stop trying to promote homosexuality to the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it isn't forbidden, all the more reason to discipline the child for mouthing off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the child did is not "forbidden" either.
> 
> This all would have never happened if the Teacher wouldn't have kept prodding the children about homosexuality.
Click to expand...

they're teenagers...thinking about sexuality any kind of sexuality is always on their minds...my guess is that our hero was calling sombody a fag.....long before the teacher brought it up.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Xchel said:


> The school district would not comment on why a teacher was discussing homosexuality in a ninth grade German class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are we suspending the kid alone in this issue? The teacher needs to get a suspension of his own...speaking about any sexual issue in a FOREIGN LANGUAGE CLASS is not the appropriate time or place.  The place for discussion on sexual issues is in a SEX ED class...and he wasn't the appropriate teacher for that.  If this student simply expressed his opinion that it is wrong then the school district and the teacher both need a hard smack upside the head.  I would raise hell if I knew that SEX ED was being taught in my kid's German language class.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  Sex can be discussed/taught in a sex ed class (puberty, reproduction, biological stuff, birth control, diseases), not sexuality.  Two different things.




Ravi said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck does any discussion about Queers have to do about learning to speak German?
> 
> I thought rugmunchers and fudgepackers had a universal language for getting their point across to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has zero to do with learning to speak German and the topic of any sexuality in any classroom doesn't belong.  Period.
> 
> I notice that not many left leaning peeps seem to have a problem with what the teacher did . . . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Really? Did you miss where I said that IMO the teacher was also wrong?*
> 
> As long as it is forbidden by the school to discuss gays then he was out of line.
Click to expand...


Did you miss where I said "_many_ left leaning peeps" and not "_all_"?  Guess so.




Ravi said:


> Lesson learned: *if you get in trouble at school, threaten to sue.*
> 
> Ah, Republicans.



Nope.  But if they punish you for freedom of speech?  Yep.




daws101 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it isn't forbidden, all the more reason to discipline the child for mouthing off.
> 
> 
> 
> What the child did is not "forbidden" either.
> 
> This all would have never happened if the Teacher wouldn't have kept prodding the children about homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they're teenagers...*thinking about sexuality any kind of sexuality is always on their minds*...my guess is that our hero was calling sombody a fag.....long before the teacher brought it up.
Click to expand...


No it isn't, sex is always on their minds.


----------



## Ravi

Againsheila said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know lots of teachers.  I also have a cousin that tried to sue the school and lost.  The teacher actually lied in court, probably to keep her job.
> 
> The only time the schools settle out of court is when they know they are going to lose the case.
> 
> I used to be a community liason for PAVE (Parents are Vital in Education).  I know what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me for doubting you, but I do. I know teachers, and their number on aggravation, after NCLB, is little Johnnie's parent's butthurt that their angel got disciplined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem, you believe your teacher friends, I'll believe the actual cases.
Click to expand...

lulz, what actual cases?


----------



## The Gadfly

truthmatters said:


> it is wrong to try and bully your fellow class mates.
> 
> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?



no.


----------



## Xchel

actually sexuality is also taught in sex ed class, guess it sort of depends on the school district what their curriculum is.


----------



## Againsheila

Ravi said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me for doubting you, but I do. I know teachers, and their number on aggravation, after NCLB, is little Johnnie's parent's butthurt that their angel got disciplined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, you believe your teacher friends, I'll believe the actual cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lulz, what actual cases?
Click to expand...


The one where the autistic kid was abused by the aid.  The one where the special needs child was removed from the remedial class and put in general ed...the one where as a goal on the IEP, the teacher put that the special needs child would "cross the street successfully 80% of the time"...etc. etc. etc.

No joke, these are real cases.  The only one that was successful was settled out of court was the autistic kid that was abused by the aid.  After the parents demanded the aid be fired, the school district reported the parents to CPS.  Thank God they had their own police report and my notes of the meeting with the school district.

Then there are the cases personal to me and my children.  I mentioned those before...

Are there good teachers?  Yes, some of them are worth their weight in gold, they should be cloned.  Then there are the ones that should be fired immediately and prevented from ever being around children again.

My niece is a teacher, my cousin is a teacher, my friend is a teacher.  I know their trials and tribulations....I also know that the good teachers are few and far between, at least in our school district.


----------



## daws101

Zoom-boing said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The school district would not comment on why a teacher was discussing homosexuality in a ninth grade German class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are we suspending the kid alone in this issue? The teacher needs to get a suspension of his own...speaking about any sexual issue in a FOREIGN LANGUAGE CLASS is not the appropriate time or place.  The place for discussion on sexual issues is in a SEX ED class...and he wasn't the appropriate teacher for that.  If this student simply expressed his opinion that it is wrong then the school district and the teacher both need a hard smack upside the head.  I would raise hell if I knew that SEX ED was being taught in my kid's German language class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Sex can be discussed/taught in a sex ed class (puberty, reproduction, biological stuff, birth control, diseases), not sexuality.  Two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss where I said "_many_ left leaning peeps" and not "_all_"?  Guess so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  But if they punish you for freedom of speech?  Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the child did is not "forbidden" either.
> 
> This all would have never happened if the Teacher wouldn't have kept prodding the children about homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they're teenagers...*thinking about sexuality any kind of sexuality is always on their minds*...my guess is that our hero was calling sombody a fag.....long before the teacher brought it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't, sex is always on their minds.
Click to expand...

they are one in the same.


----------



## Sunshine

manifold said:


> Why are so many people automatically taking this kid's word for it that he expressed his opinion in a respectful and non-disruptive manner?  I know that if I made a crack about queers when I was in school, keeping it respectful would be the last thing on my mind.



The school has restored this student to his previous status (according to the article):





> After a meeting with Pope and her attorney, the school rescinded the two-day suspension so Dakota would be allowed to play in an upcoming football game.
> 
> Theyve righted all the wrongs, said Matt Krause, an attorney with the Liberty Counsel. This should have no lasting effect on his academic or personal record going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Texas School Punishes Boy For Opposing Homosexuality | Fox News



I suspect they've had trouble with this teacher before.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Zoom-boing said:


> For those who don't see anything wrong with the kid getting punished for expressing his opinion . . .
> 
> If the teacher had been a KKK member, put up a pic of some hooded KKK members, threw positive comments out about the KKK in class and this kid turned around and told his classmate that he disapproved of the KKK because he thought it was wrong and subsequently got punished for saying such, what would your reaction be?
> 
> Mine would be exactly the same as it is for the kid expressing his disapproval of homosexuality.  It isn't the subject matter that's the controversy here (well, it is on the teacher's end) but the fact that this kid got punished _for expressing/voicing his opinion_.



Let's bring it even closer to home.  Let's say the teacher was a militant Christian, and made a habit of talking about how homosexuality was wrong and a sin, and posted pictures of people protesting gay marriage, with approving words about them.  Let's say that as the teacher was leading a class discussion on how some countries still imprison and execute gays, a student turned to his friend and said, "I think homosexuality is okay and they should have rights", and the teacher overheard it and had the kid punished.

Would the kid still be viewed as a disruptive little punk being disrespectful of his teacher, or would he NOW be a shining hero, whose First Amendment rights the left was vociferously defending, simply because NOW he's saying something they agree with?

Here's a hint, leftist retards:  if you think the kid shouldn't be punished in the example (and if you're at all honest with yourselves, you WOULD think he shouldn't be punished), then he shouldn't be punished when he says things you don't like.  Rights apply to everyone, or they aren't really rights.


----------



## Sunshine

Truthmatters said:


> It is wrong to try and bully your fellow class mates.
> 
> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?



Where does it say he 'bullied' anyone?


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't see anything wrong with the kid getting punished for expressing his opinion . . .
> 
> If the teacher had been a KKK member, put up a pic of some hooded KKK members, threw positive comments out about the KKK in class and this kid turned around and told his classmate that he disapproved of the KKK because he thought it was wrong and subsequently got punished for saying such, what would your reaction be?
> 
> Mine would be exactly the same as it is for the kid expressing his disapproval of homosexuality.  It isn't the subject matter that's the controversy here (well, it is on the teacher's end) but the fact that this kid got punished _for expressing/voicing his opinion_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's bring it even closer to home.  Let's say the teacher was a militant Christian, and made a habit of talking about how homosexuality was wrong and a sin, and posted pictures of people protesting gay marriage, with approving words about them.  Let's say that as the teacher was leading a class discussion on how some countries still imprison and execute gays, a student turned to his friend and said, "I think homosexuality is okay and they should have rights", and the teacher overheard it and had the kid punished.
> 
> Would the kid still be viewed as a disruptive little punk being disrespectful of his teacher, or would he NOW be a shining hero, whose First Amendment rights the left was vociferously defending, simply because NOW he's saying something they agree with?
> 
> Here's a hint, leftist retards:  if you think the kid shouldn't be punished in the example (and if you're at all honest with yourselves, you WOULD think he shouldn't be punished), then he shouldn't be punished when he says things you don't like.  Rights apply to everyone, or they aren't really rights.
Click to expand...

sure OK....in reality this is a tempest in a tea pot ..
his 1st amendment rights in this case are meaningless. why? because kids have no rights that are not 1st approved of by their parents and society in general. they can't vote,drink, drive,make deals with adults etc..
all this noise about his faith and 1st amendment rights are smoke and mirrors.
the kid disrupted class,depriving all the other kids to their right to learn without distraction.
he was punished, IMO a little harshly .
I would have, as his teacher disregarded his comment or sent him to detention for a few hours after school.


----------



## Tank

I hope all kids learn from this and in the future when another homosexual teacher tries to push his/her homosexual agenda on the children, they tell the teacher that homosexuality is wrong.


----------



## daws101

Tank said:


> I hope all kids learn from this and in the future when another homosexual teacher tries to push his/her homosexual agenda on the children, they tell the teacher that homosexuality is wrong.


where's you proof the teacher was gay?
are you a reporter from fox?


----------



## Ravi

According to this website, there is another side of the story. And yes, it's a gay website so there might be some bias there. And no, I doubt you'll turn gay if you click on the link.



> On the particular day in which this incident occurred, Mr. Franks was opening class when the topic of Christianity in Germany was broached by one student, who asked what churches were there, another whether they read the Bible in English, etc. Franks asserts that the topic of homosexuality was not broached in any way, and that Arys assertions to the contrary are entirely false. At this point, Ary declared, with a class audience, Gays cant be Christians; homosexuality is wrong, looking directly at Mr. Franks.
> 
> Franks says he understands and affirms students right to free speech, and that he is perfectly prepared to lead a respectful discussion on topics such as gay rights that allows for the assertion of opinions with which he disagrees. He has led such discussion in the past in his sociology classes. But in this case, hr feels the context makes it clear that this remark was made ad hominem, aimed specifically at him to devalue him and any information he might share on the topic of religion, on the basis of his perceived sexual orientation.



New Details Call 'Homosexuality Is Wrong' Student's Story Into Question |Gay News|Gay Blog Towleroad


----------



## Tank

Ravi said:


> New Details Call 'Homosexuality Is Wrong' Student's Story Into Question |Gay News|Gay Blog Towleroad


That site is like the stormfront of homosexuality.


----------



## Ravi

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Details Call 'Homosexuality Is Wrong' Student's Story Into Question |Gay News|Gay Blog Towleroad
> 
> 
> 
> That site is like the stormfront of homosexuality.
Click to expand...


You'd know.


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> According to this website, there is another side of the story. And yes, it's a gay website so there might be some bias there. And no, I doubt you'll turn gay if you click on the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the particular day in which this incident occurred, Mr. Franks was opening class when the topic of Christianity in Germany was broached by one student, who asked what churches were there, another whether they read the Bible in English, etc. Franks asserts that the topic of homosexuality was not broached in any way, and that Arys assertions to the contrary are entirely false. At this point, Ary declared, with a class audience, Gays cant be Christians; homosexuality is wrong, looking directly at Mr. Franks.
> 
> Franks says he understands and affirms students right to free speech, and that he is perfectly prepared to lead a respectful discussion on topics such as gay rights that allows for the assertion of opinions with which he disagrees. He has led such discussion in the past in his sociology classes. But in this case, hr feels the context makes it clear that this remark was made ad hominem, aimed specifically at him to devalue him and any information he might share on the topic of religion, on the basis of his perceived sexual orientation.
Click to expand...


So the school district refuses to discuss it but they allow the teacher to give his side to a gay blog? 

This whole story is just getting fishier and fishier.


----------



## Sunshine

Ravi said:


> According to this website, there is another side of the story. And yes, it's a gay website so there might be some bias there. And no, I doubt you'll turn gay if you click on the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the particular day in which this incident occurred, Mr. Franks was opening class when the topic of Christianity in Germany was broached by one student, who asked what churches were there, another whether they read the Bible in English, etc. Franks asserts that the topic of homosexuality was not broached in any way, and that Arys assertions to the contrary are entirely false. At this point, Ary declared, with a class audience, Gays cant be Christians; homosexuality is wrong, looking directly at Mr. Franks.
> 
> Franks says he understands and affirms students right to free speech, and that he is perfectly prepared to lead a respectful discussion on topics such as gay rights that allows for the assertion of opinions with which he disagrees. He has led such discussion in the past in his sociology classes. But in this case, hr feels the context makes it clear that this remark was made ad hominem, aimed specifically at him to devalue him and any information he might share on the topic of religion, on the basis of his perceived sexual orientation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Details Call 'Homosexuality Is Wrong' Student's Story Into Question |Gay News|Gay Blog Towleroad
Click to expand...


*A blogger site?* 

You post a _blogger site_ to back up your claims!


----------



## Ravi

Sunshine said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to this website, there is another side of the story. And yes, it's a gay website so there might be some bias there. And no, I doubt you'll turn gay if you click on the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the particular day in which this incident occurred, Mr. Franks was opening class when the topic of Christianity in Germany was broached by one student, who asked what churches were there, another whether they read the Bible in English, etc. Franks asserts that the topic of homosexuality was not broached in any way, and that Arys assertions to the contrary are entirely false. At this point, Ary declared, with a class audience, Gays cant be Christians; homosexuality is wrong, looking directly at Mr. Franks.
> 
> Franks says he understands and affirms students right to free speech, and that he is perfectly prepared to lead a respectful discussion on topics such as gay rights that allows for the assertion of opinions with which he disagrees. He has led such discussion in the past in his sociology classes. But in this case, hr feels the context makes it clear that this remark was made ad hominem, aimed specifically at him to devalue him and any information he might share on the topic of religion, on the basis of his perceived sexual orientation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Details Call 'Homosexuality Is Wrong' Student's Story Into Question |Gay News|Gay Blog Towleroad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A blogger site?*
> 
> You post a _blogger site_ to back up your claims!
Click to expand...

 I wasn't backing up my claims. I was giving additional information that is out there on the internet. Since you suck at google.

You're welcome.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to this website, there is another side of the story. And yes, it's a gay website so there might be some bias there. And no, I doubt you'll turn gay if you click on the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the particular day in which this incident occurred, Mr. Franks was opening class when the topic of Christianity in Germany was broached by one student, who asked what churches were there, another whether they read the Bible in English, etc. Franks asserts that the topic of homosexuality was not broached in any way, and that Arys assertions to the contrary are entirely false. At this point, Ary declared, with a class audience, Gays cant be Christians; homosexuality is wrong, looking directly at Mr. Franks.
> 
> Franks says he understands and affirms students right to free speech, and that he is perfectly prepared to lead a respectful discussion on topics such as gay rights that allows for the assertion of opinions with which he disagrees. He has led such discussion in the past in his sociology classes. But in this case, hr feels the context makes it clear that this remark was made ad hominem, aimed specifically at him to devalue him and any information he might share on the topic of religion, on the basis of his perceived sexual orientation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the school district refuses to discuss it but they allow the teacher to give his side to a gay blog?
> 
> This whole story is just getting fishier and fishier.
Click to expand...

Yep. Now I'm hoping the lawsuit happens so we can get some actual details.


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to this website, there is another side of the story. And yes, it's a gay website so there might be some bias there. And no, I doubt you'll turn gay if you click on the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the school district refuses to discuss it but they allow the teacher to give his side to a gay blog?
> 
> This whole story is just getting fishier and fishier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Now I'm hoping the lawsuit happens so we can get some actual details.
Click to expand...


I don't really need to know that bad.  My gut tells me they were both in the wrong.  The kid for mouthing off and the teacher for overreacting.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the school district refuses to discuss it but they allow the teacher to give his side to a gay blog?
> 
> This whole story is just getting fishier and fishier.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Now I'm hoping the lawsuit happens so we can get some actual details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really need to know that bad.  My gut tells me they were both in the wrong.  The kid for mouthing off and the teacher for overreacting.
Click to expand...

Agreed with your gut.


----------



## Sunshine

Ravi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to this website, there is another side of the story. And yes, it's a gay website so there might be some bias there. And no, I doubt you'll turn gay if you click on the link.
> 
> 
> 
> New Details Call 'Homosexuality Is Wrong' Student's Story Into Question |Gay News|Gay Blog Towleroad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A blogger site?*
> 
> You post a _blogger site_ to back up your claims!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't backing up my claims. I was giving additional information that is out there on the internet. Since you suck at google.
> 
> You're welcome.
Click to expand...


To you _additional information_ = gossip!  

ROFL.  You suck at discussions.


----------



## Zoom-boing

daws101 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> why are we suspending the kid alone in this issue? The teacher needs to get a suspension of his own...speaking about any sexual issue in a FOREIGN LANGUAGE CLASS is not the appropriate time or place.  The place for discussion on sexual issues is in a SEX ED class...and he wasn't the appropriate teacher for that.  If this student simply expressed his opinion that it is wrong then the school district and the teacher both need a hard smack upside the head.  I would raise hell if I knew that SEX ED was being taught in my kid's German language class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Sex can be discussed/taught in a sex ed class (puberty, reproduction, biological stuff, birth control, diseases), not sexuality.  Two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss where I said "_many_ left leaning peeps" and not "_all_"?  Guess so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  But if they punish you for freedom of speech?  Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> they're teenagers...*thinking about sexuality any kind of sexuality is always on their minds*...my guess is that our hero was calling sombody a fag.....long before the teacher brought it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't, sex is always on their minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are one in the same.
Click to expand...


No they're not.



Cecilie1200 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't see anything wrong with the kid getting punished for expressing his opinion . . .
> 
> If the teacher had been a KKK member, put up a pic of some hooded KKK members, threw positive comments out about the KKK in class and this kid turned around and told his classmate that he disapproved of the KKK because he thought it was wrong and subsequently got punished for saying such, what would your reaction be?
> 
> Mine would be exactly the same as it is for the kid expressing his disapproval of homosexuality.  It isn't the subject matter that's the controversy here (well, it is on the teacher's end) but the fact that this kid got punished _for expressing/voicing his opinion_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's bring it even closer to home.  Let's say the teacher was a militant Christian, and made a habit of talking about how homosexuality was wrong and a sin, and posted pictures of people protesting gay marriage, with approving words about them.  Let's say that as the teacher was leading a class discussion on how some countries still imprison and execute gays, a student turned to his friend and said, "I think homosexuality is okay and they should have rights", and the teacher overheard it and had the kid punished.
> 
> Would the kid still be viewed as a disruptive little punk being disrespectful of his teacher, or would he NOW be a shining hero, whose First Amendment rights the left was vociferously defending, simply because NOW he's saying something they agree with?
> 
> Here's a hint, leftist retards:  if you think the kid shouldn't be punished in the example (and if you're at all honest with yourselves, you WOULD think he shouldn't be punished), then he shouldn't be punished when he says things you don't like.  Rights apply to everyone, or they aren't really rights.
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## mskafka

One could probably ask 5 people who were present during this incident, and get 5 different stories.  I've already read 3 different articles with three different spins, and all three report something different.  Now if this kid is repeatedly tormenting this young man, he should be punished.  Bullying is bullying.  And many gay and lesbian teens commit suicide partially because of this type of daily bullying.  

Most of us witnessed it in high school.  Several of the young men in my school were tormented constantly, once they and other classmates figured out that said person had "come out".

The teacher probably could have found a more tactful way to prove his point.  And correct me if I'm wrong...isn't this a public school.  If his parents are so upset, perhaps they should've transferred their child to a private Christian school.  

It's just a very delicate subject, and there is no easy answer.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Truthmatters said:


> It is wrong to try and bully your fellow class mates.
> 
> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?



Stating an opinion is NOT bullying.

" I think being gay is wrong" is nothing but one person's opinion which that person has every right to espouse.

"I think fat people are lazy"

"I think republicans are mean"

"I think white people are racists"

All of the above are opinions and opinions are like assholes; everybody's got one.

Get over it.


----------



## daws101

mskafka said:


> One could probably ask 5 people who were present during this incident, and get 5 different stories.  I've already read 3 different articles with three different spins, and all three report something different.  Now if this kid is repeatedly tormenting this young man, he should be punished.  Bullying is bullying.  And many gay and lesbian teens commit suicide partially because of this type of daily bullying.
> 
> Most of us witnessed it in high school.  Several of the young men in my school were tormented constantly, once they and other classmates figured out that said person had "come out".
> 
> The teacher probably could have found a more tactful way to prove his point.  And correct me if I'm wrong...isn't this a public school.  If his parents are so upset, perhaps they should've transferred their child to a private Christian school.
> 
> It's just a very delicate subject, and there is no easy answer.


the voice of reason speaks!


----------



## Samson

Tank said:


> I hope all kids learn from this and in the future when another homosexual teacher tries to push his/her homosexual agenda on the children, they tell the teacher that homosexuality is wrong.



There is little liklihood of Queerness ever being a exceptable condition among humans.

Their deviance is merely tolerated for the entertainment value it provides.


----------



## Sunshine

mskafka said:


> One could probably ask 5 people who were present during this incident, and get 5 different stories.  I've already read 3 different articles with three different spins, and all three report something different.  Now if this kid is repeatedly tormenting this young man, he should be punished.  Bullying is bullying.  And many gay and lesbian teens commit suicide partially because of this type of daily bullying.
> 
> Most of us witnessed it in high school.  Several of the young men in my school were tormented constantly, once they and other classmates figured out that said person had "come out".
> 
> The teacher probably could have found a more tactful way to prove his point.  And correct me if I'm wrong...isn't this a public school.  If his parents are so upset, perhaps they should've transferred their child to a private Christian school.
> 
> It's just a very delicate subject, and there is no easy answer.



The young man was an honor student.  Typically it is the honor students who GET bullied and not the other way around.  He has as much right to attend public school as anyone else.


----------



## daws101

Samson said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all kids learn from this and in the future when another homosexual teacher tries to push his/her homosexual agenda on the children, they tell the teacher that homosexuality is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is little liklihood of Queerness ever being a exceptable condition among humans.
> 
> Their deviance is merely tolerated for the entertainment value it provides.
Click to expand...

the ignorant homophobe spews!


----------



## Samson

mskafka said:


> And many gay and lesbian teens commit suicide partially because of this type of daily bullying.



No.

Many Queers commit suicide because they are Queer.

Its part of their deviant genetics.


----------



## Samson

daws101 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all kids learn from this and in the future when another homosexual teacher tries to push his/her homosexual agenda on the children, they tell the teacher that homosexuality is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is little liklihood of Queerness ever being a exceptable condition among humans.
> 
> Their deviance is merely tolerated for the entertainment value it provides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the ignorant homophobe spews!
Click to expand...


So you don't think Queers are entertaining, and I'm ignorant?

Baffoon.


----------



## mskafka

Sunshine said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> One could probably ask 5 people who were present during this incident, and get 5 different stories.  I've already read 3 different articles with three different spins, and all three report something different.  Now if this kid is repeatedly tormenting this young man, he should be punished.  Bullying is bullying.  And many gay and lesbian teens commit suicide partially because of this type of daily bullying.
> 
> Most of us witnessed it in high school.  Several of the young men in my school were tormented constantly, once they and other classmates figured out that said person had "come out".
> 
> The teacher probably could have found a more tactful way to prove his point.  And correct me if I'm wrong...isn't this a public school.  If his parents are so upset, perhaps they should've transferred their child to a private Christian school.
> 
> It's just a very delicate subject, and there is no easy answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The young man was an honor student.  Typically it is the honor students who GET bullied and not the other way around.  He has as much right to attend public school as anyone else.
Click to expand...


About the honor student, yes, that is partially true.  I saw gays get pissed on (literally), disgusting things thrown on them, their books knocked out of their hands, tripped.  And just personally, I saw this inflicted on the gay population more than anyone else.  Of course, this was in a small town in the southeast, which is notoriously intolerant of gays and lesbians.  

EVERYONE, is entitled to his/her opinion.  But making derogatory remarks everytime you see someone who is different than you, is wrong.  If all he said was that he didn't agree with the homosexual lifestyle, then he shouldn't have been punished.  But if he's screaming "fag" everytime he sees a gay....it's just plain wrong.  And BTW...wasn't this a German class, or did I just misread?  What the hell do LGBT issues have to do with German?  

I think that most teachers have honorable intentions,  (with the antibullying awareness and rules).  If it can prevent another Columbine (although I don't know that anyone knows for sure that bullying was the catalyst) or one more teen suicide, the disciplinary measures are a good thing.

Bullying is a bad and very real thing.  There was a school shooting at my school, where a teacher shot another teacher.  Why?  The students...yes the students were persecuting him.  And said teacher was trying to kill everyone who was present that day, by blowing up the school.  

That's a worst case scenario. But we all know that it happens.  And I think that was perhaps this teacher's motive.  To prevent another student from blowing a gasket.  But the teacher needs to get rid of the picture that he's using.  Student don't need to see slides about LGBT issues.  Most people are not comfortable with them.  And most gays and lesbians understand that.  

And finally, public schools have many social and cultural backgrounds.  My point in mentioning the Christian school, is that perhaps the child would have gotten a better education...more in line with his cultural background.  But that does require lots of $$$.  And yes, he does have a right to attend a public school to which his parents pay taxes to maintain.


----------



## Ravi

Sunshine said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> One could probably ask 5 people who were present during this incident, and get 5 different stories.  I've already read 3 different articles with three different spins, and all three report something different.  Now if this kid is repeatedly tormenting this young man, he should be punished.  Bullying is bullying.  And many gay and lesbian teens commit suicide partially because of this type of daily bullying.
> 
> Most of us witnessed it in high school.  Several of the young men in my school were tormented constantly, once they and other classmates figured out that said person had "come out".
> 
> The teacher probably could have found a more tactful way to prove his point.  And correct me if I'm wrong...isn't this a public school.  If his parents are so upset, perhaps they should've transferred their child to a private Christian school.
> 
> It's just a very delicate subject, and there is no easy answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The young man was an honor student.  Typically it is the honor students who GET bullied and not the other way around.  He has as much right to attend public school as anyone else.
Click to expand...



Google "honor student arrested" and you'll discover that not all honor students are honorable.


----------



## Tank

mskafka said:


> Bullying is a bad and very real thing.  There was a school shooting at my school, where a teacher shot another teacher.  Why?  The students...yes the students were persecuting him.  And said teacher was trying to kill everyone who was present that day, by blowing up the school.


link?


----------



## manifold

mskafka said:


> Bullying is a bad and very real thing.  There was a school shooting at my school, where a teacher shot another teacher.  Why?  The students...yes the students were persecuting him.  And said teacher was trying to kill everyone who was present that day, by blowing up the school.





I'm pretty sure that would've made the national news.


----------



## mskafka

Samson said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> And many gay and lesbian teens commit suicide partially because of this type of daily bullying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Many Queers commit suicide because they are Queer.
> 
> Its part of their deviant genetics.
Click to expand...


So I'm guessing that you are of the belief that someone just wakes one day and says to themselves: "I think I'll be gay.  I want to be hated by many people.  I want to risk being shunned by my family.  I enjoy being called fag while walking down the street.  I want for people to think that I'm deviant."

I believe that people are born this way.  It's not a choice, because it is hell to live with it, at times.  When one is asked at what point they knew they were gay, they should ask the person asking the same question: "How old were you when you knew that you were straight?"  Most gays and lesbians will tell you that they knew something was different about them from around age 4-5.

Yes, some go overboard trying to push their sexuality on others; this is just as bad as those who try to insist that a LGBT can just turn it off like a switch.


----------



## manifold

mskafka said:


> I believe that people are born this way.  It's not a choice, because it is hell to live with it, at times.



I tend to agree with you that it's a birth defect and quite a bummer for those afflicted.


----------



## daws101

Samson said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is little liklihood of Queerness ever being a exceptable condition among humans.
> 
> Their deviance is merely tolerated for the entertainment value it provides.
> 
> 
> 
> the ignorant homophobe spews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't think Queers are entertaining, and I'm ignorant?
> 
> Baffoon.
Click to expand...

see the previous post and marvel at the proof of your own ignorance and homophobia..
queer, fag, areyou in the sixth grade?


----------



## Tank

mskafka said:


> I saw gays get pissed on (literally)


What did you do?


----------



## mskafka

Tank said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullying is a bad and very real thing.  There was a school shooting at my school, where a teacher shot another teacher.  Why?  The students...yes the students were persecuting him.  And said teacher was trying to kill everyone who was present that day, by blowing up the school.
> 
> 
> 
> link?
Click to expand...


Okay....here's the link:

Teacher Charged in Slaying - NYTimes.com

So yes...it really happened.  I was 15, and we were to have a baccalaureate service that morning, during which I was to be singing.  (Not well, but singing)


----------



## Ravi

mskafka said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullying is a bad and very real thing.  There was a school shooting at my school, where a teacher shot another teacher.  Why?  The students...yes the students were persecuting him.  And said teacher was trying to kill everyone who was present that day, by blowing up the school.
> 
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay....here's the link:
> 
> Teacher Charged in Slaying - NYTimes.com
> 
> So yes...it really happened.  I was 15, and we were to have a baccalaureate service that morning, during which I was to be singing.  (Not well, but singing)
Click to expand...

I gotta say, if a teacher is sensitive to bullying he shouldn't be teaching school.

Regardless, IMO a kid mouthing off about anything in class deserves some type of punishment.


----------



## daws101

manifold said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that people are born this way.  It's not a choice, because it is hell to live with it, at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree with you that it's a birth defect and quite a bummer for those afflicted.
Click to expand...

it's not a defect of any kind: A 'gay Gene?' - Is Homosexuality Inherited? | Assault On Gay America | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## mskafka

Ravi said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....here's the link:
> 
> Teacher Charged in Slaying - NYTimes.com
> 
> So yes...it really happened.  I was 15, and we were to have a baccalaureate service that morning, during which I was to be singing.  (Not well, but singing)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gotta say, if a teacher is sensitive to bullying he shouldn't be teaching school.
> 
> Regardless, IMO a kid mouthing off about anything in class deserves some type of punishment.
Click to expand...


He was my physical science teacher.  And EVERY day, without fail, someone would hang inside his classroom while his back was turned and make goat sounds.  His nickname was goat man.  He had allegedly killed a goat in his youth, and hung it from the front porch of an ex gf.  So he was a little off, anyway.  

He was brilliant with science, and his plan to blow up the school was pretty creative.  But, he'll be teaching in prison for the rest of his life.


----------



## manifold

daws101 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that people are born this way.  It's not a choice, because it is hell to live with it, at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree with you that it's a birth defect and quite a bummer for those afflicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's not a defect of any kind
Click to expand...


It is if they're born that way.


----------



## daws101

manifold said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree with you that it's a birth defect and quite a bummer for those afflicted.
> 
> 
> 
> it's not a defect of any kind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is if they're born that way.
Click to expand...

 wrong again, it's like eye color skin tone and hair.
it inherited and it a mutation just like the others:  List of animals displaying homosexual behaviorFrom Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Roy and Silo, two Central Park Zoo male Chinstrap Penguins similar to those pictured, became internationally known when they coupled and later were given an egg that needed hatching and care, which they successfully did.[1]This list includes animals (birds, mammals, insects, reptiles, fish etc.) for which there is documented evidence of homosexual or transgender behavior of one or more of the following kinds: sex, courtship, affection, pair bonding, or parenting, as noted in researcher and author Bruce Bagemihl's 1999 book Biological Exuberance: Animal Homosexuality and Natural Diversity.

Bagemihl writes that the presence of same-sex sexual behavior was not 'officially' observed on a large scale until the 1990s due to possible observer bias caused by social attitudes towards LGBT people making the homosexual theme taboo.[2][3] Bagemihl devotes three chapters; Two Hundred Years at Looking at Homosexual Wildlife, Explaining (Away) Animal Homosexuality and Not For Breeding Only in his 1999 book Biological Exuberance to the "documentation of systematic prejudices" where he notes "the present ignorance of biology lies precisely in its single-minded attempt to find reproductive (or other) "explanations" for homosexuality, transgender, and non-procreative and alternative heterosexualities.[4] Petter Bøckman, academic adviser for the Against Nature? exhibit stated "[M]any researchers have described homosexuality as something altogether different from sex. They must realise that animals can have sex with who they will, when they will and without consideration to a researcher's ethical principles". Homosexual behavior is found amongst social birds and mammals, particularly the sea mammals and the primates.[3] Animal sexual behavior takes many different forms, even within the same species and the motivations for and implications of their behaviors have yet to be fully understood. Bagemihl's research shows that homosexual behavior, not necessarily sex, has been observed in close to 1500 species, ranging from primates to gut worms, and is well documented for 500 of them.[5][6] Homosexuality in animals is seen as controversial by social conservatives because it asserts the naturalness of homosexuality in humans, while others counter that it has no implications and is nonsensical to equate animal behavior to morality.[7][8] Animal preference and motivation is always inferred from behavior. Thus homosexual behavior has been given a number of terms over the years. The correct usage of the term homosexual is that an animal exhibits homosexual behavior, however this article conforms to the usage by modern research[9][10][11][12] applying the term homosexuality to all sexual behavior (copulation, genital stimulation, mating games and sexual display behavior) between animals of the same sex.


----------



## manifold

daws101 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not a defect of any kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is if they're born that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong again, it's like eye color skin tone and hair.
> it inherited and it a mutation just like the others
Click to expand...


By your rationale, downs syndrome isn't a birth defect either.


----------



## daws101

manifold said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is if they're born that way.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again, it's like eye color skin tone and hair.
> it inherited and it a mutation just like the others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By your rationale, downs syndrome isn't a birth defect either.
Click to expand...

wrong a third time...a defect by definition is: Definition of DEFECT
1a : an imperfection that impairs worth or utility : shortcoming <the grave defects in our foreign policy> b : an imperfection (as a vacancy or an unlike atom) in a crystal lattice 
2[Latin defectus] : a lack of something necessary for completeness, adequacy, or perfection : deficiency <a hearing defect> 
 See defect defined for English-language learners »
See defect defined for kids »
Examples of DEFECT
They examine their products for defects. 
She was born with a heart defect. 
Vanity and pride were his two worst character defects. 
Origin of DEFECT
Middle English, from Latin defectus lack, from deficere to desert, fail, from de- + facere to do  more at do
First Known Use: 15th century

AS far as I know gay people are just as susceptible to the same defects straight  people are.
being gay in and of its self is no defect..
it is however a defect in the thinking those who believe that it is.


----------



## Tank

It has to be genetic, because you would have to be one sick ass pervert to want to be homosexual.


----------



## manifold

daws101 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again, it's like eye color skin tone and hair.
> it inherited and it a mutation just like the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By your rationale, downs syndrome isn't a birth defect either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong a third time...a defect by definition is: Definition of DEFECT
> 1a : an imperfection that impairs worth or utility
Click to expand...


Homosexuality is an imperfection that impairs reproductive utility.  Sure with modern science it can be largely overcome, just like many other defects, but that doesn't mean it's not a defect.  That said, birth defects are about the shittiest reason to ever oppress and/or discriminate against anybody, which is why I support gay marriage.


----------



## daws101

manifold said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> By your rationale, downs syndrome isn't a birth defect either.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong a third time...a defect by definition is: Definition of DEFECT
> 1a : an imperfection that impairs worth or utility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is an imperfection that impairs reproductive utility.  Sure with modern science it can be largely overcome, just like many other defects, but that doesn't mean it's not a defect.  That said, birth defects are about the shittiest reason to ever oppress and/or discriminate against anybody, which is why I support gay marriage.
Click to expand...

 reproduction is optional...wrong again.
being gay does not impair reproductive utility, the machinery works so the utility is intact.

so you think it's right to try to "cure" homosexuality?
for a second there I almost agreed with you,then you said:"Sure with modern science it can be largely overcome"


----------



## Sunshine

Ravi said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> 
> One could probably ask 5 people who were present during this incident, and get 5 different stories.  I've already read 3 different articles with three different spins, and all three report something different.  Now if this kid is repeatedly tormenting this young man, he should be punished.  Bullying is bullying.  And many gay and lesbian teens commit suicide partially because of this type of daily bullying.
> 
> Most of us witnessed it in high school.  Several of the young men in my school were tormented constantly, once they and other classmates figured out that said person had "come out".
> 
> The teacher probably could have found a more tactful way to prove his point.  And correct me if I'm wrong...isn't this a public school.  If his parents are so upset, perhaps they should've transferred their child to a private Christian school.
> 
> It's just a very delicate subject, and there is no easy answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The young man was an honor student.  Typically it is the honor students who GET bullied and not the other way around.  He has as much right to attend public school as anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Google "honor student arrested" and you'll discover that not all honor students are honorable.
Click to expand...


You seem unable to unerstand the difference in an 'arrest' and a conviction.


----------



## Sunshine

manifold said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> By your rationale, downs syndrome isn't a birth defect either.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong a third time...a defect by definition is: Definition of DEFECT
> 1a : an imperfection that impairs worth or utility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is an imperfection that impairs reproductive utility.  Sure with modern science it can be largely overcome, just like many other defects, but that doesn't mean it's not a defect.  That said, birth defects are about the shittiest reason to ever oppress and/or discriminate against anybody, which is why I support gay marriage.
Click to expand...


I think it is a better day with gays out of the closet.  That way they don't have to ruin a spouses life by going on the down low while married as a cover.


----------



## Samson

daws101 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the ignorant homophobe spews!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't think Queers are entertaining, and I'm ignorant?
> 
> Baffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see the previous post and marvel at the proof of your own ignorance and homophobia..
> queer, fag, areyou in the sixth grade?
Click to expand...


Based on your astounding ignorance, I'm certainly unsurprised that you've never heard the use of the term Queer outside the 6th grade, where, no doubt you attained your highest educational experience:

_*Queer*_ Nation Radio is the place to be to hear the latest in Gay and Lesbian News. Want the dirt on the celebs? We got you covered. But wait we are more than just talk, We also play the best in todays hit music. There is something for ... everyone at _*Queer*_ Nation Radio, like our new Sunday Gospel Hour. So tune in for all the fun! _Hope to see you around_."

It is important to note that only the Queer Dengenerate Gene allows you to be seen on the radio.


----------



## daws101

Samson said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't think Queers are entertaining, and I'm ignorant?
> 
> Baffoon.
> 
> 
> 
> see the previous post and marvel at the proof of your own ignorance and homophobia..
> queer, fag, areyou in the sixth grade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on your astounding ignorance, I'm certainly unsurprised that you've never heard the use of the term Queer outside the 6th grade, where, no doubt you attained your highest educational experience:
> 
> _*Queer*_ Nation Radio is the place to be to hear the latest in Gay and Lesbian News. Want the dirt on the celebs? We got you covered. But wait we are more than just talk, We also play the best in todays hit music. There is something for ... everyone at _*Queer*_ Nation Radio, like our new Sunday Gospel Hour. So tune in for all the fun! _Hope to see you around_."
> 
> It is important to note that only the Queer Dengenerate Gene allows you to be seen on the radio.
Click to expand...

nice dodge!


----------



## Samson

Sunshine said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong a third time...a defect by definition is: Definition of DEFECT
> 1a : an imperfection that impairs worth or utility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is an imperfection that impairs reproductive utility.  Sure with modern science it can be largely overcome, just like many other defects, but that doesn't mean it's not a defect.  That said, birth defects are about the shittiest reason to ever oppress and/or discriminate against anybody, which is why I support gay marriage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is a better day with gays out of the closet.  That way they don't have to ruin a spouses life by going on the down low while married as a cover.
Click to expand...


Plus, otherwise some would never get the chance to be on Dancing with The Stars


----------



## daws101

Samson said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is an imperfection that impairs reproductive utility.  Sure with modern science it can be largely overcome, just like many other defects, but that doesn't mean it's not a defect.  That said, birth defects are about the shittiest reason to ever oppress and/or discriminate against anybody, which is why I support gay marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a better day with gays out of the closet.  That way they don't have to ruin a spouses life by going on the down low while married as a cover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus, otherwise some would never get the chance to be on Dancing with The Stars
Click to expand...

 once again your ignorance shines ! chaz bono is neither gay or lesbian..


----------



## Samson

daws101 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a better day with gays out of the closet.  That way they don't have to ruin a spouses life by going on the down low while married as a cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, otherwise some would never get the chance to be on Dancing with The Stars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> once again your ignorance shines ! chaz bono is neither gay or lesbian..
Click to expand...


idiot.

ChazBono.net | Biography



> *Chaz's decision to come out as a Lesbian* in 1995 prompted his public work in support of LGBT rights and social justice.


----------



## daws101

Samson said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, otherwise some would never get the chance to be on Dancing with The Stars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once again your ignorance shines ! chaz bono is neither gay or lesbian..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> idiot.
> 
> ChazBono.net | Biography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chaz's decision to come out as a Lesbian* in 1995 prompted his public work in support of LGBT rights and social justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

oops!


----------



## daws101

Is homophobia a mental disorder?No, because homophobia does not fit the clinical definition of a true phobia. Homophobic people often think that they are superior to homosexuals, or that homosexuals are revolting. A phobia is an intense and irrational fear or aversion to something, and most homophobes don't have any actual fear of homosexuals at all. At best homophobia is just a bad personality trait, not a mental illness.


Read more: Is homophobia a mental disorder


----------



## Samson

daws101 said:


> Is homophobia a mental disorder?No, because homophobia does not fit the clinical definition of a true phobia. Homophobic people often think that they are superior to homosexuals, or that homosexuals are revolting. A phobia is an intense and irrational fear or aversion to something, and most homophobes don't have any actual fear of homosexuals at all. At best homophobia is just a bad personality trait, not a mental illness.
> 
> 
> Read more: Is homophobia a mental disorder



Who cares?


----------



## Samson

daws101 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> once again your ignorance shines ! chaz bono is neither gay or lesbian..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idiot.
> 
> ChazBono.net | Biography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chaz's decision to come out as a Lesbian* in 1995 prompted his public work in support of LGBT rights and social justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oops!
Click to expand...


At any rate, no one would find this Jabba The Hut impersonator entertaining in the least if it wasn't queer.


----------



## manifold

daws101 said:


> being gay does not impair reproductive utility, the machinery works so the utility is intact.



Apparently you don't know any real gay men.

The ones I know all say they couldn't possibly get it up for a woman under any circumstances.  Afterall, that is what it means to be a gay man is it not?


----------



## manifold

daws101 said:


> so you think it's right to try to "cure" homosexuality?



No, I think that is about the dumbest pursuit imaginable.  Birth defects can't be cured.


----------



## manifold

daws101 said:


> for a second there I almost agreed with you,then you said:"Sure with modern science it can be largely overcome"



I was referring to artificial insemination.  But by all means keep playing the obtuse dipshit, it's amusing.


----------



## daws101

Samson said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is homophobia a mental disorder?No, because homophobia does not fit the clinical definition of a true phobia. Homophobic people often think that they are superior to homosexuals, or that homosexuals are revolting. A phobia is an intense and irrational fear or aversion to something, and most homophobes don't have any actual fear of homosexuals at all. At best homophobia is just a bad personality trait, not a mental illness.
> 
> 
> Read more: Is homophobia a mental disorder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
Click to expand...

most evolved humans....obviously you're not in it!


----------



## daws101

Samson said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> idiot.
> 
> ChazBono.net | Biography
> 
> 
> 
> oops!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At any rate, no one would find this Jabba The Hut impersonator entertaining in the least if it wasn't queer.
Click to expand...

right!


----------



## daws101

manifold said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> being gay does not impair reproductive utility, the machinery works so the utility is intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't know any real gay men.
> 
> The ones I know all say they couldn't possibly get it up for a woman under any circumstances.  Afterall, that is what it means to be a gay man is it not?
Click to expand...

you know what happens when you ASSume!I've spent most of my adult life is show business. as a deckhand , filmmaker, lighting designer etc...I would venture a guess that I've known more gay people in one year of that life then you could met in two life times.
to answer your other statement they lie.
lesbians say the same thing and I've had a couple of those.


----------



## daws101

manifold said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you think it's right to try to "cure" homosexuality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I think that is about the dumbest pursuit imaginable.  Birth defects can't be cured.
Click to expand...

bullshit:


----------



## daws101

manifold said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for a second there I almost agreed with you,then you said:"Sure with modern science it can be largely overcome"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to artificial insemination.  But by all means keep playing the obtuse dipshit, it's amusing.
Click to expand...

sure you were.


----------



## Tank

Maybe the teacher should have just simply told the student what is so right about homosexuality.


----------



## Samson

Tank said:


> Maybe the teacher should have just simply told the student what is so right about homosexuality.



Indeed, a private, afterschool tutorial would've done the trick.


----------



## manifold

daws101 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for a second there I almost agreed with you,then you said: "Homosexuality is an imperfection that impairs reproductive utility.  Sure with modern science it can be largely overcome"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to artificial insemination.  But by all means keep playing the obtuse dipshit, it's amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you were.
Click to expand...


Yes, I was.

What 'science' did you think I was talking about in the context of reproductive utility?


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, didn't you read the article?
> 
> The clip had nothing to do with my response about the teacher . . . I just love Python.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he didn't read the article.  He just went straight for his liberal talking points:  Gays are always good, Christians are always bad, all Christians bully and harass all gays with hate speech at the drop of a hat, all teachers are automatically unsung and unappreciated heroes.
> 
> Actually reading the article might lead to free thinking, and we can't have that.  Besides, I'm not entirely sure he CAN read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just love it when assholes assume.
> I saw the clip. commented on that.but since it's fox....it has to be fact checked so realizing I may not have all the facts read the acticle and researched it:from the article "There has been a history with this teacher in the class regarding homosexual topics, Krause said. The teacher had posted a picture of two men kissing on a wall that offended some of the students.
> 
> Krause said the picture was posted on the teachers world wall.
> 
> He told the students this is happening all over the world and you need to accept the fact that homosexuality is just part of our culture now, Krause said.
> Matt Krause, an attorney with the Liberty Counsel.
> 
> Liberty Counsel is a non-profit public interest law firm and ministry that provides free legal assistance in defense of "Christian religious liberty, the sanctity of human life, and the traditional family."[1] Liberty Counsel is headed by attorney Mathew D. Staver, who founded the legal ministry with his wife, Anita, in 1989 and currently serves as its Chairman. Anita L. Staver, his wife, serves as President of Liberty Counsel. A close partnership exists between Liberty University, which was founded by the Rev. Jerry Falwell, and Liberty Counsel; Staver serves as Liberty University's law school Dean.[1] In 2004, Liberty Counsel became affiliated with Liberty University/Falwell Ministries and Liberty Counsel opened an office at Liberty University in Lynchburg, Virginia.
> 
> Liberty Counsel describes its practice as a First Amendment practice, focused on religious liberties, freedom of speech, church/state issues in public schools and in the public square.
> 
> It was founded as Lynchburg Baptist College in 1971 by Jerry Falwell,
> 
> thought it was a touch bias!
> 
> 
> You Tube
> 
> 
> jerry falwell the worlds biggest homophobe.!
Click to expand...


You have obviously mistaken me for someone who 1) was addressing you, and 2) believes you have anything intelligent to say worth addressing you for.

Go bother someone who thinks you have two brain cells to rub together.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> me smells a frivolous lawsuit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, defense of freedom of speech and freedom of religion is "frivolity" . . . if the speech and religious freedom go against liberal doctrine, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your ignorance is laughable!
> you like all tea baggers /Christians talk alot of shit but in reality  know nothing but shit.
> you assume like it's in short supply and you better get it now before it's gone.
> why was it necessary for the kid to blather his nonsense in class? because he's 14 and his hormones are raging.
> he also knows nothing about discretion, most likely because he wasn't taught any at home or church.
> it has become fashionable in the last few decades for "Christians" to interject what once was personal and private into public life as if by constant repetition they will by some unknown means  receive extra credit from god. for doing so.
> jesus himself (what he was credited as saying) said about flaunting your belief in public was:"when rebuffed withdraw".
> if the kid had just stfu..this never would have happed and his rights would never have been violated.
> since you're too busy ranting this might be over your head.
Click to expand...


In order to effectively call someone "ignorant", one must first have demonstrated that one's own intelligence is higher than that of a rotting grapefruit.  You have manifestly not done so, so please excuse me while I laugh derisively at your futile attempt to insult me.

When you have bothered to read the article in question - or anything about the subject other than Media Matters' "It's okay, you can continue to believe gays are always the good guys" talking points bulletin, for that matter - you may resume addressing me on this subject.  Until such time, simply assume that this is my universal response to anything you say:

Jesus Christ, what an utter, braindead moron!

I feel certain this will amply cover anything emanating from you.  Carry on.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sunshine said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is wrong to try and bully your fellow class mates.
> 
> Should a student be sent to the principle for saying christians are mentally ill and should have laws imposed against them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say he 'bullied' anyone?
Click to expand...


Leftists consider it bullying to be told that not everyone thinks they're brilliant and perfect, because they're frankly too fragile to handle the knowledge that dissent exists, let alone to handle the actual dissent.


----------



## Cecilie1200

daws101 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who don't see anything wrong with the kid getting punished for expressing his opinion . . .
> 
> If the teacher had been a KKK member, put up a pic of some hooded KKK members, threw positive comments out about the KKK in class and this kid turned around and told his classmate that he disapproved of the KKK because he thought it was wrong and subsequently got punished for saying such, what would your reaction be?
> 
> Mine would be exactly the same as it is for the kid expressing his disapproval of homosexuality.  It isn't the subject matter that's the controversy here (well, it is on the teacher's end) but the fact that this kid got punished _for expressing/voicing his opinion_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's bring it even closer to home.  Let's say the teacher was a militant Christian, and made a habit of talking about how homosexuality was wrong and a sin, and posted pictures of people protesting gay marriage, with approving words about them.  Let's say that as the teacher was leading a class discussion on how some countries still imprison and execute gays, a student turned to his friend and said, "I think homosexuality is okay and they should have rights", and the teacher overheard it and had the kid punished.
> 
> Would the kid still be viewed as a disruptive little punk being disrespectful of his teacher, or would he NOW be a shining hero, whose First Amendment rights the left was vociferously defending, simply because NOW he's saying something they agree with?
> 
> Here's a hint, leftist retards:  if you think the kid shouldn't be punished in the example (and if you're at all honest with yourselves, you WOULD think he shouldn't be punished), then he shouldn't be punished when he says things you don't like.  Rights apply to everyone, or they aren't really rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure OK....in reality this is a tempest in a tea pot ..
> his 1st amendment rights in this case are meaningless. why? because kids have no rights that are not 1st approved of by their parents and society in general. they can't vote,drink, drive,make deals with adults etc..
> all this noise about his faith and 1st amendment rights are smoke and mirrors.
> the kid disrupted class,depriving all the other kids to their right to learn without distraction.
> he was punished, IMO a little harshly .
> I would have, as his teacher disregarded his comment or sent him to detention for a few hours after school.
Click to expand...


Jesus Christ, what an utter, braindead moron!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sunshine said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to this website, there is another side of the story. And yes, it's a gay website so there might be some bias there. And no, I doubt you'll turn gay if you click on the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the particular day in which this incident occurred, Mr. Franks was opening class when the topic of Christianity in Germany was broached by one student, who asked what churches were there, another whether they read the Bible in English, etc. Franks asserts that the topic of homosexuality was not broached in any way, and that Arys assertions to the contrary are entirely false. At this point, Ary declared, with a class audience, Gays cant be Christians; homosexuality is wrong, looking directly at Mr. Franks.
> 
> Franks says he understands and affirms students right to free speech, and that he is perfectly prepared to lead a respectful discussion on topics such as gay rights that allows for the assertion of opinions with which he disagrees. He has led such discussion in the past in his sociology classes. But in this case, hr feels the context makes it clear that this remark was made ad hominem, aimed specifically at him to devalue him and any information he might share on the topic of religion, on the basis of his perceived sexual orientation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Details Call 'Homosexuality Is Wrong' Student's Story Into Question |Gay News|Gay Blog Towleroad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A blogger site?*
> 
> You post a _blogger site_ to back up your claims!
Click to expand...


Consider the source.


----------



## Samson

German Teacher


----------



## Cecilie1200

mskafka said:


> One could probably ask 5 people who were present during this incident, and get 5 different stories.  I've already read 3 different articles with three different spins, and all three report something different.  Now if this kid is repeatedly tormenting this young man, he should be punished.  Bullying is bullying.  And many gay and lesbian teens commit suicide partially because of this type of daily bullying.
> 
> Most of us witnessed it in high school.  Several of the young men in my school were tormented constantly, once they and other classmates figured out that said person had "come out".
> 
> The teacher probably could have found a more tactful way to prove his point.  And correct me if I'm wrong...isn't this a public school.  If his parents are so upset, perhaps they should've transferred their child to a private Christian school.
> 
> It's just a very delicate subject, and there is no easy answer.



Yes, the solution is for the parents who don't like your social engineering to abandon their tax money to the public schools fopr you to continue spending, and go pay tuition in a private school, rather than . . . oh, I don't know, expecting GOVERNMENT-RUN, TAXPAYER-FUNDED, PUBLIC INSTITUTIONS to respect the rights of ALL citizens, rather than just those who express "approved by MsKafka" opinions.

Learn the definition of "bullying", candy-ass.  Here's a hint:  It's NOT "finding out that the whole world doesn't think you're special and wonderful".  It IS, however, "using your authority to punish people for being different".  You know, the behavior you advocate for your precious "teacher" (not that I could ever seriously call someone like that a teacher).


----------



## Cecilie1200

Samson said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all kids learn from this and in the future when another homosexual teacher tries to push his/her homosexual agenda on the children, they tell the teacher that homosexuality is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is little liklihood of Queerness ever being a exceptable condition among humans.
> 
> Their deviance is merely tolerated for the entertainment value it provides.
Click to expand...


And some of us are hoping if we ignore it, they'll stop jamming it in our faces constantly.


----------



## Tank

Steven Poole, deputy executive director for the United Educators Association of Texas, a teachers union, confirmed Tuesday that other, unrelated allegations had been made against the Teacher, and that the Teacher had been placed on paid administrative leave for the duration of the investigation

Investigation into allegations against FWISD teacher expected to be finished today or tomorrow


----------



## daws101

manifold said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to artificial insemination.  But by all means keep playing the obtuse dipshit, it's amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> sure you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I was.
> 
> What 'science' did you think I was talking about in the context of reproductive utility?
Click to expand...

lets' see...chemical therapy  psychological "treatment" etc..
I don't understand your fixation with reproduction?


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he didn't read the article.  He just went straight for his liberal talking points:  Gays are always good, Christians are always bad, all Christians bully and harass all gays with hate speech at the drop of a hat, all teachers are automatically unsung and unappreciated heroes.
> 
> Actually reading the article might lead to free thinking, and we can't have that.  Besides, I'm not entirely sure he CAN read.
> 
> 
> 
> just love it when assholes assume.
> I saw the clip. commented on that.but since it's fox....it has to be fact checked so realizing I may not have all the facts read the acticle and researched it:from the article "There has been a history with this teacher in the class regarding homosexual topics, Krause said. The teacher had posted a picture of two men kissing on a wall that offended some of the students.
> 
> Krause said the picture was posted on the teachers world wall.
> 
> He told the students this is happening all over the world and you need to accept the fact that homosexuality is just part of our culture now, Krause said.
> Matt Krause, an attorney with the Liberty Counsel.
> 
> Liberty Counsel is a non-profit public interest law firm and ministry that provides free legal assistance in defense of "Christian religious liberty, the sanctity of human life, and the traditional family."[1] Liberty Counsel is headed by attorney Mathew D. Staver, who founded the legal ministry with his wife, Anita, in 1989 and currently serves as its Chairman. Anita L. Staver, his wife, serves as President of Liberty Counsel. A close partnership exists between Liberty University, which was founded by the Rev. Jerry Falwell, and Liberty Counsel; Staver serves as Liberty University's law school Dean.[1] In 2004, Liberty Counsel became affiliated with Liberty University/Falwell Ministries and Liberty Counsel opened an office at Liberty University in Lynchburg, Virginia.
> 
> Liberty Counsel describes its practice as a First Amendment practice, focused on religious liberties, freedom of speech, church/state issues in public schools and in the public square.
> 
> It was founded as Lynchburg Baptist College in 1971 by Jerry Falwell,
> 
> thought it was a touch bias!
> 
> 
> You Tube
> 
> 
> jerry falwell the worlds biggest homophobe.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have obviously mistaken me for someone who 1) was addressing you, and 2) believes you have anything intelligent to say worth addressing you for.
> 
> Go bother someone who thinks you have two brain cells to rub together.
Click to expand...

dodge!


----------



## daws101

Cecilie1200 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, defense of freedom of speech and freedom of religion is "frivolity" . . . if the speech and religious freedom go against liberal doctrine, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> your ignorance is laughable!
> you like all tea baggers /Christians talk alot of shit but in reality  know nothing but shit.
> you assume like it's in short supply and you better get it now before it's gone.
> why was it necessary for the kid to blather his nonsense in class? because he's 14 and his hormones are raging.
> he also knows nothing about discretion, most likely because he wasn't taught any at home or church.
> it has become fashionable in the last few decades for "Christians" to interject what once was personal and private into public life as if by constant repetition they will by some unknown means  receive extra credit from god. for doing so.
> jesus himself (what he was credited as saying) said about flaunting your belief in public was:"when rebuffed withdraw".
> if the kid had just stfu..this never would have happed and his rights would never have been violated.
> since you're too busy ranting this might be over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to effectively call someone "ignorant", one must first have demonstrated that one's own intelligence is higher than that of a rotting grapefruit.  You have manifestly not done so, so please excuse me while I laugh derisively at your futile attempt to insult me.
> 
> When you have bothered to read the article in question - or anything about the subject other than Media Matters' "It's okay, you can continue to believe gays are always the good guys" talking points bulletin, for that matter - you may resume addressing me on this subject.  Until such time, simply assume that this is my universal response to anything you say:
> 
> Jesus Christ, what an utter, braindead moron!
> 
> I feel certain this will amply cover anything emanating from you.  Carry on.
Click to expand...

super dodge!


----------



## manifold

daws101 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure you were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was.
> 
> What 'science' did you think I was talking about in the context of reproductive utility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets' see...chemical therapy  psychological "treatment" etc..
> I don't understand your fixation with reproduction?
Click to expand...


what fixation?

You asked how homosexuality can be deemed a birth defect and I gave you a reasonable answer.

Don't ask questions if you're not interested in an honest answer.

Geesh.


----------



## daws101

manifold said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was.
> 
> What 'science' did you think I was talking about in the context of reproductive utility?
> 
> 
> 
> lets' see...chemical therapy  psychological "treatment" etc..
> I don't understand your fixation with reproduction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what fixation?
> 
> You asked how homosexuality can be deemed a birth defect and I gave you a reasonable answer.
> 
> Don't ask questions if you're not interested in an honest answer.
> 
> Geesh.
Click to expand...

since there is no medical or scientific proof that homosexuality is a birth defect, any answer you give based on opinion is by definition just that.
not fact..
in other words it's an erroneous  conclusion based on a false premise.
clear enough?


----------



## manifold

daws101 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets' see...chemical therapy  psychological "treatment" etc..
> I don't understand your fixation with reproduction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what fixation?
> 
> You asked how homosexuality can be deemed a birth defect and I gave you a reasonable answer.
> 
> Don't ask questions if you're not interested in an honest answer.
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> since there is no medical or scientific proof that homosexuality is a birth defect, any answer you give based on opinion is by definition just that.
> not fact..
> in other words it's an erroneous  conclusion based on a false premise.
> clear enough?
Click to expand...


Yes, it's pretty clear that your opinion differs from mine.  I got that several posts ago.

The difference is your opinion is clouded by emotional denial.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## daws101

manifold said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> what fixation?
> 
> You asked how homosexuality can be deemed a birth defect and I gave you a reasonable answer.
> 
> Don't ask questions if you're not interested in an honest answer.
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> since there is no medical or scientific proof that homosexuality is a birth defect, any answer you give based on opinion and is by definition just that.
> not fact..
> in other words it's an erroneous  conclusion based on a false premise.
> clear enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it's pretty clear that your opinion differs from mine.  I got that several posts ago.
> 
> The difference is your opinion is clouded by emotional denial.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
Click to expand...

once again you're assuming and far of the mark!
facts is facts!


----------



## Ravi

I guess Sarah Palin has a birth defect since she prefers black men.


----------



## manifold

daws101 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> since there is no medical or scientific proof that homosexuality is a birth defect, any answer you give based on opinion and is by definition just that.
> not fact..
> in other words it's an erroneous  conclusion based on a false premise.
> clear enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's pretty clear that your opinion differs from mine.  I got that several posts ago.
> 
> The difference is your opinion is clouded by emotional denial.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> once again you're assuming and far of the mark!
> facts is facts!
Click to expand...


yes, facts are facts.  And the next one you post will be your first.

But regardless, let me ask you another question.  If scientists discovered a serial killer gene would you consider it's presence a birth defect?

Before you answer, consider this:  If you say no, at least you are being consistent.  But at the same time you will betray the logical flaw in your position.  On the other hand, if you say yes, then you're being a hypocrite.

Choose wisely.


----------



## Tank

Ravi said:


> I guess Sarah Palin has a birth defect since she prefers black men.


So does the homosexual teacher who was harassing the students.


----------



## daws101

manifold said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's pretty clear that your opinion differs from mine.  I got that several posts ago.
> 
> The difference is your opinion is clouded by emotional denial.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
> 
> 
> 
> once again you're assuming and far of the mark!
> facts is facts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, facts are facts.  And the next one you post will be your first.
> 
> But regardless, let me ask you another question.  If scientists discovered a serial killer gene would you consider it's presence a birth defect?
> 
> Before you answer, consider this:  If you say no, at least you are being consistent.  But at the same time you will betray the logical flaw in your position.  On the other hand, if you say yes, then you're being a hypocrite.
> 
> Choose wisely.
Click to expand...

:LOL: it has been medically and scientifically proven that all serial killers have some form of frontal lobe damage (the frontal lobes control behavior)
99% are caused by damage done during  pregnancy  at birth or later injuries.(not naturally occurring defects )
no such damage is found in the brains of other wise healthy gay people.
that's not to say there aren't gay serial killers.
It's amusing that you infer a connection between serial killers and gay people.
Freudian slip ?or what!


----------



## daws101

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Sarah Palin has a birth defect since she prefers black men.
> 
> 
> 
> So does the homosexual teacher who was harassing the students.
Click to expand...

please show me where the teacher was harassing anybody!?


----------



## Tank

daws101 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Sarah Palin has a birth defect since she prefers black men.
> 
> 
> 
> So does the homosexual teacher who was harassing the students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please show me where the teacher was harassing anybody!?
Click to expand...

Top of the page


----------



## High_Gravity

Why is this kid even in trouble?


----------



## daws101

Tank said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does the homosexual teacher who was harassing the students.
> 
> 
> 
> please show me where the teacher was harassing anybody!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Top of the page
Click to expand...

you mean this: "Steven Poole, deputy executive director for the United Educators Association of Texas, a teachers union, confirmed Tuesday that other, unrelated allegations had been made against Franks, and that Franks had been placed on paid administrative leave for the duration of the investigation. "
allegations of what?


----------



## daws101

High_Gravity said:


> Why is this kid even in trouble?


 he disrupted class...


----------



## High_Gravity

daws101 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this kid even in trouble?
> 
> 
> 
> he disrupted class...
Click to expand...


That happens all the time.


----------



## Samson

daws101 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please show me where the teacher was harassing anybody!?
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean this: "Steven Poole, deputy executive director for the United Educators Association of Texas, a teachers union, confirmed Tuesday that other, unrelated allegations had been made against Franks, and that Franks had been placed on paid administrative leave for the duration of the investigation. "
> allegations of what?
Click to expand...




I'm astonished that you'd ask.


Allegations of being an idiot.


----------



## Tank

daws101 said:


> allegations of what?


Allegations enough to have the Teacher remove from the school.


----------



## Ravi

Tank's link said the teacher gave the kid an infraction and that it was the principal, or maybe an assistant principle, that suspended the kid.

That implies the kid has been in trouble before, no?


----------



## daws101

High_Gravity said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this kid even in trouble?
> 
> 
> 
> he disrupted class...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That happens all the time.
Click to expand...

sure does. now it's a tempest in a teapot.
it's got all talking points god,1st amendment violations, homosexuality,
and jerry Falwell's  legal and ministry team from "liberty" U.


----------



## daws101

tank said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> allegations of what?
> 
> 
> 
> allegations enough to have the teacher remove from the school.
Click to expand...

dodge.


----------



## daws101

ravi said:


> tank's link said the teacher gave the kid an infraction and that it was the principal, or maybe an assistant principle, that suspended the kid.
> 
> That implies the kid has been in trouble before, no?


yes.


----------



## Tank

Ravi said:


> Tank's link said the teacher gave the kid an infraction and that it was the principal, or maybe an assistant principle, that suspended the kid.
> 
> That implies the kid has been in trouble before, no?


The Honor student?


----------



## daws101

Samson said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top of the page
> 
> 
> 
> you mean this: "Steven Poole, deputy executive director for the United Educators Association of Texas, a teachers union, confirmed Tuesday that other, unrelated allegations had been made against Franks, and that Franks had been placed on paid administrative leave for the duration of the investigation. "
> allegations of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm astonished that you'd ask.
> 
> 
> Allegations of being an idiot.
Click to expand...

 I've a sense that the back of your hand astonishes you.
It's called getting the facts straight.
you might want to try it some time.


----------



## daws101

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tank's link said the teacher gave the kid an infraction and that it was the principal, or maybe an assistant principle, that suspended the kid.
> 
> That implies the kid has been in trouble before, no?
> 
> 
> 
> The Honor student?
Click to expand...

having trouble keeping up?


----------



## Ravi

Tank said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tank's link said the teacher gave the kid an infraction and that it was the principal, or maybe an assistant principle, that suspended the kid.
> 
> That implies the kid has been in trouble before, no?
> 
> 
> 
> The Honor student?
Click to expand...

Honor student is about grades, not behavior.


----------



## manifold

daws101 said:


> it has been medically and scientifically proven that all serial killers have some form of frontal lobe damage (the frontal lobes control behavior)
> 99% are caused by damage done during  pregnancy  at birth or later injuries.(not naturally occurring defects )



Link or it's bullshit.


----------



## daws101

manifold said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it has been medically and scientifically proven that all serial killers have some form of frontal lobe damage (the frontal lobes control behavior)
> 99% are caused by damage done during  pregnancy  at birth or later injuries.(not naturally occurring defects )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link or it's bullshit.
Click to expand...

dodge....do your own research!
already did mine. 

btw nice job of cherrypicking!


----------



## manifold

daws101 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it has been medically and scientifically proven that all serial killers have some form of frontal lobe damage (the frontal lobes control behavior)
> 99% are caused by damage done during  pregnancy  at birth or later injuries.(not naturally occurring defects )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link or it's bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dodge....do your own research!
Click to expand...


I have, that's how I know it's bullshit.


----------



## daws101

manifold said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link or it's bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> dodge....do your own research!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have, that's how I know it's bullshit.
Click to expand...

sure you did!


----------



## Samson

daws101 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dodge....do your own research!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have, that's how I know it's bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure you did!
Click to expand...


"DODGE!!"

idiot.


----------



## manifold

The important thing daws is that we both agree that homosexuals are born that way.

If you want to take offense to me therefore characterizing it as a birth defect that's your right, but you are wrong if you think I do so in an attempt to denigrate homosexuals, which I believe you do.  In fact, I think that if there was widespread acknowledgment that it is indeed a birth defect, that would do more to end discrimination and oppression of gays than all the progress that's been made to date.  Most of the discriminatory attitudes and actions taken toward homosexuals stems from the belief that it's a choice.


----------



## daws101

Samson said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have, that's how I know it's bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> sure you did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "DODGE!!"
> 
> idiot.
Click to expand...

Predestined Serial Killers | Serendip's Exchange


Serial Killers: Born or Made? - Associated Content from Yahoo! - associatedcontent.com


HowStuffWorks "Serial Killer Sanity"


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> The important thing daws is that we both agree that homosexuals are born that way.
> 
> If you want to take offense to me therefore characterizing it as a birth defect that's your right, but you are wrong if you think I do so in an attempt to denigrate homosexuals, which I believe you do.  In fact, I think that if there was widespread acknowledgment that it is indeed a birth defect, that would do more to end discrimination and oppression of gays than all the progress that's been made to date.  Most of the discriminatory attitudes and actions taken toward homosexuals stems from the belief that it's a choice.


You've posted some stupid things before, but that has got to be the stupidest.


----------



## daws101

manifold said:


> The important thing daws is that we both agree that homosexuals are born that way.
> 
> If you want to take offense to me therefore characterizing it as a birth defect that's your right, but you are wrong if you think I do so in an attempt to denigrate homosexuals, which I believe you do.  In fact, I think that if there was widespread acknowledgment that it is indeed a birth defect, that would do more to end discrimination and oppression of gays than all the progress that's been made to date.  Most of the discriminatory attitudes and actions taken toward homosexuals stems from the belief that it's a choice.


 I agree.


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing daws is that we both agree that homosexuals are born that way.
> 
> If you want to take offense to me therefore characterizing it as a birth defect that's your right, but you are wrong if you think I do so in an attempt to denigrate homosexuals, which I believe you do.  In fact, I think that if there was widespread acknowledgment that it is indeed a birth defect, that would do more to end discrimination and oppression of gays than all the progress that's been made to date.  Most of the discriminatory attitudes and actions taken toward homosexuals stems from the belief that it's a choice.
> 
> 
> 
> You've posted some stupid things before, but that has got to be the stupidest.
Click to expand...


Compelling rebuttal indeed.


----------



## daws101

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing daws is that we both agree that homosexuals are born that way.
> 
> If you want to take offense to me therefore characterizing it as a birth defect that's your right, but you are wrong if you think I do so in an attempt to denigrate homosexuals, which I believe you do.  In fact, I think that if there was widespread acknowledgment that it is indeed a birth defect, that would do more to end discrimination and oppression of gays than all the progress that's been made to date.  Most of the discriminatory attitudes and actions taken toward homosexuals stems from the belief that it's a choice.
> 
> 
> 
> You've posted some stupid things before, but that has got to be the stupidest.
Click to expand...

that's as may be but it's a beginning!


----------



## manifold

daws101 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The important thing daws is that we both agree that homosexuals are born that way.
> 
> If you want to take offense to me therefore characterizing it as a birth defect that's your right, but you are wrong if you think I do so in an attempt to denigrate homosexuals, which I believe you do.  In fact, I think that if there was widespread acknowledgment that it is indeed a birth defect, that would do more to end discrimination and oppression of gays than all the progress that's been made to date.  Most of the discriminatory attitudes and actions taken toward homosexuals stems from the belief that it's a choice.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...


Thanks.

I would like to add a point of clarification regarding my last sentence.  It isn't just the discriminatory attitudes that stem from the belief that it's a choice, but also the *justification* peddled for said discrimination.


----------



## Mr Natural

And to think this happened in Texas.

Maybe there's hope for those people yet.


----------



## manifold

Laugh all you want Ravs, but you know it's true that if homosexuality were to be medically deemed a birth defect it would almost instantly eliminate 99% of the arguments used to justify discrimination against them.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Laugh all you want Ravs, but you know it's true that if homosexuality were to be medically deemed a birth defect it would almost instantly eliminate 99% of the arguments used to justify discrimination against them.


Or if it were named a religion.

Regardless, it's stupid.

Lets claim group X is suffering from a birth defect and everyone will treat them better.

hahahahahahaha!


----------



## daws101

Mr Clean said:


> And to think this happened in Texas.
> 
> Maybe there's hope for those people yet.


the texans or the christians?


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want Ravs, but you know it's true that if homosexuality were to be medically deemed a birth defect it would almost instantly eliminate 99% of the arguments used to justify discrimination against them.
> 
> 
> 
> Or if it were named a religion.
> 
> Regardless, it's stupid.
> 
> Lets claim group X is suffering from a birth defect and everyone will treat them better.
> 
> hahahahahahaha!
Click to expand...


Your overly simplified dismissal aside, in this case there is actually a sound basis for the argument.  But I certainly don't expect you to acknowledge it.  I know you too well.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want Ravs, but you know it's true that if homosexuality were to be medically deemed a birth defect it would almost instantly eliminate 99% of the arguments used to justify discrimination against them.
> 
> 
> 
> Or if it were named a religion.
> 
> Regardless, it's stupid.
> 
> Lets claim group X is suffering from a birth defect and everyone will treat them better.
> 
> hahahahahahaha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your overly simplified dismissal aside, in this case there is actually a sound basis for the argument.  But I certainly don't expect you to acknowledge it.  I know you too well.
Click to expand...

Methinks you are the one that is overly simple.


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or if it were named a religion.
> 
> Regardless, it's stupid.
> 
> Lets claim group X is suffering from a birth defect and everyone will treat them better.
> 
> hahahahahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your overly simplified dismissal aside, in this case there is actually a sound basis for the argument.  But I certainly don't expect you to acknowledge it.  I know you too well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Methinks you are the one that is overly simple.
Click to expand...


How many immaterial ad-hom rebuttals do you have in you before you bore yourself?

You're already boring me to tears.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## daws101




----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your overly simplified dismissal aside, in this case there is actually a sound basis for the argument.  But I certainly don't expect you to acknowledge it.  I know you too well.
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks you are the one that is overly simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many immaterial ad-hom rebuttals do you have in you before you bore yourself?
> 
> You're already boring me to tears.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
Click to expand...

Your logic would lead anything outside of a white straight blue eyed blond Christian being labeled birth defect.

You haven't made a case whatsoever, just spouting off some homophobic nonsense.


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> Your logic would lead anything outside of a white straight blue eyed blond Christian being labeled birth defect.



Hyperbolic fear mongering is slightly better than off-topic ad-homs I suppose.  But not by much.

Try harder.


----------



## Ravi

Do you also think bigotry is a birth defect? How about racism or sexism? How about a foot fetish?

Are these choices or defects?

Shoot, if every little difference were labeled birth defect what a wonderful world it would be.


----------



## daws101

Ravi said:


> Do you also think bigotry is a birth defect? How about racism or sexism? How about a foot fetish?
> 
> Are these choices or defects?
> 
> Shoot, if every little difference were labeled birth defect what a wonderful world it would be.


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> Do you also think bigotry is a birth defect? How about racism or sexism? How about a foot fetish?




So your best argument is to compare homosexuality to bigotry, racism and arguably sexual deviancy.

My my.


----------



## Ravi

Way to avoid answering.


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> Way to avoid answering.





You mean way to avoid taking the bait. 

The discussion here is about whether homosexuals are born that way, and if so, is it reasonable to characterize it as a birth defect.  There is very little ambiguity surrounding the meaning of the word homosexuality.  There is ample ambiguity surrounding the contextual meaning of racism, sexism and bigotry.  So if you want to take the time to specifically define what you mean by those, I'd be happy to opine as to whether what you define is something people are born with and is therefore a birth defect, or if it's something else.


----------



## Ravi

I already saw the answer you deleted, so poor attempt at trying to dance around the question.


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> I already saw the answer you deleted, so poor attempt at trying to dance around the question.



My original answer was based on my definitions.  But then I remembered the games you play.

Sorry you didn't quote it in time.


----------



## manifold

btw:  If you're hung up on the term 'birth defect' I'm not wedded to it.  How about genetic abnormality?  You know, like 20/10 vision for example.  It might be misleading to call that a 'defect', but it's definitely an abnormality.


----------



## Ravi

It is simply a genetic difference. 

Women are born that way (as women), too, but being a woman isn't a birth defect. Or an abnormality.

btw, classifying gay people as having birth defects would not end discrimination. In some cases it might make it worse.


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> It is simply a genetic difference.
> 
> Women are born that way (as women), too, but being a woman isn't a birth defect. Or an abnormality.
> 
> btw, classifying gay people as having birth defects would not end discrimination. In some cases it might make it worse.



If you ignore the negative connotation you've attached to the word, homosexuality is by definition an abnormality.

Fact, not opinion.

On the opinion side, I disagree with you about the effect it would have on discrimination.  I've never heard any anti-gay arguments centered around it being genetic.  In fact, every anti-gay argument I've ever heard pretty much insists that it's not genetic.


----------



## Ravi

Look at my avi. The poor woman is cross-eyed (probably from talking to you). Labeling her problem as a genetic defect wouldn't make people treat her better.

IMO, you argument is just another argument a bigot would use to make bigots feel better and wouldn't prevent discrimination.


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> Look at my avi. The poor woman is cross-eyed (probably from talking to you). Labeling her problem as a genetic defect wouldn't make people treat her better.
> 
> IMO, you argument is just another argument a bigot would use to make bigots feel better and wouldn't prevent discrimination.



I disagree.  I think it would destroy almost every legal argument used by opponents of gay marriage.


----------



## Ravi

As far as I can tell, there is no valid legal argument against gay marriage.

Oh wait, you mean like Affirmative Action has made bigots love blacks?


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> As far as I can tell, there is no valid legal argument against gay marriage.



If it's a choice then it's ok to discriminate against them, just like it's ok to discriminate against smokers.

Seriously, try harder.


----------



## Againsheila

Ravi said:


> According to this website, there is another side of the story. And yes, it's a gay website so there might be some bias there. And no, I doubt you'll turn gay if you click on the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the particular day in which this incident occurred, Mr. Franks was opening class when the topic of Christianity in Germany was broached by one student, who asked what churches were there, another whether they read the Bible in English, etc. Franks asserts that the topic of homosexuality was not broached in any way, and that Arys assertions to the contrary are entirely false. At this point, Ary declared, with a class audience, Gays cant be Christians; homosexuality is wrong, looking directly at Mr. Franks.
> 
> Franks says he understands and affirms students right to free speech, and that he is perfectly prepared to lead a respectful discussion on topics such as gay rights that allows for the assertion of opinions with which he disagrees. He has led such discussion in the past in his sociology classes. But in this case, hr feels the context makes it clear that this remark was made ad hominem, aimed specifically at him to devalue him and any information he might share on the topic of religion, on the basis of his perceived sexual orientation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Details Call 'Homosexuality Is Wrong' Student's Story Into Question |Gay News|Gay Blog Towleroad
Click to expand...


So the teacher admits he took what the student said personally and punished  the student for his opinion...not for disrupting class.


----------



## daws101

Againsheila said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to this website, there is another side of the story. And yes, it's a gay website so there might be some bias there. And no, I doubt you'll turn gay if you click on the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the particular day in which this incident occurred, Mr. Franks was opening class when the topic of Christianity in Germany was broached by one student, who asked what churches were there, another whether they read the Bible in English, etc. Franks asserts that the topic of homosexuality was not broached in any way, and that Arys assertions to the contrary are entirely false. At this point, Ary declared, with a class audience, Gays cant be Christians; homosexuality is wrong, looking directly at Mr. Franks.
> 
> Franks says he understands and affirms students right to free speech, and that he is perfectly prepared to lead a respectful discussion on topics such as gay rights that allows for the assertion of opinions with which he disagrees. He has led such discussion in the past in his sociology classes. But in this case, hr feels the context makes it clear that this remark was made ad hominem, aimed specifically at him to devalue him and any information he might share on the topic of religion, on the basis of his perceived sexual orientation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Details Call 'Homosexuality Is Wrong' Student's Story Into Question |Gay News|Gay Blog Towleroad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the teacher admits he took what the student said personally and punished  the student for his opinion...not for disrupting class.
Click to expand...

it could be intentionally misinterpreted that way.
either way the kid disrupted class..and got punished and then that was withdrawn.
IMO the school should not have lifted the punishment, if for no other reason then other kids will imitate his behavior with no fear of repercussions..


----------



## Tank

Being attracted to the same sex is a detriment to humans.


----------



## daws101

Tank said:


> Being attracted to the same sex is a detriment to humans.


that the biggest steaming pile of shit yet posted on this thread.
the biggest detriment to humans is bigoted, ignorant dick heads like you!

HEY I FOUND YOUR PICTURE...


----------



## Againsheila

daws101 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again, it's like eye color skin tone and hair.
> it inherited and it a mutation just like the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By your rationale, downs syndrome isn't a birth defect either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong a third time...a defect by definition is: Definition of DEFECT
> 1a : an imperfection that impairs worth or utility : shortcoming <the grave defects in our foreign policy> b : an imperfection (as a vacancy or an unlike atom) in a crystal lattice
> 2[Latin defectus] : a lack of something necessary for completeness, adequacy, or perfection : deficiency <a hearing defect>
> See defect defined for English-language learners »
> See defect defined for kids »
> Examples of DEFECT
> They examine their products for defects.
> She was born with a heart defect.
> Vanity and pride were his two worst character defects.
> Origin of DEFECT
> Middle English, from Latin defectus lack, from deficere to desert, fail, from de- + facere to do  more at do
> First Known Use: 15th century
> 
> AS far as I know gay people are just as susceptible to the same defects straight  people are.
> being gay in and of its self is no defect..
> it is however a defect in the thinking those who believe that it is.
Click to expand...


I guess that is all in how you look at it.  Preferring the same sex to the opposite sex limits your ability to have children.. I consider that a defect...


----------



## Againsheila

daws101 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to this website, there is another side of the story. And yes, it's a gay website so there might be some bias there. And no, I doubt you'll turn gay if you click on the link.
> 
> 
> 
> New Details Call 'Homosexuality Is Wrong' Student's Story Into Question |Gay News|Gay Blog Towleroad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the teacher admits he took what the student said personally and punished  the student for his opinion...not for disrupting class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it could be intentionally misinterpreted that way.
> either way the kid disrupted class..and got punished and then that was withdrawn.
> IMO the school should not have lifted the punishment, if for no other reason then other kids will imitate his behavior with no fear of repercussions..
Click to expand...


The school wouldn't have lifted the punishment if they felt they were in the right, apparently they knew they were in the wrong, having had trouble with that same teacher in the past.  

The  kid was not punished for disrupting the class, if he was, your argument would hold up.


----------



## daws101

Againsheila said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> By your rationale, downs syndrome isn't a birth defect either.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong a third time...a defect by definition is: Definition of DEFECT
> 1a : an imperfection that impairs worth or utility : shortcoming <the grave defects in our foreign policy> b : an imperfection (as a vacancy or an unlike atom) in a crystal lattice
> 2[Latin defectus] : a lack of something necessary for completeness, adequacy, or perfection : deficiency <a hearing defect>
> See defect defined for English-language learners »
> See defect defined for kids »
> Examples of DEFECT
> They examine their products for defects.
> She was born with a heart defect.
> Vanity and pride were his two worst character defects.
> Origin of DEFECT
> Middle English, from Latin defectus lack, from deficere to desert, fail, from de- + facere to do  more at do
> First Known Use: 15th century
> 
> AS far as I know gay people are just as susceptible to the same defects straight  people are.
> being gay in and of its self is no defect..
> it is however a defect in the thinking those who believe that it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that is all in how you look at it.  Preferring the same sex to the opposite sex limits your ability to have children.. I consider that a defect...
Click to expand...

then the defect is in your thinking. reproduction is optional, lot's of people gay and straight  choose not to have kids
and many gay couples adopt kids.
my guess is from your pov that's a defect too?


----------



## daws101

Againsheila said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the teacher admits he took what the student said personally and punished  the student for his opinion...not for disrupting class.
> 
> 
> 
> it could be intentionally misinterpreted that way.
> either way the kid disrupted class..and got punished and then that was withdrawn.
> IMO the school should not have lifted the punishment, if for no other reason then other kids will imitate his behavior with no fear of repercussions..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The school wouldn't have lifted the punishment if they felt they were in the right, apparently they knew they were in the wrong, having had trouble with that same teacher in the past.
> 
> The  kid was not punished for disrupting the class, if he was, your argument would hold up.
Click to expand...

the school dropped the punishment to avoid unwanted publicity...


----------



## Tank

The kid is back in school and the teacher has been removed from the school.

I expect the Teacher will soon be fired.


----------



## Againsheila

daws101 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong a third time...a defect by definition is: Definition of DEFECT
> 1a : an imperfection that impairs worth or utility : shortcoming <the grave defects in our foreign policy> b : an imperfection (as a vacancy or an unlike atom) in a crystal lattice
> 2[Latin defectus] : a lack of something necessary for completeness, adequacy, or perfection : deficiency <a hearing defect>
> See defect defined for English-language learners »
> See defect defined for kids »
> Examples of DEFECT
> They examine their products for defects.
> She was born with a heart defect.
> Vanity and pride were his two worst character defects.
> Origin of DEFECT
> Middle English, from Latin defectus lack, from deficere to desert, fail, from de- + facere to do  more at do
> First Known Use: 15th century
> 
> AS far as I know gay people are just as susceptible to the same defects straight  people are.
> being gay in and of its self is no defect..
> it is however a defect in the thinking those who believe that it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that is all in how you look at it.  Preferring the same sex to the opposite sex limits your ability to have children.. I consider that a defect...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then the defect is in your thinking. reproduction is optional, lot's of people gay and straight  choose not to have kids
> and many gay couples adopt kids.
> my guess is from your pov that's a defect too?
Click to expand...


Actually, I think gays should be able to adopt kids ahead of single parents...but I do think heterosexual  married couples should have first choice.  It's best for the kids to have a male and female role model.  Absent that, two parents are better than one and one parent is better than none.

And yes, reproducing is optional but I know gay people who would have had kids if they could have....


----------



## Samson

Tank said:


> The kid is back in school and the teacher has been removed from the school.
> 
> I expect the Teacher will soon be fired.



I expect the Teacher to be given the option of being the girl's Basketball coach.


----------



## daws101

Tank said:


> The kid is back in school and the teacher has been removed from the school.
> 
> I expect the Teacher will soon be fired.


 transfered


----------



## daws101

Samson said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kid is back in school and the teacher has been removed from the school.
> 
> I expect the Teacher will soon be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the Teacher to be given the option of being the girl's Basketball coach.
Click to expand...

then they could all wear the same makeup... right.?
better than a lesbian coach....right!


----------



## Samson

Tank said:


> Being attracted to the same sex is a detriment to humans.



It is an affront to nature,

It is no surprise that queers are suicidal.


----------



## Samson

daws101 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kid is back in school and the teacher has been removed from the school.
> 
> I expect the Teacher will soon be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the Teacher to be given the option of being the girl's Basketball coach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then they could all wear the same makeup... right.?
> better than a lesbian coach....right!
Click to expand...


What are you babbling about: If the Queer wants to be a teacher, then put him in a position where his sensativity to anti-gay opinion won't matter.


----------



## daws101

Samson said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the Teacher to be given the option of being the girl's Basketball coach.
> 
> 
> 
> then they could all wear the same makeup... right.?
> better than a lesbian coach....right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you babbling about: If the Queer wants to be a teacher, then put him in a position where his sensativity to anti-gay opinion won't matter.
Click to expand...

check your last post. now that babbling.
and this one is just nonsense.


----------



## daws101

Is Homosexuality natural? 
I was reading some of the news items on this topic. Most of the authors seem to address this issue using the words like unnatural, abnormal, as if it is an ailment or handicap that can be remedied or corrected. Heres an article that appeared in THE HINDU recently:


Mohana Krishnaswamy, who says that he is a paramedical person by qualification, writes, 


 arrested on charges of homosexual practice. The remedy to that should be to educate the police and make them more human, to sympathise with the conditions of abnormality in human behaviour


While we can sympathise with people practising homosexuality, it is an altogether socially, ethically and medically unacceptable idea to treat them as normal. There are no homosexuals among any species of animals. Such practice is fundamentally against nature. With all our sympathy, we have to treat them as abnormal.


Before I start giving out my position on this, I would like define certain terms, like what is natural, normal and human? Natural is something that is found in the nature without the intervention of man. Trees, rocks, mountains are natural, while plastic is artificial. Sex, suckling, reproduction, baby care, etc are natural, since it is found in certain higher order animals. These are natural and biological. Feelings, conscience, sense of justice, ability to produce music and art, etc, are human, and not necessarily found even in higher order mammals. These are natural and in addition, they are human. 


Now, do we accept everything that is biological and natural as acceptable? Not really! Killing another human (not for food) can easily be shown to be natural, but we do not accept it. There are certain traits which are found in humans, like war, kill for sport (not for food), rape, etc, which are natural to humans but not necessarily desirable. Therefore a certain sense of law and order and its affiliated institutions are introduced, which are entirely human, to suppress, control or curb certain human traits. Therefore, though certain things are natural, we consider some of them to be inhuman. Now what is normal? When something deviates from what is expected, it is 'not normal'. For example, deafness or blindness is considered 'not normal'. It is deficiency or a handicap by which a person will not function the same way as any normal person would (of course, this is highly debatable). A person who is born with a deformity of hand will not be able to perform certain actions the way a normal person would and hence it is considered abnormality.


Coming to homosexuality, Is it unnatural, abnormal, or inhuman?


Homosexuality is natural


Homosexuality is found in many other animal and bird species. Wikipedia lists nearly 500 species of mammals, birds, fish and other animals which display homosexuality. Recently a museum opened up in Oslo, Norway, exhibiting homosexuality among animals. There is documentary evidence of homosexual behavior in giraffes, penguins, parrots, beetles, whales and dozens of other creatures. One of the exhibit statement says- "We may have opinions on a lot of things, but one thing is clear -- homosexuality is found throughout the animal kingdom, it is not against nature". Geir Soeli, the project leader of the exhibition entitled "Against Nature", says: "Homosexuality has been observed for more than 1,500 animal species, and is well documented for 500 of them." According to this news report, Greek philosopher Aristotle observed apparent homosexual behavior among hyenas 2,300 years ago but evidence of animal homosexuality has often been ignored by researchers, perhaps because of distaste, lack of interest or fear or ridicule. Bonobos, a type of chimpanzee, very close to humans according genetic studies, are among extremes in having sex with either males or females, apparently as part of social bonding. According to Soeli, "Bonobos are bisexuals, all of them.


The Oslo Natural History Museum concludes human homosexuality cannot be viewed as "unnatural". 


Homosexuality is normal


Homosexuality is found in every culture, every religion, every nation, in both female and male, and at all ages. It has been found since time immemorial and is in fact as old as human itself. It is not something very different from a left-handedness, which is seen in minority population but is still normal. It is not a handicap by which a homosexual is not able to perform certain physical or mental activities which a heterosexual can. Except for sexual orientation, a homosexual is similar to a heterosexual. It is neither a genetic defect nor a biological abnormality. Homosexuals are normal people with a different sexual orientation. 


Is homosexuality legal, moral, inhuman or common?



One has to understand that law is made by man to control man. There were many things that were illegal once, like pre-marital sex, which are now completely legal. While some legal things in past, like slavery, are made illegal now. Homosexuality is legal in very few parts of the world, and in most parts of the world it remains illegal. Coming to whether it is ethical or moral, I dont want to debate. It is up to individuals opinion; I leave it to my readers. I do not think it is inhuman either since it does not involve in encroaching on other peoples rights or freedom. It does not bring harm to other people or cause inconvenience to them. There is no reason to treat it as a crime.



But yes, I agree that is not common, and if it is, it is hidden, and hence most of us do not know about it. Just because we do not know about it doesnt make it go away, make it unnatural or abnormal. 


Conclusion


Homosexuality is completely natural, completely normal, but yes, it is uncommon. We may have grown up not knowing about it, but there is a way to teach the young generations about it. As a kid, I havent known many things- I didnt know about sex or pornography. There is a way one can know about these things. If the teaching is shunned or if it is done in the negative light as seen from the above article written in THE HINDU, we will not be able to understand it and may grow negative or wrong prejudices and start targeting homosexuals.


To consider homosexuality to be unnatural or abnormal is completely wrong. Its not an ailment that can be cured; its not a disease that can be eradicated. It is not a mental condition that can be corrected through therapy. If your kid is homosexual, accept him/her. If you are a believer in God, consider the kid to be a creation of that God. If that God has created homosexuals in animals, so he did in humans. And if you are an atheist, like me, I dont think you need to be told anything, you already know it.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, there is no valid legal argument against gay marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a choice then it's ok to discriminate against them, just like it's ok to discriminate against smokers.
> 
> Seriously, try harder.
Click to expand...


No it isn't. 

And the fact that it isn't a choice doesn't mean it's a birth defect, retard.


----------



## Samson

daws101 said:


> Is Homosexuality natural?
> . If that God has created homosexuals in animals, so he did in humans. And if you are an atheist, like me, I dont think you need to be told anything, you already know it.




Everything Animals do is NATURAL

Some animals eat their own shit.

Some humans eat their own shit (daws comes to mind).

Therefore Shit-eating Humans should be nutured.


----------



## Valerie

Samson said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Homosexuality natural?
> . If that God has created homosexuals in animals, so he did in humans. And if you are an atheist, like me, I dont think you need to be told anything, you already know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything Animals do is NATURAL
> 
> Some animals eat their own shit.
> 
> Some humans eat their own shit (daws comes to mind).
> 
> Therefore Shit-eating Humans should be nurtured.
Click to expand...







Don't forget the tentacle suckers need nurturing too!


----------



## daws101

Samson said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Homosexuality natural?
> . If that God has created homosexuals in animals, so he did in humans. And if you are an atheist, like me, I don&#8217;t think you need to be told anything, you already know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything Animals do is NATURAL
> 
> Some animals eat their own shit.
> 
> Some humans eat their own shit (daws comes to mind).
> 
> Therefore Shit-eating Humans should be nutured.
Click to expand...

 did you mean neutered?
Definition of NEUTER
transitive verb
1: castrate, alter 
2: to remove the force or effectiveness of 
 See neuter defined for English-language learners »
Examples of NEUTER
She had her dog neutered by the veterinarian. 
The bill was neutered by the changes made by the legislature. 
First Known Use of NEUTER
1903
Related to NEUTER
Synonyms: alter, desex, fix
Related Words: castrate, emasculate, geld; spay; sterilize

might wanna try spell check if multi syllabic words are a tough concept for you. 

A homophobe and a Christian! always a winning combination!


----------



## manifold

Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, there is no valid legal argument against gay marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a choice then it's ok to discriminate against them, just like it's ok to discriminate against smokers.
> 
> Seriously, try harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> And the fact that it isn't a choice doesn't mean it's a birth defect, retard.
Click to expand...


If they're born that way then by definition it's a genetic abnormality.

Fact, not opinion.


----------



## Valerie

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a choice then it's ok to discriminate against them, just like it's ok to discriminate against smokers.
> 
> Seriously, try harder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> And the fact that it isn't a choice doesn't mean it's a birth defect, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're born that way then by definition it's a genetic abnormality.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
Click to expand...





Lo0k at you with the semantic word games!


----------



## freedombecki

Tank said:


> An honors student in Fort Worth, Texas, was sent to the principals office and punished for telling a classmate that he believes homosexuality is wrong.
> 
> Texas School Punishes Boy For Opposing Homosexuality | Fox News


I read your article, Tank.

The teacher who teaches a language course has a history of introducing homosexual images to his classes, and homosexuality is not a part of the curriculum.

Parents in the school are wondering why that is.


----------



## manifold

Valerie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> And the fact that it isn't a choice doesn't mean it's a birth defect, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they're born that way then by definition it's a genetic abnormality.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo0k at you with the semantic word games!
Click to expand...


Fail 

Statistically speaking, homosexuality is abnormal.  That's a fact.

Therefore if it's genetic, it's a genetic abnormality.

No semantics, no games, just the facts ma'am.


----------



## Valerie

manifold said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they're born that way then by definition it's a genetic abnormality.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo0k at you with the semantic word games!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail
> 
> Statistically speaking, homosexuality is abnormal.  That's a fact.
> 
> Therefore if it's genetic, it's a genetic abnormality.
> 
> No semantics, no games, just the facts ma'am.
Click to expand...





Sure, talk about boring people to tears......... ZZZzzzzzz


----------



## Xchel

I honestly don't care what a person does in the privacy of their home and it doesn't bother me one way or another if a person is homosexual as what they do has no affect on me or my family.  That said, I do personally believe it is wrong.  That is my belief and I usually keep it to myself.  Now, as far as laws against it? No, because that violates individual liberty to do with our life as we see fit.  Do I want it taught in school to my child? Hell no.  Do I want my child punished for expressing his opinion whatever it is or however unpopular it is? Hell no.  That is his freedom to think as he wants...


----------



## Tank

Xchel said:


> I honestly don't care what a person does in the privacy of their home and it doesn't bother me one way or another if a person is homosexual as what they do has no affect on me or my family.


What do you mean by "affect"?


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a choice then it's ok to discriminate against them, just like it's ok to discriminate against smokers.
> 
> Seriously, try harder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> And the fact that it isn't a choice doesn't mean it's a birth defect, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're born that way then by definition it's a genetic abnormality.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
Click to expand...

Like women, right?

Oh my!

If anyone ever dated you I'd say she had a birth defect.

Fact, not opinion.

Let it be know that manipoop believes anyone not born a white male is afflicted with a genetic defect.

lol


----------



## Tank

No one hopes their children are born homosexual


----------



## manifold

Valerie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lo0k at you with the semantic word games!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fail
> 
> Statistically speaking, homosexuality is abnormal.  That's a fact.
> 
> Therefore if it's genetic, it's a genetic abnormality.
> 
> No semantics, no games, just the facts ma'am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, talk about boring people to tears......... ZZZzzzzzz
Click to expand...


Being bored by statistics is definitely not abnormal.


----------



## nitroz

I believe the school is in the wrong.

But if he started preaching religion with that, then the school would be in the right.
It's illegal to talk about religion because people can get offended. Unless you learn about it as a class.
You can't teach the bible and such in a public school. It's illegal.


----------



## Tank

nitroz said:


> You can't teach the bible and such in a public school. It's illegal.


Ya but, you can teach Gay history


----------



## Valerie

nitroz said:


> I believe the school is in the wrong.
> 
> But if he started preaching religion with that, then the school would be in the right.
> It's illegal to talk about religion because people can get offended. Unless you learn about it as a class.
> You can't teach the bible and such in a public school. It's illegal.






*General Rule: Public schools may not teach religion, although teaching about religion in a secular context is permitted.  The Bible may be taught in a school, but only for its historical, cultural or literary value and never in a devotional, celebratory or doctrinal manner, or in such a way that encourages acceptance of the Bible as a religious document.*

Religion in the Public Schools - Religion in the Curriculum


----------



## Samson

daws101 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Homosexuality natural?
> . If that God has created homosexuals in animals, so he did in humans. And if you are an atheist, like me, I dont think you need to be told anything, you already know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything Animals do is NATURAL
> 
> Some animals eat their own shit.
> 
> Some humans eat their own shit (daws comes to mind).
> 
> Therefore Shit-eating Humans should be nutured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you mean neutered?
> Definition of NEUTER
> transitive verb
> 1: castrate, alter
> 2: to remove the force or effectiveness of
> See neuter defined for English-language learners »
> Examples of NEUTER
> She had her dog neutered by the veterinarian.
> The bill was neutered by the changes made by the legislature.
> First Known Use of NEUTER
> 1903
> Related to NEUTER
> Synonyms: alter, desex, fix
> Related Words: castrate, emasculate, geld; spay; sterilize
> 
> might wanna try spell check if multi syllabic words are a tough concept for you.
> 
> A homophobe and a Christian! always a winning combination!
Click to expand...


Dodge.

When you're not bright enough to stick to your idiotic arguement, find a spelling error.


----------



## Samson

Tank said:


> No one hopes their children are born homosexual



No more than they hope their children are born with any other birth defect.


----------



## Ravi

Samson said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one hopes their children are born homosexual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more than they hope their children are born with any other birth defect.
Click to expand...

If I was given a choice: do you want your child to be gay or do you want your child to have samson's personality.

It would be a no brainer.


----------



## Valerie

manifold said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail
> 
> Statistically speaking, homosexuality is abnormal.  That's a fact.
> 
> Therefore if it's genetic, it's a genetic abnormality.
> 
> No semantics, no games, just the facts ma'am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, talk about boring people to tears......... ZZZzzzzzz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being bored by statistics is definitely not abnormal.
Click to expand...






No, really... It was the obvious semantics that had my eyes glazing over!


----------



## Valerie

manifold said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a choice then it's ok to discriminate against them, just like it's ok to discriminate against smokers.
> 
> Seriously, try harder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> And the fact that it isn't a choice doesn't mean it's a birth defect, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they're born that way then by definition it's a genetic abnormality.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
Click to expand...




I feel bad cuz this tangential semantic game of yours is off the OP topic but just to complete the thought.......  You skipped straight from using the word defect to using the word abnormality and hoped no one would notice.



A genetic abnormality is not necessarily a birth defect.  Fact not opinion.


----------



## Valerie

Valerie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> And the fact that it isn't a choice doesn't mean it's a birth defect, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they're born that way then by definition it's a genetic abnormality.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad cuz this tangential semantic game of yours is off the OP topic but just to complete the thought.......  You skipped straight from using the word defect to using the word abnormality and hoped no one would notice.
> 
> 
> 
> A genetic abnormality is not necessarily a birth defect.  Fact not opinion.
Click to expand...




Meanwhile Ravi had already called it a genetic difference but you used the semantics of the meaning of norm in order to leap straight away from your defect label.


----------



## Ravi

Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they're born that way then by definition it's a genetic abnormality.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad cuz this tangential semantic game of yours is off the OP topic but just to complete the thought.......  You skipped straight from using the word defect to using the word abnormality and hoped no one would notice.
> 
> 
> 
> A genetic abnormality is not necessarily a birth defect.  Fact not opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Ravi had already called it a genetic difference but you used the semantics of the meaning of norm in order to leap straight away from your defect label.
Click to expand...

His entire premise is defective.


----------



## Valerie

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad cuz this tangential semantic game of yours is off the OP topic but just to complete the thought.......  You skipped straight from using the word defect to using the word abnormality and hoped no one would notice.
> 
> 
> 
> A genetic abnormality is not necessarily a birth defect.  Fact not opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Ravi had already called it a genetic difference but you used the semantics of the meaning of norm in order to leap straight away from your defect label.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His entire premise is defective.
Click to expand...






  And abnormal!  Dummies full of fear and loathing eat that shit right up though...


----------



## manifold

Valerie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't.
> 
> And the fact that it isn't a choice doesn't mean it's a birth defect, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they're born that way then by definition it's a genetic abnormality.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad cuz this tangential semantic game of yours is off the OP topic but just to complete the thought.......  You skipped straight from using the word defect to using the word abnormality and hoped no one would notice.
> 
> 
> 
> A genetic abnormality is not necessarily a birth defect.  Fact not opinion.
Click to expand...


I switched because I think generic abnormality is a more accurate term.  daws convinced me of that.

As for the hoping nobody noticed part, that's just silly since I announced in a post that I was doing so. 

That said, I'm open to the possibility that I'm wrong and will sincerely consider any well articulated arguments refuting my position.  But so far it's been almost nothing but ad-homs.  I mean really, Ravi even suggested that characterizing homosexuality as a genetic abnormality means that I believe anyone who isn't a straight, white, Christian male is genetically abnormal.  The depths of intellectual dishonesty required to make that leap would make Liability blush.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Valerie

manifold said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they're born that way then by definition it's a genetic abnormality.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad cuz this tangential semantic game of yours is off the OP topic but just to complete the thought.......  You skipped straight from using the word defect to using the word abnormality and hoped no one would notice.
> 
> 
> 
> A genetic abnormality is not necessarily a birth defect.  Fact not opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I switched because I think generic abnormality is a more accurate term.  daws convinced me of that.
> 
> As for the hoping nobody noticed part, that's just silly since I announced in a post that I was doing so.
> 
> That said, I'm open to the possibility that I'm wrong and will sincerely consider any well articulated arguments refuting my position.  But so far it's been almost nothing but ad-homs.  I mean really, Ravi even suggested that characterizing homosexuality as a genetic abnormality means that I believe anyone who isn't a straight, white, Christian male is genetically abnormal.  The depths of intellectual dishonesty required to make that leap would make Liability blush.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
Click to expand...





I'm sure you know just how to make him blush!  




All joking aside...  Yes, I realize once you recognized your failure in using the word defect you announced you were not wedded to the term and replaced it with the word abnormality and proceeded as if it were the same thing, just so you could pretend you won an argument with Ravi, whose entire point was laughing at your use of the word defect in the first place.  Props to you for at least being able to recognize Daws was right despite your failure to recognize the same with Ravi...  









manifold said:


> The important thing daws is that we both agree that homosexuals are born that way.
> 
> If you want to take offense to me therefore characterizing it as a birth defect that's your right, but you are wrong if you think I do so in an attempt to denigrate homosexuals, which I believe you do.
> 
> 
> In fact, *I think that if there was widespread acknowledgment that it is indeed a birth defect, that would do more to end discrimination and oppression of gays than all the progress that's been made to date.*  Most of the discriminatory attitudes and actions taken toward homosexuals stems from the belief that it's a choice.






Ravi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want Ravs, but *you know it's true that if homosexuality were to be medically deemed a birth defect it would almost instantly eliminate 99% of the arguments used to justify discrimination against them.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if it were named a religion.
> 
> Regardless, it's stupid.
> 
> Lets claim group X is suffering from a birth defect and everyone will treat them better.
> 
> hahahahahahaha!
Click to expand...


----------



## manifold

daws at least sprinkled in some reasonable arguments along with the ad-homs.  Ravi didn't.

But regardless, I really don't care enough to keep this up, especially since it's friday and I have more pressing (4F) concerns.


----------



## Valerie

BTW, I'm surprised you think assigning some PC medical terminology could ever stop the fear and loathing...



*"you know it's true that if homosexuality were to be medically deemed a birth defect it would almost instantly eliminate 99% of the arguments used to justify discrimination against them."*


----------



## manifold

Maybe I'm just a dreamer.


----------



## daws101

Samson said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything Animals do is NATURAL
> 
> Some animals eat their own shit.
> 
> Some humans eat their own shit (daws comes to mind).
> 
> Therefore Shit-eating Humans should be nutured.
> 
> 
> 
> did you mean neutered?
> Definition of NEUTER
> transitive verb
> 1: castrate, alter
> 2: to remove the force or effectiveness of
> See neuter defined for English-language learners »
> Examples of NEUTER
> She had her dog neutered by the veterinarian.
> The bill was neutered by the changes made by the legislature.
> First Known Use of NEUTER
> 1903
> Related to NEUTER
> Synonyms: alter, desex, fix
> Related Words: castrate, emasculate, geld; spay; sterilize
> 
> might wanna try spell check if multi syllabic words are a tough concept for you.
> 
> A homophobe and a Christian! always a winning combination!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dodge.
> 
> When you're not bright enough to stick to your idiotic arguement, find a spelling error.
Click to expand...

please point out where I deviate from my argument.


----------



## daws101

manifold said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they're born that way then by definition it's a genetic abnormality.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo0k at you with the semantic word games!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail
> 
> Statistically speaking, homosexuality is abnormal.  That's a fact.
> 
> Therefore if it's genetic, it's a genetic abnormality.
> 
> No semantics, no games, just the facts ma'am.
Click to expand...

sorry but to be abnormal something would have to be structurally wrong.
it's not. it's a genetic variation.


----------



## daws101

Ravi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one hopes their children are born homosexual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more than they hope their children are born with any other birth defect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was given a choice: do you want your child to be gay or do you want your child to have samson's personality.
> 
> It would be a no brainer.
Click to expand...

  now that is a defect of character!


----------



## daws101

manifold said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they're born that way then by definition it's a genetic abnormality.
> 
> Fact, not opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad cuz this tangential semantic game of yours is off the OP topic but just to complete the thought.......  You skipped straight from using the word defect to using the word abnormality and hoped no one would notice.
> 
> 
> 
> A genetic abnormality is not necessarily a birth defect.  Fact not opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I switched because I think generic abnormality is a more accurate term.  daws convinced me of that.
> 
> As for the hoping nobody noticed part, that's just silly since I announced in a post that I was doing so.
> 
> That said, I'm open to the possibility that I'm wrong and will sincerely consider any well articulated arguments refuting my position.  But so far it's been almost nothing but ad-homs.  I mean really, Ravi even suggested that characterizing homosexuality as a genetic abnormality means that I believe anyone who isn't a straight, white, Christian male is genetically abnormal.  The depths of intellectual dishonesty required to make that leap would make Liability blush.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
Click to expand...

if you are using the word "abnormal" to mean a genetic variation then you are correct .
on the other hand if you are using it as a euphemism to mean damaged, wrong,evil ,then you missed the point altogether ....


----------



## manifold

daws101 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lo0k at you with the semantic word games!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fail
> 
> Statistically speaking, homosexuality is abnormal.  That's a fact.
> 
> Therefore if it's genetic, it's a genetic abnormality.
> 
> No semantics, no games, just the facts ma'am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry but to be abnormal something would have to be structurally wrong.
> it's not. it's a genetic variation.
Click to expand...


Definition of ABNORMAL
: deviating from the normal or average


You're welcome.


----------



## manifold

daws101 said:


> if you are using it as a euphemism to mean damaged, wrong,evil ,then you missed the point altogether ....



I'm not.


----------



## Tank

Investigation clears gay Fort Worth teacher


----------



## daws101

tank said:


> investigation clears gay fort worth teacher


 lions 10  christians 0...


----------



## FurthurBB

Si modo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voicing an opinion in disagreement with Liberal policies is now defined as 'bullying'? How very unAmerican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason this boy sees it as wrong is someone is telling them gay people should not have rights.
> 
> What is morally wrong about love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftists are idiots, anti-American, and hate humanity.
> 
> I must be a bully for saying so.
Click to expand...


No, not a bully, just anti-American.


----------



## FurthurBB

Tank said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most pedofiles are men who molest girl children.
> 
> that is a fact
> 
> 
> 
> Hetrosexuals are like 90% of the population. If homosexuals were 90% of the population pedophilia would be legal.
Click to expand...


This is just nonsense.  Since most pedophiles are heterosexual males whether they prefer little boys or little girls or both.  So, why would homosexuals have any interest in legalizing pedophilia?  Logic, it is not just for special occasions.


----------



## FurthurBB

manifold said:


> Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that equating homosexuality with pedophilia is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But equating pedophilia with heterosexuality isn't?
Click to expand...


It doesn't have anything to do with sexual preference.  It is seldom about sex at all.  Now NAMBLA, they are just freaks.  Most pedophiles are not looking for acceptance.


----------



## FurthurBB

manifold said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> An honors student in Fort Worth, Texas, was sent to the principals office and punished for telling a classmate that he believes homosexuality is wrong.
> 
> Texas School Punishes Boy For Opposing Homosexuality | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's probably one of these annoying little Christian clones who's always trying to convert everyone.  Stfu already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your probably one of those annoying little PC clones who's always trying to vilify everyone you disagree with.  STFU already.
Click to expand...


Would you want to completely destroy a child's spirit?  If you are not an evil person that gets off on that, watch that you don't say anything that would do that in mixed company, and there you go, you are PC and it is a good thing.  I swear nothing pisses me off more.


----------



## Intense

rdean said:


> Republicans know all about "wrong".
> 
> They wrote the book on "wrong".
> 
> Gays are wrong.
> Muslims are wrong.
> Blacks are wrong.
> Women's rights are wrong.
> 
> So much wrong.
> 
> But Republicans are always "right".  Ask them.  They love to tell you.



RDean is wrong.


----------



## Dude111

I heard of this last week i think,STUPID AS ANYTHING!!


----------



## Poli_Sigh

Let me premise my remarks with I was born and raised in Texas.  I'm not exactly sure why Texas men worry so much about a subject they claim to be unfamiliar with and unfriendly toward.  In my experience anyone who protests too much is immediately suspect of engaging in the very subject they are protesting.  I suspect there are lots of unopened closets in Texas.


----------



## Tank

FurthurBB said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most pedofiles are men who molest girl children.
> 
> that is a fact
> 
> 
> 
> Hetrosexuals are like 90% of the population. If homosexuals were 90% of the population pedophilia would be legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is just nonsense.  Since most pedophiles are heterosexual males whether they prefer little boys or little girls or both.  So, why would homosexuals have any interest in legalizing pedophilia?  Logic, it is not just for special occasions.
Click to expand...


It is homosexual groups like NAMBLA that constantly try to legalize pedophilla.


----------



## Samson

Poli_Sigh said:


> Let me premise my remarks with I was born and raised in Texas.  I'm not exactly sure why Texas men worry so much about a subject they claim to be unfamiliar with and unfriendly toward.  In my experience anyone who protests too much is immediately suspect of engaging in the very subject they are protesting.  I suspect there are lots of unopened closets in Texas.



In my experience, people who don't feel oppressed by politically correct sensorship more openly express their opinions.

Queerness is a genetic deviation like dwarfism. It's prevalence is independent of state or national boundries. To believe their are more "Steers and Queers" in Texas, you need to have transcended mere ignorance. I suspect you must be an idiot regardless of which side of "the closet" door you are on.


----------



## daws101

Poli_Sigh said:


> Let me premise my remarks with I was born and raised in Texas.  I'm not exactly sure why Texas men worry so much about a subject they claim to be unfamiliar with and unfriendly toward.  In my experience anyone who protests too much is immediately suspect of engaging in the very subject they are protesting.  I suspect there are lots of unopened closets in Texas.


to answer your question;"ONLY TWO THINGS COME OUT OF TEXAS STEERS AND QUEERS. CLEAR ENOUGH?


----------



## daws101

Tank said:


> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hetrosexuals are like 90% of the population. If homosexuals were 90% of the population pedophilia would be legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just nonsense.  Since most pedophiles are heterosexual males whether they prefer little boys or little girls or both.  So, why would homosexuals have any interest in legalizing pedophilia?  Logic, it is not just for special occasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is homosexual groups like NAMBLA that constantly try to legalize pedophilla.
Click to expand...

HOW THICK ARE YOU The men that make up nambla are not homosexuals.


----------



## Samson

daws101 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FurthurBB said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just nonsense.  Since most pedophiles are heterosexual males whether they prefer little boys or little girls or both.  So, why would homosexuals have any interest in legalizing pedophilia?  Logic, it is not just for special occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is homosexual groups like NAMBLA that constantly try to legalize pedophilla.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOW THICK ARE YOU The men that make up nambla are not homosexuals.
Click to expand...


Its a good thing you have no credability to lose:



> The North American Man/Boy Love Association (NAMBLA) was formed in 1978. It was inspired by the success of a campaign based in Boston's gay community



AN INTRODUCTION TO NAMBLA


----------



## Valerie

Samson said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is homosexual groups like NAMBLA that constantly try to legalize pedophilla.
> 
> 
> 
> HOW THICK ARE YOU The men that make up nambla are not homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a good thing you have no credability to lose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The North American Man/Boy Love Association (NAMBLA) was formed in 1978. It was inspired by the success of a campaign based in Boston's gay community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AN INTRODUCTION TO NAMBLA
Click to expand...






Oh wow look at you assholes linking to pedo sites.


----------



## Ravi

Samson said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is homosexual groups like NAMBLA that constantly try to legalize pedophilla.
> 
> 
> 
> HOW THICK ARE YOU The men that make up nambla are not homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a good thing you have no credability to lose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The North American Man/Boy Love Association (NAMBLA) was formed in 1978. It was inspired by the success of a campaign based in Boston's gay community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AN INTRODUCTION TO NAMBLA
Click to expand...

No surprise that you have that link.


----------



## daws101

Valerie said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOW THICK ARE YOU The men that make up nambla are not homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good thing you have no credability to lose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The North American Man/Boy Love Association (NAMBLA) was formed in 1978. It was inspired by the success of a campaign based in Boston's gay community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AN INTRODUCTION TO NAMBLA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow look at you assholes linking to pedo sites.
Click to expand...

what assholes would that be?


----------



## Tank

Valerie said:


> Oh wow look at you assholes linking to pedo sites.





Ravi said:


> No surprise that you have that link.



Look at the liberals defending the homosexual pedofiles


----------



## daws101

Tank said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow look at you assholes linking to pedo sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise that you have that link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the liberals defending the homosexual pedofiles
Click to expand...

look at the rebubs defending heterosexual pedophiles,wife beaters,gun nuts,....


----------



## Miguel124

I think there is nothing wrong with the Student.. I  can't believe why the student being punished by saying homosexuality is wrong i just don't get it.. Maybe the principal is homosexuality..


----------



## Samson

daws101 said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow look at you assholes linking to pedo sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise that you have that link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the liberals defending the homosexual pedofiles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look at the rebubs defending heterosexual pedophiles,wife beaters,gun nuts,....
Click to expand...




Where?

idiot.


----------



## daws101

Samson said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the liberals defending the homosexual pedofiles
> 
> 
> 
> look at the rebubs defending heterosexual pedophiles,wife beaters,gun nuts,....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> idiot.
Click to expand...

got a mirror handy?


----------



## manifold

daws101 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> look at the rebubs defending heterosexual pedophiles,wife beaters,gun nuts,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got a mirror handy?
Click to expand...


Fail.

And getting pwned by the likes of Samson is particularly shameful.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## daws101

manifold said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> got a mirror handy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail.
> 
> And getting pwned by the likes of Samson is particularly shameful.
> 
> But whatcha gonna do?
Click to expand...

how was I pwned?


----------

